# Bewerte den Titel des User über dir



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

in demokratischer abstimmung haben die nachttischwärmer entschieden einen "bewerte den titel des users über dir thread" zu eröffnen (zumindest haben wir entschieden einen haben zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

also bewertet einfach nach dem muster der ganzen anderen threads den titel des users über dir.

mit titel is übrigens der text unter dem ava gemeint.



*Kleine Regeländerung:*
Schreibt zu eurer Bewertung auch immer, warum ihr so bewertet. Dazu reicht ein kleiner Satz mit einer Begründung, eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge etc.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich war einer der Ersten, der die First Lady zum Tanze aufgefordert hat und es war wundervoll!

10/10 Punkten!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. März 2008)

Ja stimmt wohl so von daher 9/10 man könnte es kaum besser sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

du bist doch garnicht mehr krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

//edit: bläh standart 2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

und es war wundervoll, liebster luri

für das mehrdeutige krank gibts
7/10


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

10/10. Wo er Recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

pfui latein 6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Das sind die einzigen 3 lateinischen Worte, die ich abkann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Ich gewähre dem Thread eine Chance. Vielleicht auch nur weil ich etwas müde bin. 
Cogito ergo sum, die lateinische Übersetzung der französischen, Descart'schen Definition: "Je pense, donc je suis"

Weiß zu gefallen, es hat so einen aristokratischen Touch.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

hmm kann ich nichts mit anfangen. aber kein standard von daher
3/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

kann mich nohc an den grund errinern,10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

allerdings hat heinrich mich noch auf keinen empfang mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die die's nich wissen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=32461

zu chopi's titel: also stimmen tut er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

jo .. nett 6/10

aber die andere Frage ... wie bekommt man so nen Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> aber die andere Frage ... wie bekommt man so nen Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf der Startseite oben links auf "Einstellungen", dann unter "Persönliches Profil" auf 
"Profil bearbeiten" und dann brauchste nur noch oben den Titel einzugeben.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

lurock kann man ned besser beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

öhm kapier ich nicht 2/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

genial 10/10


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

hehe, nichts als die Wahrheit 10/10

zu meinem Titel: so klingt es wenn man mich im TS anspricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe, nichts als die Wahrheit 10/10
> 
> zu meinem Titel: so klingt es wenn man mich im TS anspricht
> 
> ...



nup kapiert nedma 1337 speek xD

naja kling irgendwie doof 5/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Als ob du hacken könntest, rofl...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Als ob du hacken könntest, rofl...
> 
> 7/10 Punkten.



kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem hackebeil kann ich holz hacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja richtig hacken leider ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wenn einer ne exe anklickt aber das ist nur script  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommt noch irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Als ob du hacken kannst,vielleicht so n noob hacken,aber richtig...bezweifel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Dein alter Titel ("Forenidiot") stand dir besser!

8/10 Punkten.

Edit schreit: WAAAAAAAAAAAH, du postest mir jetzt schon zum 2. Mal dazwischen ..! Jetzt komm ich dich holen!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Zu spät! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

xD 9/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

gut angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

wo du recht hast,hast du recht 8/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich weiß! x]

Der stimmt aber wohl: 10/10

Edith meint die hoppsende Milchtüte.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. März 2008)

hm.... 8/10


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

waaaaaah standart 1/10


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Nix sprechen andere Sprache 2/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Klasse 8/10

*@Lurock und Minas... * 
...meine Freunde sind doch überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Gamerhenne (25. März 2008)

gemütsberuhigendes bräuchte ich jetzt auch 
10/10

erster arbeitstag nach urlaub...ihr versteht sicher.. *G*


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

hehe der ist gut 10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

8/10. Ist ganz lustig...


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Wenn ich wüsste, was das heißt..^^

7/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Du denkst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 Punkten.

Edit explodiert: WAAAAAAAAAHHH! Zum 3. Mal! Zum 3. MAAL!!! Hör auf damit!


----------



## rEdiC (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste, was das heißt..^^
> 
> 7/10



"ich denke also bin ich." ^^


6/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

STANDERT!!!!DRÖLF


einer von zehnzich


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Naja, nur ne billige abklatsche vom Avatarsmile. 3/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. März 2008)

Ihr habt aber auch nur Langeweile, oder? Schonwieder so ein sinnloser Bewertungsthread. -.-


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Kann ich dir leider nicht geben trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Der ist klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Avatar-Smilie-Abklatsche.

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

ja du bist Krank...biste braun geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   8/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten.

Und nein, ich hab nur Sonnenbrand bekommen, braun bin ich net geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Bis auch so einer der nie Braun wird wa?

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

ganz lustig
7/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

@ Jácks
Nö, ich bin weiß wie ein 2 Wochen alter schwarzer Bettbezug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich sehe du hast meinen Rat befolgt...: 10/10 Punkten.

@riesentrolli
10/10 Punkten, mein Schnuggelsche.


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

will ich auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

stimmt o.0 10/11


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> stimmt o.0 10/11


Ach ja, Du bist auch überall zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

unsere sanfte Gwynny beruhigt alle Gemüter 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. März 2008)

Joa, hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 8/10


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Anime is Crap^^

4/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

achja,der forenidiot 10/10


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

änder deinen ava noch^^ nihm ein bild von ihr und füg en teddybär ein dann 11/10^^


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Was ne dumm Frage... Man kann alles essen!

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Das ist eine rethorische Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Naja,denk dir mal was cooles aus 6/10


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Naja,denk dir mal was cooles aus 6/10


wasn jetzt los?oO naja ich mag es^^

und forenidiot wurde von mir schon oft mit 10 bewertet


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## Gwynny (26. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> unsere sanfte Gwynny beruhigt alle Gemüter 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das nehm ich als Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Titel gefällt mir auch 10/10 

LG gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

gemüt beruhigen .. wasn das?

naja kling irgendwie lustig 10/10 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

nich flunkern minas^^
4/10


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

10/10 süße!^^


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

10/10, weil wahr x]


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

was biste denn jetz? bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten für mein Schnuggelsche!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

allerdings 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

*neidisch sei*
10/10


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

WTF?! 9/10.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

kann ich nur zustimmen
10/10


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Immer noch 10/10! x]


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

hehe  9/10


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

was? ja! du! 10/10
-----
wir geben und hir ja nur 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wir geben und hir ja nur 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das können wir ändern!
Extra für dich:

11/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

<3


----------



## Gwynny (27. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gemüt beruhigen .. wasn das?
> 
> naja kling irgendwie lustig 10/10 ^^


Ah, da mag mich einer ärgern...
Aber die SIg gefällt Dir, oder Minas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2008)

9/10!

Meiner ist n One Piece insider;-)


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Hmm, ich kenne zwar One Piece bin aber mit den Mangas noch nicht ganz durch. Gehts um das D?

8/10


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich glaub es geht um das D.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

xD 8/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Check ich nicht ganz 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. März 2008)

werbung? nein danke ;-) 7/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Trifft wohl zu 9/10


----------



## Cerboz (27. März 2008)

10/10 ;D


----------



## Raorkon (27. März 2008)

So kann man es auch sagen 7/10


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

xD 10/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

kling irgendwie komisch ^^ 3/10 syr mag texte nicht die ich ned versteh xD


----------



## Bankchar (27. März 2008)

6/10 ^^


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

xD 7/10


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

jo witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## the Huntress (27. März 2008)

Ya, rly!

10/10 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bankchar (27. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ich dacht immer du wärst ein Mensch, bzw. Humanoide, aber man lernt nie aus...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich dacht immer du wärst ein Mensch, bzw. Humanoide, aber man lernt nie aus...
> 
> 7/10 Punkten.


Ich habe nie gesagt das ich ein Mensch bin oO

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (27. März 2008)

Sie ist ein keks süchtiges neko girl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## Netherweather (28. März 2008)

Fühl mich dadurch irgendwie angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Shadic (28. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. März 2008)

6/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Vakeros (28. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Monolith (28. März 2008)

-10/10


----------



## Alion (28. März 2008)

7/10
Nichts spezielles aber Nordische Völker FTW.


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

10/10

Der Norden rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (28. März 2008)

10/10 ROFLCOPTER


----------



## Alion (28. März 2008)

3/10
Emos sind Leute die ihr Leben nicht im Griff haben, für die das Leben ungerecht ist, aber lieber rumheulen anstatt dass sie versuchen etwas an ihrer Situation zu ändern. Und du willst noch einer von denen sein.


----------



## SeRuM (28. März 2008)

naja 4/10


----------



## Raorkon (28. März 2008)

1/10


----------



## SeRuM (28. März 2008)

frechheit das sit ein SEHR guter Song!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2008)

kapier 0


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

5/10

Kann man sich die aussuchen? o_O


----------



## Jácks (28. März 2008)

Jup^^

1/10


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Wie Recht du hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Du denkst? Ist mir neu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Wie wahr, wie wahr...

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (29. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (29. März 2008)

7/10

Find ich ganz lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Nehm ich dir immernoch nicht ab!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nehm ich dir immernoch nicht ab!



Wie du nimmst es mir immer noch nicht ab? Warum nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Topic: Deiner ist eindeutig 10/10.


----------



## Bankchar (29. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## rEdiC (29. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

sehr originell was würde mich der werbevertrag denn kosten?^^

10/10


----------



## Klunker (29. März 2008)

10/10 ^^ let's go Fallout boy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (29. März 2008)

Ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2008)

suesses baby...autsch!es beist ja!
7/10


----------



## Villano (30. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Immernoch 10/10 Punkten, für mein Mausilein!


----------



## Jácks (31. März 2008)

It's not a lie 10/10


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> It's not a lie 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *neidisch sei*
> 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2008)

echt?
wenn es stimmt 9/10
wenn nein 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (1. April 2008)

Ausverkaufte Segen?
8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ausverkaufte Segen?
> 8/10



Nicht Segen, sondern S*Ä*gen.

Nerven(säge)messer. Kapiert?^^

BTT: 

7/10


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

@human
Ein Titel mit Geschichte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10 Punkten.

@VöBu
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

jup 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

nup ^^

JA DU ^^
9/10 .. irgendwie lustig -.-
edit meint: hf beim link suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Mondryx (1. April 2008)

Joa, ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

pfui  bäääh  Ally  1/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

ja,du
10/10


----------



## Oonâgh (1. April 2008)

nervenaufreibend
8/10


----------



## Tahult (1. April 2008)

Selbsteinsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.

5/10


----------



## Calathiel (1. April 2008)

*bounce* nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 da inspierend *tanz*

zitat: tanzen ist die vertikale frustration einer horizontale begierde


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

.. 5/10 .. du flamst zu wenig


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

edit: immer diese Vielposter

welcher Link?  meisnte das Bild wegen Baumkuschler? dann 10/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

jo og og klick ^^

u are bewertet


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

nix passiert-.- (:
4/10


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nix passiert-.- (:
> 4/10



du musst auf das bild mit dem catgirl klicken, das sit das mädel mit den katzenohren =)

nervenmesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nervensäge wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

hatte ich dich schon? ka xD
naja ich sag mal 8/10
wenn ich dich doch schon hatte dann gilt die bessere bewertung^^


----------



## Qonix (3. April 2008)

hallo mylady 10/10


----------



## Riane (3. April 2008)

Uaaah.. dein Ava ist echt super nice! ;D
Und 8 / 10 kurz geschmeidig! :>

ps: lul Schweizer an die Macht!


----------



## Ennia (3. April 2008)

Riane... sehr nett ^^ 8/10


hab nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2008)

wer ist dark lord?
klingt lustig 5/10


----------



## Gwynny (3. April 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ennia (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du solltest öfter und viel intensiver hier die Gemüter beruhigen 10/10


wer der Dark Lord ist? Tja, das würdest du wohl gerne wissen, hmmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

ich lege euch meine schwarze seele zu füßen
8/10


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

@ Einna
Aaahja.... Okay...

4/10 Punkten.

Edit:
@ riesentrolli

SCHNUUUUUUUUUUUUGGIIII!!!!!!1111

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

10/10 weil es stimmt


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

Hunter sind kuhl 7/10


----------



## Szyslak (5. April 2008)

Immerhin einer der ehrlich sich selbst gegenüber ist.
8/10


----------



## chopi (5. April 2008)

bei szyszlak finde ich original am originelsten muss ich sagen (und thront vllt^^) 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bei szyszlak finde ich original am originelsten muss ich sagen (und thront vllt^^) 8/10



Das Zitat ist leider zu oft war, in WoW.

6/10 Weil Farbe fehlt.

EDIT: Ach verdammt, das hier ist garnicht der Signatur-Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ihr Spinner auch ständig was neues aufmachen müsst. -.-


----------



## Littleheroe (7. April 2008)

erinnert mich an den satz von gimli vor mordor^^

den tod auf gewissheit? geringe aussicht auf erfolg? worauf warten wir dann noch??


----------



## Invoke (7. April 2008)

5/10

Liegt aber vielleicht daran dass ich's nicht versteh -.-


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

Häh ? Wer ? ich ?

könnte von einem hunter kommen - wenn er mal mit der rechten maustaste auf den boss klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und alle gewiped sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 7/10 punkten =)


----------



## Gwynny (7. April 2008)

10/10
sehr zutreffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

hat deise Forum wirklich nötig ^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

hä? was? 
das willst bewertet haben? wa?
..^^ bewertung ist vor ca 4seiten passiert glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

ja ja dich hab auch schon so oft bewertet du kleiner mini Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

ach ich konnt immer noch nich auf den link klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss mal einen reintun xd


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Wenn da ein Link wäre, würd ich es doch glatt mal machen. So gibts 2/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

du willst eh nur tod und verderben du wirst nie gott ^^
btw da ist ein link musst nur finden *g*


----------



## Tahult (7. April 2008)

Hmm, ich find da auch nicht wirklich einen Link.

Es sei denn, du meinst den Text.
Dafür gibts dann das hier oder das hier oder das hier.
Such dir was aus. 

Bis auf weiteres: 3 of 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. April 2008)

5/10 weil da kein Link ist *grinsel*

So und nun eine Frage für die Ihr mich bitte nicht hauen sollt... Wo genau kann man das den einstellen? Wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben finde ich nichts, oder muss man dafür Premium sein ooooder genug Posts haben? ^.^

Rettet das Flöckchen und sgat mir wo ichs machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: bäh soltle an den davor gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

ohm...1/10,da ich mitleid mit newbies habe...


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> So und nun eine Frage für die Ihr mich bitte nicht hauen sollt... Wo genau kann man das den einstellen? Wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben finde ich nichts, oder muss man dafür Premium sein ooooder genug Posts haben? ^.^



Öhm, ich denke, dass das hier schon ne ziemlich genaue Beschreibung ist...:


Lurock schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite oben links auf "Einstellungen", dann unter "Persönliches Profil" auf
> "Profil bearbeiten" und dann brauchste nur noch oben den Titel einzugeben.



Wo liegt denn dein Problem, bzw. was findest du denn nicht?


----------



## Szyslak (7. April 2008)

Da fehlt ein psychisch vor..
Daher nur 6/10.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

So besser, großer Meister?

Btt: Wo ist der Don hin? Nee, sowas bewerte ich net!


----------



## Schneelilie (7. April 2008)

Edit: o.0 Doch blind tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

na dann schnupper mal n bisschen rum^^

5/10


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Ich versteh deine net so ganz xD
3/10


----------



## Lios (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine net so ganz xD
> 3/10



ich deinen irgendwie auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Klunker (7. April 2008)

aha..ich könnte es jetzt nochmal zitieren was oben zitiert wurde.

Naja halt ne eule und er steht dazu 6/10


----------



## rEdiC (8. April 2008)

Aha.
7/10


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

Lios schrieb:


> ich deinen irgendwie auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war ein eigentlich sehr bekanntes lied von einer eher unbekannen band...


8/10

is alt aber eben ien klassiker^^


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

klingt gut 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> klingt gut 8/10



dein aba nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

also das war gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo soll denn in deinem Titel ein Link sein?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> also das war gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



such junge .. such 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

Es gibt gar keinen, da ein Mensch nicht Gott werden kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

... nur weil du ihn nicht gefunden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Hmm, direkt nen Link zum klicken find ich da auch nicht, aber...
das hier,
das und 
das hier.

Such dir eins aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis auf Weiteres: 2 of 10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Es ist auch beabsichtig das kein link da ist ...
als ob hier einer gott wird pff

edit meint: feardotcom ist mein hexer .. und kein gimp film


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Es ist auch beabsichtig das kein link da ist ...
> [...]


Wer hätte das gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Hey, das stimmt!
Als ich eben unfreiwillig HipHop im
Bus hören musste, bewegte mein
Fuß sich auch...

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## zificult (8. April 2008)

4/10


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Vitamin Z war doch irgendeine grässliche englische Pop-Gruppe oder?

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Ein Text der Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

Jupp, trifft zu 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

i <3 mirq flamewars^^

ahja und mein script

<myname> hat channel beigetreten
<me> bekommt Adminstatus von <autobot>
<me> Dreht durch und nimmt seine Uzi und Ballert herum
xx has kicked
xx has kicked
xx has kicked
xx has kicked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wenn einer versuchte als "mod" einen superadmin <-- me z.b. zu kicken kam immer
Xy hat versucht xx zu kicken
Tja da hast den falschen erwischt denn xx war aufmerksam und machte einen Gegenangriff .. Timeban 1min cya


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

> Qonix  	Geschrieben: Heute, 08:51
> Jupp, trifft zu 10/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

lol   mal sehen wie schnell du die 1'000 hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol   mal sehen wie schnell du die 1'000 hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du so weiter machst hast du sie vor ihm/ihr /es ^^


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

> lol mal sehen wie schnell du die 1'000 hast biggrin.gif 10/10



oooooooooooooooch ich glaub das dauert noch nen bissle^^

PS:is meine Signatur immer noch zu groß?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> oooooooooooooooch ich glaub das dauert noch nen bissle^^
> 
> PS:is meine Signatur immer noch zu groß?
> 
> ...



etwas jo ^^
5/10 stimmt ned soo ganz deine sig

aber so in etwa stimt deine sig nun .. auch wenn ich allvatar hasse


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

oO wieso hasst du denn allvatar ich mag es wenn ich meine chars so der öffenlichkeit präsentieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und immer noch 10/10^^


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

hehe  klar ich will ja dich überholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> oO wieso hasst du denn allvatar ich mag es wenn ich meine chars so der öffenlichkeit präsentieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil allvatar nicht schön ist .. ich find selber machen ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deine bilder in allvatar sind auch geklaut .. kenn die seite

und qonix .. du wirst mich nie überholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

Du kennst wohl meinen eignen Fred im Hexerchannel "Ich überhole Minastirit" nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

> und deine bilder in allvatar sind auch geklaut .. kenn die seite



geht das? wusste nicht das man da selber bilder reinmachen kann oO


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> geht das? wusste nicht das man da selber bilder reinmachen kann oO



ne ^^ aber allvatar hat die bilder geklaut .. darum bin ich auch dagegen !

die bilder wurden nicht von allvatar hergestellt

syr bisle falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

m0wl b00n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find ich jetz net so toll

4/10


----------



## Tahult (9. April 2008)

In deinem Profil steht "Geschlecht: männlich". 

Hmm, der Spruch ist wahrscheinlich ein Insider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7 of 10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

und ich hoffe du bist nicht die first lady sonst werd ich wohl nie chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flamewars /god und lop waren meine gilden in nem anderen game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naa mir fällt grad kein guter text in den sinn ^^

god damit -.- i mean allah damit ..
immer alle posten dazwischen

.. music makes me wanna move my feet hmm ^^ kenn ich nid .. ich hör immer mukke wo ich meine hände benutzen muss 
breaking me down .............. naja 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> In deinem Profil steht "Geschlecht: männlich".
> 
> Hmm, der Spruch ist wahrscheinlich ein Insider.
> 
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=446558

glaube meinem profil es lügt nicht


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

das isn insidaaa .. den man kennen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Vitamin Z war doch irgendeine grässliche englische Pop-Gruppe oder?
> 
> 4/10 Punkten.


mhm....nicht das ich wüsste xD

Und zurück zum Thema....da is flame mit drin 8/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

passt zu deinem namen nunja .. 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (10. April 2008)

8/10 hihi

LG Gwynny


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

eher Ruhig... wieso nicht ^^
8/10


----------



## Realcynn (10. April 2008)

guter spruch so fühl ich mich manchmal inner schule^^

10/10


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

es werden immer mehr Post's ^^ 8/10


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

verwirrt?
gut!^^
8/10


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

hehe  ähnlich wie meins 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

ich glaube mal 10/10


----------



## rEdiC (10. April 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

wat kostet werbung so bei dir? .. 1 post pro tag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

ist dass son spiel?wenn ja 9/10


----------



## Darktracker (10. April 2008)

xadasdsadadsasd


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

Darktracker schrieb:


> xadasdsadadsasd





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-3/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

Music makes me wanna make it wit chu!!! 

dann gibbet Zen!


----------



## zificult (11. April 2008)

zu prollig -.-
3/10


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

aha 7/10


----------



## Realcynn (11. April 2008)

ich liebe diese blöden fragen^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2008)

spammer = mind. 1k posts


----------



## Vakeros (11. April 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. April 2008)

na toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagen wir 6p.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

gefällt mir

8/10


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2008)

8/10 süße!


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

idiot .. muss ich dir recht geben xD 10/10


----------



## Sweny (12. April 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (12. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

hmm naja

3/10


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

10/10 mein Bibibubuputzelchen!


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

du doch nicht,du spießer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

bissl langweilig

3/10


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> 8/10 süße!


----------



## eMJay (12. April 2008)

haha.... wird schon stimmen stimmt 10/10


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

woot standart -3/drölundachtzig


----------



## Vakeros (12. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

dieses vid xD

7/10


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Gruss an die First lady 7/10


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

6/10,
 wie mach ich denn das da was anderes steht??


----------



## Tahult (13. April 2008)

Visier_mich_an_und_stirb! schrieb:


> wie mach ich denn das da was anderes steht??



Einstellungen -> Persönliches Profil: Profil bearbeiten -> Üblicher Mitgliedertitel 
Da kannst dann was Neues reinschreiben.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Visier_mich_an_und_stirb! schrieb:


> wie mach ich denn das da was anderes steht??


Boah, das steht hier schon 4x drin, dass alle immer eine Extra-Wurst wollen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

Aber echt heeee! xD

b2t:
stimmt wohl ne 10/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

irgendwie ne blöde art von selbstkritik

3/10


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Jácks (14. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> irgendwie ne blöde art von selbstkritik
> 
> 3/10


hä?Kapier ich nicht^^

10/10


----------



## Incontemtio (14. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hä?Kapier ich nicht^^



Du nennst dich selbst "Forenidiot", darin das du dich selbst denunzierst sieht er/sie eine gewisse Art der Selbstkritik, was sicherlich nicht ganz falsch ist.


----------



## Jácks (14. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du nennst dich selbst "Forenidiot", darin das du dich selbst denunzierst sieht er/sie eine gewisse Art der Selbstkritik, was sicherlich nicht ganz falsch ist.


Naja,eigentlich wurde mir der Titel von einem anderen user gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (14. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Naja,eigentlich wurde mir der Titel von einem anderen user gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Wir" Außenstehende können das aber kaum wissen, wenn wir deinen Titel bewerten.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Wir" Außenstehende können das aber kaum wissen, wenn wir deinen Titel bewerten.



ehm doch .. ich glaub den hat lurock gegeben ..

edit meint: nur ein ? ist kein text .. irgendwas muss da hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



miss my ex gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flamewars und god *schniff* <-- ein forum bei dem ich 21k posts hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (15. April 2008)

Kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen 5/10 sooooorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

ihhh französisch .. hasse die sprache
1/10 .. 
es ist nicht das du <wort das ich ned weis>


----------



## Realcynn (15. April 2008)

oh konnte ja nit wissen das dir wer anders den titel gegeben hat naja änders doch einfach^^

to minastirit
hmm ich mag den spruch 8/10


----------



## aengaron (15. April 2008)

Immerhin ehrlich ;-P 10/10


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Gute beschreibung für einen Heiler 9/10


----------



## Fischbrot (15. April 2008)

Hmm kommt nur mir das so vor, oder zeugt die Tatsache, dass hier fast immer dieselben posten, für einen gewissen Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit?

Achso 8/10... erinnert mich an letzten Samstag


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

hö?

7/10

EDIT: warum wurde in meinem threadnamen rumgepfuscht??? 1. wurde meine schöne konsequente kleinschreibung zunichte gemacht und 2. bin ich sicher an user ein genitiv-s gehängt zu haben -.-


----------



## Jácks (15. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm doch .. ich glaub den hat lurock gegeben ..


That's right!

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. April 2008)

5/10
harte selbstkritik^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

yeah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

10/10 Punkten für mein... uff, Schnuggiputzelchen hatte ich schon und Bububibibabachen auch, ich muss mir mal nen neuen Namen für dich ausdenken, Mausi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

schaffste schon,du mein psycho


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

tjo chopi ne milchtüte kann nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## Vreen (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tjo chopi ne milchtüte kann nicht mehr erwarten




versteh ich nicht

2/10


----------



## Villano (16. April 2008)

3/10


----------



## jazz.mazz (16. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## derpainkiller (16. April 2008)

-10/10

Pfui Holländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

immerhin besser als standard

2/10


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Ahhh die Firstlady *Kreisch*
Ich will ein Autogramm und wissen wie es zu diem Titel kam XD
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ahhh die Firstlady *Kreisch*
> Ich will ein Autogramm und wissen wie es zu diem Titel kam XD
> 7/10


gugg ma auf die erste seite

zum titel:
ganz passabel

7/10


----------



## Villano (17. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (17. April 2008)

hm naja 
   4/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

^^recht geil
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. April 2008)

AUF ZUM ATEM!!!!!!!!!!

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

riesentrolli als first lady = ich will ned presi werden^^

8/10


----------



## Villano (18. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

0/10

Klingt so wie "Boah ich bin so rebellisch, ich schmier jetzt alles voll."


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

0/10

klingt so wie "boah ich bin so hart und so böse"


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> riesentrolli als first lady = ich will ned presi werden^^


Ich aber!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 Punkten für mein Pussybärchi!


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

oh herrjemineh wie vulgär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 für den titel der auch mir veradmmt gut stehen würde


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

Hm, ich geb dir 9/10..


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2008)

Zitat von Google kopiert oder so? 

Und Visitenkarten..

Möhh... 0/10


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zitat von Google kopiert oder so?
> 
> Und Visitenkarten..
> 
> Möhh... 0/10


Du Vollpfosten, hier gehts um die Titel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10 Punkten, ich mag weder Emos noch Hippies!


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du Vollpfosten, hier gehts um die Titel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/siGnöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deins hab ich wie immer bewertet .,, es stimmt und darum mag ich dich xD 9/10


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Flamewars ?

3/10, hört sich toll an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

findet den titel nich wirklich toll

2/10


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

first lady of buffed.de ? o rly? 4/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

hmm naja 5/10


----------



## Aléghra (20. April 2008)

Auf zum ATEM!
10/10 ^-^


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

stimmt mit dem Bild überein 10/10


----------



## Merlinia (23. April 2008)

cool, 10/10


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

4/10


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2008)

Hmmm, naja sah schon (viel) besseres 2/10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

GENAU  10/10


----------



## Tahult (24. April 2008)

Ja! Du!!

9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

/dance

6/10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## Yozoshura (24. April 2008)

5/10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

alt aber immer noch gut

8/10


----------



## Yozoshura (24. April 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. April 2008)

gar nid war du bist ne banane ! 111einself !

8/10


----------



## Natsumee (24. April 2008)

hallo

8/10 passt meistens^^

mfg


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

irgendwie langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gwynny (24. April 2008)

Ok... 5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

ist akzeptabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2008)

geil!need hunteritems!


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

hehe  7/10


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

was? ja! du bekommst die 7/10!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

ich nich

3/10


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

provokation und selbstkritik? passt mir nicht in eine sache,3/10


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

aha, du watest also auf das Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10


----------



## Yozoshura (25. April 2008)

du bekommst mal 5/10


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

juhu endlich jemadn der wieder schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu geil 10/10


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

> A.C.K.
> 
> Hey, hey, hey kleiner Vorstadtrebell
> Punk ist keine Welle oder Modenschau
> ...



gib dir 7/10 weils von A.C.K abgeguckt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

find ich gut. 9/10


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> find ich gut. 9/10


ich hab meins mal geändert weil ich das nich übermehrere zeilen haben wollte^^
geb dir aber 7/10


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## zificult (25. April 2008)

3/10 o.0


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Gabs schon mal. 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

und wieder mal 10/10
weil der spruch klasse ist


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

wie geil xD
10/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

coole sendung,schlechter titel(sry)5/10


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

Genial! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

genau!!!!!

8/10


----------



## Dargun (26. April 2008)

eine ehre die first lady von buffed kennenzulernen ^^


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

gefällt mir,bye 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (27. April 2008)

dann warte du mal xD
8/10


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Uff, du Armer, mein Beileid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10 Punkten.


----------



## sarax (27. April 2008)

Ganz lustig. aber auch nicht zu lustig. 
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

so lala

5/10


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

ich bitte zum tanz 10/10


----------



## Villano (27. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

nice 8/10


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

ja du! xD 9/10


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Wie mache ich einen Termin beim Lord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    9/10


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

einfach eine pm an mich, ich sag dir dann wann und wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

bist du w ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> dann warte du mal xD
> 7/10


[...]





Villano schrieb:


> 8/10


oO


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2008)

gruselig...7/10


----------



## Dargun (28. April 2008)

ich weiss zwar nicht was ein nervenmesser ist...aber 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2008)

cya lol/10 .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Nachdem ich auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht wurde bekommst 10/10, weil der Titel genial is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Med!um (28. April 2008)

6/10
Ich hasse Latein^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (28. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Rammstein +++++++
> Anime ----
> 
> 8/10...sieht zwar ganz hübsch aus, Anime is aber nicht unbedingt mein Ding.


es scheint mir als verwechselst du die threads^^ das hier ist titel- bewertung

@med!um
6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> es scheint mir als verwechselst du die threads^^ das hier ist titel- bewertung
> 
> @med!um
> 6/10



Ich wusste, dass ich iwas vergessen hab...hm...danke...damn...mal eben editten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu dir : 7/10. Muss man, soweit ich das hier im Thread mitbekommen hab, Hintergrundwissen habe, oder?! Wenn ja, dann hab ich das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (29. April 2008)

ah ein pron plöschtier ^^ 10/10 geil ^^


p.s grüße aus der nachbarstadt wuppertal lieber vorposter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

na dann alles Gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Yozoshura (29. April 2008)

Hmm. JA! Dich! ...muss ich jedesmal bewerten 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

xD
immer noch 10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

8/10

xD ich kenn nen krieger der hea-equip für "Gabe der Naruu" hat *rofl*




Qonix schrieb:


> bist du w ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeeh, ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

der braucht eh support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

need hunteritems 
5/10


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

5/10^^


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

8/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Villano (29. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

auch gruselig 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

immer muss ich dich bewerten^^
 und wieder:10/10


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

ich muss alle immer wieder und wieder bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 (10/10 würde es geben wenn du es richtig schreiben würdest.)


----------



## Villano (30. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (1. Mai 2008)

Gefällt mir 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

so lieb wie wir hier alle sind,bist du wohl atm arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Lurock (1. Mai 2008)

Wie wahr, wie wahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10 Punkten.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2008)

passt zum avatar und ist homer=9,99/10 
weil ich gemein bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (2. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## fabdiem (2. Mai 2008)

6/10

3 punkte abzug weils englisch ist XD
1 punkt abzug weil ich den schonma gehört hab ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jácks (3. Mai 2008)

nicht gerade mein humor 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2008)

genau 9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Ich muss Jacks zustimmen. Ist auch nicht ganz so mein Humor...


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Spitzname von Freundin?! Nice... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Villano (3. Mai 2008)

passt iwie zum ava^^
ich geb dir mal 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

auja,10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (4. Mai 2008)

> auja,10/10



meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

lol, passt zum Ava 7/10


----------



## Villano (5. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, wenn du das sagst...   7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (5. Mai 2008)

Hmm, da mir dazu wirklich nichts Sinnvolles einfällt, kannst du dich selber bewerten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Mmmh, wenn du das sagst...   7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

@Tahult:

Zu dem Ava einfach geil *.* 10/10


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

naja 6/10


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> naja 6/10



hmmpf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na dann Überzeug mich mal und du bekommst ne bessere Bewertung


----------



## Tahult (5. Mai 2008)

@ Xelyna:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
Den Titel müsste es auch ingame geben, für 5k Gold bei Edwin van Cleef zu kaufen!!! löl

@ Qonix: 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

bin eher für pogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt gerade auf dass ich mein Bild nur für MyBuffed eingerichtet hab :/
Ok jetzt ist es da :>
Back to Topic: 8/10 wegen Anarchie =

Falls man es nicht lesen kann, 
auf dem Bildchen steht:
Who throws Salad? Honestly!
^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

hier gehts um die titel.... und ja wir haben einen thread für so ziemlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu deinem:
bäääh standard
mit den worten von minas
*-300/10*


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Tut mir Leid, war einfach nur falscher Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schlafe einfach zu wenig...^^
btw: pleaze! do not flame


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Aaah, Standard! x]

0/10, sry^^


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (6. Mai 2008)

hmmm 

6/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

du pöser pöser b1ubb  9/10


----------



## maggus (6. Mai 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

häh??  was??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (6. Mai 2008)

Da hat aber einer in Englisch gepennt, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Hahaaa *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Ach das Bein, was soll ich den mit dem Bein. Mit der Hand kann ich wenigstens...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer in Englisch gepennt, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, Fremdsprachen sind fürn Ar***. Ein bissel versteh ich aber das ist zu hoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Chr chr.. jaaa.. das Bein.. damit kann man auch gut treten weißt du ^^.. so in Gegenden wo's weh tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn mich das Bein empfindlich treffen kann, du bekommst trotzdem 

10 of 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich das Bein empfindlich treffen kann, du bekommst trotzdem
> 
> 10 of 10.
> 
> ...



Bei so einem eingesprungenen Spagat kann ja gar nichts mehr kaputt gehn, armer Teddy *g*


Aber Titel passt wieder zur Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Tahult (6. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bei so einem eingesprungenen Spagat kann ja gar nichts mehr kaputt gehn, armer Teddy *g*



Der hat ein dickes Fell.^^

@Topic: Immer noch 10 von 10.

Btw: München rockt!!! Geile Clubs da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Der hat ein dickes Fell.^^
> 
> @Topic: Immer noch 10 von 10.
> 
> ...



Ibiza auch *lach*

zöhn von zöhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, wenns lang und haarlos wäre.... ist es aber nicht, von daher 7/10 Punkten für Einfallsreichtum!


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, wenns lang und haarlos wäre.... ist es aber nicht, von daher 7/10 Punkten für Einfallsreichtum!





Mein Bein oder deine 'Gegend wo's weh tut' ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mein Bein oder deine 'Gegend wo's weh tut' ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Bein von A'dal...


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wer weiß, was ich für eine Edition seines Beines hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst ein Foto? *Hose hochkrempel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Willst ein Foto? *Hose hochkrempel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar, immer her damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Ich bleibe bei meiner Bewertung...


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

jup 6/10


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Steig ich dann wenigstens im Rating? *lieb kuck* :>


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Jup, aber es muss mehr sein als nur das Bein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein hauch von Nichts wäre schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Pffffffff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Steig ich dann wenigstens im Rating? *lieb kuck* :>


Tjoa, möglich, kommt auf das Bein an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

10/10..
..wirklich einfallsreich =)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

7/10
falsches englisch
Cheesburger...mjammi


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> 7/10
> falsches englisch
> Cheesburger...mjammi




Schonmal icanhascheezburger.com besucht? *hust*^^


Hab noch einige Simpsons Comics mit dem Radioactive Man rumliegen, 10/10!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

mach lieber: Auf zum Atem

Gott die Szene war so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

10/10...einfach nur lustig =)
wegen dem "inkorrektem Englisch":
Das ist aus einer Internet-Seite die lolspeach unterstützt (Siehe ->The Huntress und meine Signatur


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Mai 2008)

8/10....sooooooo rasend find ichd en jetzt nicht, aber ist recht lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

hehe  8/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

du schowieder 10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

All für Einen aber ich bin überall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

9/10 *g*


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

nachmachung von der bekackten sendung kim possible aber da es ein boesewicht ist 3/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Kim Possible? Was ist DAS?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kim Possible? Was ist DAS?


ne schon alleine der werbung nach extrem beschissene cartoon serie auf super rtl


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Aha... Ich guck' kein SuperRTL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

naja 7/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Falscher Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith fügt ein 8/10 ein.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Falscher Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Editieren kann ja jeder!


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

8/10...WTF...hat der nen Hintergrund?


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

OmG! xD 10/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

lol  10/10


----------



## b1ubb (8. Mai 2008)

was sagt ich das letzte mal 8/10 ? ;D


----------



## maggus (8. Mai 2008)

Ja! Ich will b1ubb bewerten!

Dass du Pöse bist, wissen wir ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (8. Mai 2008)

This user's title is temporarily down for maintenance

hmm ... da muss ich wohl dann warten...

Dachte immer Serverdown wäre Mittwochs..

*G*

10/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

hehe  8/10


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (9. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, immer die selben hier.
Wie soll ich da bewerten??

Naja ich sage heute mal: 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

Genau das brauchen wir nach den neuen WotLK News. ^^  10/10


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## zwergwarri (9. Mai 2008)

8/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2008)

to mutch kiddy style ...
und name passt ned zu sig und so ..

naja aber geht ja nur um text .. find den kiddy style und darum 2/10 -.- gibt zuviele davon mit omg du nup ich hab mehr epix ! und du mit blau eq pwnst sie dann doch -.-


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

ich glaub euch nicht das ihr sowas als euer lebensmotte habt und als spruch ansich 5p. wert


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

sag ma was ..

6/10 hattest schön besseres^^


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag ma was ..
> 
> 6/10 hattest schön besseres^^


ich dachte mir,machste mal back to the beginings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

falsch gedachte 6/10 ^^
hab durst ^^ doofer ava


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2008)

Hmmm  "Welcome to Flamewars" ein Titel ?^^

1/10


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wie knuddelig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Wie wahr... 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

booooring

6/10

EDIT: lurock du #%$§&%#

stimmt also 0/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

mag keine mänlichen first lady's .. nein nein und nochmal nein .. ich will hier schliesslich ma chef werden und da soll ne schöne frau first lady sein .. 

wer den sinn kennt wiso und so findets trozdem lustig 8/10


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Da steckt Potential dahinter..

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2008)

bild und text passt .. hmm 8/10


----------



## Villano (11. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

...genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

hmm hinkt dem ava hinterher

7/10


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Hachja, unsre Firstlady... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

schreib gefälligst alles klein.

oder wenn du nicht willst dann halt konsequent richtig was groß- und kleinschreibung anbetrifft

9/10


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

9/10 na schuldgefühle???


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

wie pöse

7/10


----------



## Black Muffin (13. Mai 2008)

*hust*6/10*hust*


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

8/10 passend

LG Gwynny


----------



## Black Muffin (13. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Hmm, passt irgendwie nicht zum sommerlichen Wetter. Da hab ich alles andere als schwarze Gedanken.^^
0/10


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

hahahaha past perfekt zum profilbild 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Passend 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

bräuchte ich sehr viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Ja!! Du!!
9/10


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Cool 10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Sacres (14. Mai 2008)

hm mag wow nett so dolle aber 9/10


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

0/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

passt gut zum avatar und der spruch stimmt eigentlich immer^^

10/10


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Da hast dann aber noch einiges vor.^^
7/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

joaaaa^^

geb mir mühe

immer noch10/10^^

PS:ich liebe musik^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

oho auch mal wieder da ^^

musst dich aber anstrengen

8/10


----------



## Realcynn (15. Mai 2008)

werd mal wieder jeden tag hier rein schauen^^

so fühl ich mich in latein wenn ichd rangenommen werde^^

10/10


----------



## Moerbinho (15. Mai 2008)

3/10

unkreativ und komm ins Mageforum, dann siehst richtige spammer.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

naja 5/10


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ja!! Du!!
> 9/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 xD


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 so hätte ich mich auch nennen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Gehört das nicht zu den Klassenfähigkeiten der Frauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10

 --------------------------------------------------------------------

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH   Immer diese Zwischenposter.

Jetzt darfste bei mit deines Amtes walten. -.-


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gehört das nicht zu den Klassenfähigkeiten der Frauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Naja nicht jede Frau hat diese Eigenschaft, auch ich muss mich oft beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super, Du bewertest mich fast jeden Tag und Dir fällt immer was Neues ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun dazu Dein Gemüt zu beruhigen:
Zwischenposter sind auch nur Menschen, wenn Du sie lange genug ignorierst gehen sie weg. Und wenn nicht wird Dein Leben davon auch nicht schlechter. Außerdem hast Du ja noch mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

6/10

wenn das zu gemütsberuhiger*in* wird gibts 1p mehr


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Ignorant, Egoist,...!

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Na komm... das dass als Witz gemeint war solltest aber schon wissen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Na komm... das dass als Witz gemeint war solltest aber schon wissen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein! Hätte ich dir sonst 7 Punkte gegeben...?!


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Stimmt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein! Hätte ich dir sonst 7 Punkte gegeben...?!




hmm hast du heimlich edited?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder ich hab die zahl nich angeschaut sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 Sehr frech und gewagt, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

naja gemütsberuhiger naja naja .. eigentlich ganz nett aber weis ned irgendwie gefällt mir der text nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr

6/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (15. Mai 2008)

xD net schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

labertasche? da is was wahres dran... aber leider nicht so originell
6/10

verdammt zu lngsam-.-

@taureausleidenschaft 0/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

ATOOOOMMMM
"Press this button to start atom fight"
...
...
KLICK xD

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Minas mein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 geht doch nicht anders...

LG Gwynny


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Wird hier oft gebraucht

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

5/10 Naja...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Ja! Du! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla ach ja 10/10 bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

6/10

EDIT: plöder dazwischenposter


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigen sie my Lady. ^^

8/10


----------



## Leptic (16. Mai 2008)

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm 9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

0/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

2/10 ka was das heissen soll sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Minas mein Schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab nen schatz *freude hab .. oder ist das bauchweh hmm weis nid*

Besser als ich? .-.- installier ma ne exe von mir will nur was testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nämlich wielange dein pc noch läuft *g*
1337 skript hack0r .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur find ich hacken sinnlos *glück für euch*


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

danke fuer die begruesung im buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

7/10 is ganz witzig


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

hehe
5/10


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

2/10..


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Besser als ich? .-.- installier ma ne exe von mir will nur was testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab einen Link von dir angeklickt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAAAGH!


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

1/10 etwas eingebildet aber wenigstens kein standart


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Verdammte Scheisse!! Minas! Was soll das Riesenbild?! 


Ich petz dich bei den Mods!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

kapier den text nid ganz .. fuck die die metal nicht mögen oder die metal fans? -.-^^ *verwirrtsei*

naja metal und fuck sind schonmal 2 gute gründe dir punkte zu geben 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Oh 
mein 
Gott




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nu hat ers wieder geändert...Dreckssack!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

Ich sag doch ich bin besser als du .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 womit dein text nicht stimmt und dir 3/10 gibt

hab bild nur weggenommen weils forum gesprengt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab gedacht da hackt mich wer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bild war aber irgendwie bissel versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kapier den text nid ganz .. fuck die die metal nicht mögen oder die metal fans? -.-^^ *verwirrtsei*
> 
> naja metal und fuck sind schonmal 2 gute gründe dir punkte zu geben 7/10
> 
> ...



fuck natürlich die die kein metal mögen

edit:das is für minastirit ach ja 8/10 es is einfach zu wahr

für dich shalor immernoch 1/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

na dann 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz klar




> Shalor
> 
> Ich hab gedacht da hackt mich wer... ohmy.gif
> 
> Das Bild war aber irgendwie bissel versaut w00t.gif



Das war bild von dot hack .. coole anime serie .. und das ist das harmlosteste in meinem wallpaper ordner Oo ..


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

So jung und schon so versaut



Edit: Bin dann mal weg.. Pizza futteren (Yaaaaaa)

Bis später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

.hack is wirklich geil 
haste mal die spiele gezockt?
.hack G/U wird in deutschland ja nie erscheinen
schick mir mal deine wallpaper sammlung


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

ontopic plx

.. passt immer weniger .. 2/10und lieber jung und versaut als alt und nichtmal durchgekaut *g*

an vakeros 10/10 

hab da nur andere wallpapers ist einzige ovn dot hack das mir gefallen hat ^^

edit mieint: anonsten pm anfrage plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will hier nict forum zuposten und hier posten tu ich sowiso nicht wegen nettiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (16. Mai 2008)

8/10 

btw schick mal trotzdem

so pm verfasst


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

0/10 wegen


Vakeros schrieb:


> fuck natürlich die die kein metal mögen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

dance baby dance uz uz uz ... mag alles eigentlich ausser hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daher 8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Mai 2008)

Potenzial

9/10


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Schwarz ist immer gut!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

2/10 der altwa war echt besser^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Nagut, da ist er wieder....


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

extrem sogar 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

extrem schlecht syr

was sinnloseres ist dir nid eingefallen oder? ^^


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nen neuen Titel!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10 weil ichs net versteh sorry Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ach jetz versteh ichs...Geil! 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin als ich klein war ein paar mal auf den Kopf den gefallen also beschwert euch nicht warum ich manchmal schwer von Begriff bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

mjam cookies ^^
wenn ich den witz noch verstehen würde 10/10 aber ich check das irgendwie nicht also 8/10


----------



## rEdiC (17. Mai 2008)

Ich mag keine Spammer 2/10


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

du willst deinen titel verkaufen schäm dich^^
aber gute idee 7/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> mjam cookies ^^
> wenn ich den witz noch verstehen würde 10/10 aber ich check das irgendwie nicht also 8/10




Alsooo, ich bin ein Cookie das oben ohne rumläuft..weisst du was oben ohne heisst?


Edit: Ach ja, zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10 nicht schlecht aber auch nicht genial


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

kekse oben ohne? -.- da hab ich lieber ne frau oben ohne und den cookie ess ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedenfalls besser als der vorherige 9/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Soll ich "Frau oben ohne mit Cookie in der Hand" als Titel nehmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

die würd ich nehmen ^^
*hab hunger auf cookie mit milch *g* an  was ich an nem samstag morden denk omg -.- *weniger trinken sollte*

naja immer noch 9/10


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2008)

YEAH K.I.Z.!!!!!!!!!

drölf/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

trolli first lady .. immer noch ohne mich
7/10 oder so ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Mai 2008)

Verwirrender Titel oO


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

schlecht einfach nur schlecht
also wirklich welcher .. ah du bists *g*

naja fürst der schrecken .. so böse bist du nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd dir ja den titel : begleiter von schildi geben 

und was ist an meinem so verwirrend?

syr musste vorhin klicken hatte angst einer postet dazwischen so ein pöser ^^


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Wohoo!!! Mod bewerten!!!

Hmm... Marilyn Manson-Fan? ^^

8/10

Edit: AAAARGH!!! Zwischenposter... -.-^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

haha @ tahult war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *uz uz uz* dancing queen lalala .. ok aufhören bevors peinlich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch gleiche bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2008)

9,5/10 wenn du das so schwungvoll machst wie dr. house  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (18. Mai 2008)

hmm ne ... hach ... ehm .... ne.. eigentlich .... NICHT^^

nicht so mein ding

italjääääänisch mag i net

2/10 ( 2 punkte aus gnade XD )


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

3/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Mai 2008)

Ok... 5/10 wenn Du mir sagst was hinter dem Titel steckt bekommst Du evtl. eine bessere Bewertung

LG Gwynny


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Hat was nordländisches. Lässt mich an Emyrs oder Merlin denken. Mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 9/10


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Selbsteinsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ok... 5/10 wenn Du mir sagst was hinter dem Titel steckt bekommst Du evtl. eine bessere Bewertung


das is der titel eines liedes von kiz

@tahult:10/10^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich steig' ja immer durch's Fenster! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2008)

das stimmt
8/10 typisch frau halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Nicht wirklich ein Titel, ne...  6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

10/10 einfach krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. Mai 2008)

Würde mir noch irgendwas wünschen wo man den Titel wiedererkennt.

6/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2008)

? 
meinst du 1+1=?
rot
klein
tomate?
ka aso 8/10


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Realcynn (20. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## Raggot (20. Mai 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> 6/10


2/10


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kann auch durch Türen gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


House starrt mich so an... muss..10 von 10 geben..

10/10 °_^


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tistrella (21. Mai 2008)

Labertasche?

8/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

müsste das nicht "mittrulleRn" heissen?

7/10


----------



## Villano (21. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, das kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

1. Titel 10/10 2. Titel 10/10 , da du meiner meinung nach mit 2 titeln schummelst du ... du ... du PALADIN DU!
 bekommst du von mir 10 Punkte abgezogen deshalb nur 10/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (22. Mai 2008)

k.a 5/10  verstehe das nicht hat aber stil ^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

mein tra...
ah ja
10/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Das heisst sowas wie " italienischer Aufreisser"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   in meiner Landessprache klingt sowieso ALLES sinnig und 
 rassig, sogar (oder erst recht^^) Fluchen btw  6/10 Punkte is das Ceds Schnitzer?? wenn ja dann omg wie 
 peinlich ein Bild mit diesem Krüppel dolch reinzustellen^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

lustig 7/10
@mein ava hat mir wer auf anfrage gemacht(wen der es liest:noch mal danke)


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

das selbe wie letztens


----------



## Mondryx (23. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

wiederspricht sich xD 10/10


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

hmhmhm... 7/10


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Labertasche... Tjo, Frau halt... 

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Krank! kann man doppeldeutig sehen... und bei Lurok erst recht xD 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

verwirrt noch mehr wenn ich schlafen will also 11/10


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Mach mal das "(sägen sind ausverkauft)" weg und schreib Nervenmesser groß,
dann bekommst du ne ordentliche Bewertung, weil so siehts einfach nur komisch aus...


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Einfach Lu ....

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




By the way: Ja, der Tip ist gut ^^


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

9/10 ich find gut^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

oha 8/10
tipp befolgt


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Lol, ich meinte eigentlich nur den ersten Buchstaben groß...
Aber egal, so siehts auch gut aus...

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

K-R-A-N-K Krank go Lurock go Lurock *mit Pompons wedel* 10/10


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Individuelle Jemand's sind immer gern gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

Metal rulz /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

das selbe


----------



## Succubie (26. Mai 2008)

2/10 

es gibt bessere wortspiele...


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

bin nicht so Fan von denen 5/10


----------



## Villano (26. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

tjoa das kann manchmal richtig anspruchsvoll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

Alles was ich net verstehe is cool und wenn du es mir sagst was das sein solll werde ich ganz doll schlauer sein 
 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

bleibt das selbe


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

find den text bisle doof
5/10

meiner is insider den keiner von euch kennt warscheindlich aber egal
miss ta old timeZ


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

heidho danke für die liebe begrüßung <3    10/10  pöser flamer^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

sehr Individueller Benutzertitel ^^ 9/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Also wenn, dann richtig! Das heißt "l4z0rown3r"!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

ne ich meine mit Laser Owner = laser >Besitzer ^^ also so wies eig richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

find ich geil *pew pew* das gibt volle punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

zu sehen, ebenfalls auf einschlägigen seiten.... oftmals nicht ganz jugendfrei yiff yiff


----------



## Foertel (27. Mai 2008)

9/10
Als SW Fan ^^

Will den titel ->  <- ^^


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Du meinst als Smiley? 
Bin mir net sicher, aber ich glaub, das geht nicht.

@ Topic: Standard, 0/10 ^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

unser Tanzbär 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (27. Mai 2008)

9/10, ein bissl zu lang, daher nicht ganze 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

lol  9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

4/10 , ''verwirrt sein'' ist nicht mehr kewl ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## aengaron (27. Mai 2008)

DES PASST^^ 10/10


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

totale scheiße


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

0/10 , nichtmal die mühe gemacht....


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> totale scheiße


Loooool!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst du auch noch was anderes schreiben??

@ Topic: -3/10

Edit: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!! Zwischenposter !!! -.- ^^
9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mucke anschmeiß* *auf tahults benutzertitel lins* *abdance* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

selbe


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

NR 1 10/10 und was sind das für fette Waffen bei deim Ava?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

was hab ich letztes mal gegeben?dasselbe
@ ava-frag schamane des azurblauen der hat es mir gemacht


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie...hmmm...net so doll...

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

tja harte wahrheit xD
musik:8/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

menno, jez hab ich die wahl...hmmm 5/10 sag ich mal, will ja n ganz netter sein!


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 ! War auch Druide! *g* Aber Taure


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

juhuuu wieder 10/10 von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm... neee tauren... die kratzen sich immer an dieser einen stelle, das kommt mir n bisschen rude vor
aber das equip stimmt so, wies dort is zu 75%... kopf und schultern ent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brust durft ich eintauschen gegen marken..hach is dsa leben schön

10/10, denn du schenst echt ne labertasche zu sein
1.276 beiträge..fleißig fleißig


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Worum gehts hier nu wieder? Um den Kram unterm Bild? Naja..wenne ne Labertasche bist, ich hab nen offenes Ohr. 7/10

ach Mist, da hat sich wer vorgedrängelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

tja, ich bin halt immer der schnellste... fast...

9/10 zu den schweine, echt geil!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

funny ^^
10/10


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

*pew pew*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

lol , made my day !!!!

ava 9/10 ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 btw das da oben wär doch ne nette Sig bei deinem Titel^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

was genau meinst du?

Italiano Gigolo  = 6/10 

tipp : nimm : ,, The Godfather,, ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

die lasersmileys und nöö keine lust^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

...neeee Gigolo.... 6.5/10

nimm was besseres^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

ich mag bäumchen.

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

nicht so der bringer... 5/10^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

ich mag keine bäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu oft oft davon runtergefallen ....

trotzdem 8/10 , aber nur wenn der baum den du kuschelst nicht größer als 194cm is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

der is net größer als ich, also net größer als 1.74 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

der is net größer als ich, also net größer als 1.74 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem bin ich Feral, daher bin ich n knuddleiges bärchen.. oder butrünstige katze.. zitat raid: TÖTEN!BLUT!ZERFLEISCHEN!
antwort...: Aywyn amcht grade eine sehr pupertäre phase durch


sry fürs dopple posten...

für mich 10/10, love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für PEWPEW... bist du ne Eule? dann -10/10, aber sonst 9.9999/10^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

haha lol made my day xDDD

neee , bin kein baumknutscha ^^

Bin ein ololodin ^^

8/10


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

was war nommal der ololdin?
ebn barlow rauspacken, brb


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaay barlow 4 teh world!!111111111 ^^

der ololodin ist ein vergelterpala ^^
und der lolodin istn n deff pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 

BTW : Barlows wl video ist das beste!!1111


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

/sign!
will mal n vergelter im raid ham^^ aber ham nur n prot, dadurch muss ich im mh nimmer tanken^^

BARLOW AN DIE MACHT!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

fereal ALSO TANK?TANKS UND HEILER BRAUCHT DAS LAND 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

versteh ich net oÔ 
4/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

11/10


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Finde ich nicht witzig.Wieso Caps?Habe dir ja schon eine PM zu ähnlichen Posts geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:Wenn deine Bewertung bis 10 geht,dann kannst du keine 11 Punkte geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

titel is ok
6/10


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Frag mich zwar warum du ein Nervenmesser bist, aber ok. 7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Durchgekaut wie Chuck Norris: 5/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Trifft voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

10/10..Ich habe so gelacht bei Achmed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast einen Schreibfehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

thx 4 notice ^^


----------



## Gwynny (29. Mai 2008)

5/10 Hat was, ich bin aber nicht so für Tot und Terroristen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

Achmed I Kill You!!!!!!! 10/10 die über mir 9/10 kann man immer brauchen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 5/10 Hat was, ich bin aber nicht so für Tot und Terroristen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier damit du auch lachen kannst ^^ Achmed the Dead terrorist

zum don : 8/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   der is so geil  imemr noch 10 Punkte die du nicht ablehnen kannst . I KILL YOU!


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Weiß nicht viel damit anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

4/10
find ich langweillig


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Hehe.^^ 

10/10


----------



## Jácks (29. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hehe.^^
> 
> 10/10


Wohl wahr,wohl wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 9/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

6/10
find ich net lustig und sagt mir auch nix...
mienst du das du süchtig nach deiner freundin bist?
öhm... an dann.... 0/10^^ abhängig sollte man nie sein!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

*baumkuschel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^

10/10

Ich bin süchtig.... scheiß kippen....und diversers anderes Zeugs


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

Ganz witzig, aber bissl uneinfallsreich

7/10


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

nenene,da gibts nur die beüchtigten 1/10 punkten


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

8/10, ich mag milchtüten, aber wenn die mit mir beim frühstück reden würden... nenene dann würd ihc die anne wand klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

dudu und Nachtelfe??

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Nevad (2. Juni 2008)

Passt zu deinem Avatar,Namen,Signatur und auftreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns auf Mario bezogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Ich mag Druiden^^
9/10


----------



## Tahult (2. Juni 2008)

Schwarze Gedanken sind doof... Es ist Sommer!!!!
1/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

GanXta 4 life oida da darf man keine Gefühlsduseleien zeigen :> Pussys aufreissen wohl -> da geben schwarze gedanken noch die Würze^^

sagen wir, 7/10? ;>


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

dance bär dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



qtf ..

schwarze gedanken .. meine sind nur böse aber nie schwarz .. naja black ist meine lieblings"farbe" nach blau (ja weis ist keine farbe aber mag's schwarz^^) darum 7/10


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

shit bin getroffen..ahhh flame...moment mich flamt ja eh nie jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> shit bin getroffen..ahhh flame...moment mich flamt ja eh nie jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DEINE SIG IST SOOO scheisse .. xD
flame flame xD


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Wiiiie wahr...^^ 10/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

5/10 find ich iwie unsinnig?! außerdem steh ich gangstas iwie recht total, komplett feindlich gegenüber....
Heavy Metal will never die! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

die band kenn ich xD

kling nid schlecht 8/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

fällt mir nix zu ein, zwar hir und da n bissal geflame... 8/10
und die Band ist einfach nur genial... würd die gerne mal live sehn


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ach wer glaubt schon daran 4/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ach wer glaubt schon daran 4/10


das hat nix mit der bibel zu tun xD ich bin bekennender Atheist, is einfach nur eine geile band anmes "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter" auf die sich das ganze bezieht

10/10, für Häh? Wer? Ich?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ach so  na dann gibts ne 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2008)

10/10 wie immer


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Nervensägen > Nervenmesser :> 6/10


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm, will ich das? Ich glaube nicht.

3/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Music makes my HEAD wanna move fänd ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

labertasche gibt mir nicht mehr als 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geb dir aber 10/10^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

08/10 ^^


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

hmm   versteh ich nicht

5/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

3/10 , mh es gib hier nen User , der Apokalyptischer Reiter heisst


----------



## Tahult (4. Juni 2008)

Silence!!! I KILL YOU!!! 

11/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juni 2008)

wenns wen gibt der so ehißt, is das ja blöd...
still 8/10, meine füße bewegen sich net so viel bei musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

400%tiges sign

METAL WILL NEVER DIE !! 
die motherfucker die uz uz
10/10


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2008)

8/10

Flamewars is ne feine Sache


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2008)

noch mehr als sowieso schon? nee lieber nich^^

4/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juni 2008)

10/10 für unsere First Lady! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. Juni 2008)

10/10 wenns auch zutrifft ;>


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

EHm... find ich etwas komisch.........
Aber gut, ich lese mal, was ich da finde...
He?
"Gib mit viele Punkte!!"

Na, wenn du meinst.

7/10


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

7/10! Samma..war Rodney Mullen nicht ein Skater?


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> 7/10! Samma..war Rodney Mullen nicht ein Skater?




War?
Ist!

Rodney Mullen ist der Papst des Straßenskateboardens, er hat als erster Skater einen Ollie im Flachen gemacht.
Unter andrem hat der den Kickflip, die Heelflips, 360° Flips und sämtliche Manual-Variationen erfunden.

Ohne Rod wäre Skaten nicht das, was wir heute kennen.

Rodneymullen - so hieß mein 2. WoW-Char und mein einziger, den ich auf 60 gebracht hab.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Tony Hawk's ProSkater 1 bis unendlich <3<3


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Bis unendlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie heißen mittlerweile ja Underground, American Wasteland oder Project 8.

Aber großartig sind sie dennoch, an die THPS kommen sie allerdings nicht mehr ran.

Das war einfach storyloses, hirnfreies Punktesammeln ohne dass irgendwer irgendwas von mir will.
Konnte ich zehn Stunden am Stück und hab mich dabei durchgehend erotisch gefühlt.

Achweh... Titelheld kann ich gut finden. 7.9/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

jo miss tony hawk pro skater ..
hüpf trick mach hüpf trick .. vs gehe dahin und mach trick xY .. <-- fu?^^

vollpfosten des jahres naja da hasst meinen lehrer noch nid gesehen 8/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zwar dein Lehrer nich' gesehn daber du mich ja auch nicht *höhö*

Welcome To Falmewars is gut.
Kann ich loben. 
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch schlimmer geht nid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also bist max 2nd vollpfosten naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bleibt so 8/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du das sagst wird's schon stimmen, nich wahr?

:-P


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gottes gesetz (einbildung ist auch ne bildung .. SOGAR NE VERDAMMT GUTE !!)


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Besser als meine Bildung allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Dummheit stirbt bekanntlich nie aus, nicht wahr? 3/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Wieso sollte ich? 2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Aus prinzip 4/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Kindische Rachebewertung?Das kennen wir doch irgendwo her ;D


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Alter ich bin noch zu jung für die Korruption^^


----------



## Gwynny (6. Juni 2008)

9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

9/10
*wink*


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (7. Juni 2008)

Moi

07/10


----------



## Tahult (7. Juni 2008)

Pocke?? Hmm... Ansteckungsgefahr!

3/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (7. Juni 2008)

So ähnlich, Herr Bewegungslegastheniker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



05/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

/edit ich entschuldige mich und kehre zur alten aussage zurueck:7/10


----------



## Nevad (7. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> scheisse 0/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (8. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:
			
		

> scheisse 0/10



Ach, menno! Schließ doch nicht immer von dir auf andere.

Nevad: 09/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Ach, menno! Schließ doch nicht immer von dir auf andere.
> 
> Nevad: 09/10


10/10 für den Konter


----------



## Nevad (8. Juni 2008)

Du stellst mit deinem Avatar die Leere und doch auch zugleich den Anspruch des Lebens dar.Es gibt Hindernisse,aber auch Erfolge,das wird ganz deutlich gezeigt.Deine Idee lässt Freude in mir aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Argh,das ist ja "Titel bewerten" und nicht "Avatar bewerten" ^^

Naja,trotzdem 0/10.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

titelheld pff von was bist du denn ein held .. 
the new game [nevad] out now! kritiker sagen: " so ein langweiliges spiel hatt ich noch nie !" und "wenn mir langweilig ist und ich kein anderes spiel hätte .. ich würd es nicht spielen"

*g* naja 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (8. Juni 2008)

Unwitzig + Capslock = ...


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

unwitzig + KEIN capslock = ...


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

unwitzig + KEIN capslock = ...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

naja caps und dann auch noch ein ... ne da fällt mir nix ein

0,00/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

9,5/10, iwas kleines fehlt da ^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

/signed 10/10 ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

jo das is auch mal n schöner titel 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

10/10 , sehr individuell ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

da ich Achmed the dead terrorist liebe 10/10

edit: SILENCE; I KILL YOU


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (9. Juni 2008)

09/10

Individualisten sind missverstandene Freidenker =)


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

...find ich lahm, sry aber nur ne 6/10


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

tuts wirklich net^^ 10/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

10/10, du stehst nicht nur ZU deinem Ava, du BIST dein ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

MÄTÄÄÄÄL!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2008)

2 titel machen sich nicht gut...entscheid dich für einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

das rot weisse schaut irgendwie doof aus -.- ohne das find ichs besser -1 punkte von letzten ach kp 9/10 stat 10/10^^


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

MINA!!! 10/10^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

lvl auch bald wieder meinen furry hoch^^ 10/10


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön. So muss das 10/10 *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

ui ein hund der in der nacht läuft sieht cool aus 10/10

ach ne is ja titel bewerten hoppla der is aber auch cool also auch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tahult (10. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> scheisse 0/10


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 für unsren Tanzbären!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

wenn das ehrlich gemeint ist gibts von mir 10/10 Ehrlichkeitspunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Kennst die Bewertung,Kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Ach, menno! Schließ doch nicht immer von dir auf andere.
> 
> Nevad: 09/10


guter konter und sry ich gebe dir wie letztes mal ne 7/10 ich hatte echt schlechte laune


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

ich geb dir 0/10 weils immer noch in Caps ist, du trotz schlechter bewertung nicht mal versucht hast es zu ändern.

und Lebkuchenmann25 ich hätte ja geschrieben: "Ach, menno! Scheiß doch nicht immer von dir auf andere."
PS: ich weis ist verboten das zu schreiben aber das  musste raus.


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

10/10 wo sie recht hat hat se recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

Mir fehlt ein Ausrufezeichen am Ende -> 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Weiß zwar net was Huzzah bedeuten soll, hört sich aber i-wie wie ein zauberspuch an xD 8/10   Erinnert mich auch leicht an den Türkischen Nationalspieler Kazim Kazim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

was tust du denn einbanken?^^

naja wenn man meine chars anschaut könnt man auch meinen ich mag bank typ spielen
aber oft ist es nur keine lust ins ah rennen also mal auf bank tun
hmm 20 urfeuer grad tiefer preis also ned reintun -> bank

und irgendwann hast dann an die 40 mana pots als warlock und was weis ich xD


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

ich tu ganz nix mehr einbanken, da ich schon seit geraumer zeit net mehr wow spiele (;


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huzzah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das Wort aus Dork Tower (ein Web- und Druckcomic) übernommen.

Deiner erinnert mich an "Ritter aus Leidenschaft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber es gefällt mir. 

Huzzah!

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

so denke auch ich und deshalb 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (12. Juni 2008)

Passt zu fast jedem, oder? 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Vincious (12. Juni 2008)

ich finde deine signatur 0,00158792 pixel zu groß

9/10


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> ich finde deine signatur 0,00158792 pixel zu groß



Und das hat... was genau mit dem hier zu bewertenden Titel zu tun?

Deiner ist der Standart-Titel, dafür gibt's natürlich keine Punkte.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

reiner Ausdrukc von Faulheit....macht dich sympathisch XD 8/10


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist so dämlich, das könnte von mir kommen!

11/10!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Juni 2008)

wat is mühsam? dat leben? joa, stimmt^^ 10/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und Lebkuchenmann25 ich hätte ja geschrieben: "Ach, menno! Scheiß doch nicht immer von dir auf andere."




Sie haben geluurcht!

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

stolzer deutscher sowas hab ich shconmal gehört und es endete mit ..
naja find den titel nicht soo doll .. 5/10


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Erinnert mich an meine Postkarte mit der Aufschrift "Ich bin stolz eine Postkarte zu sein". 

Trotzdem 0 / 10, da ich nicht verstehe, wie man auf etwas stolz sein kann zu dem man nichts beigetragen hat.


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

!

10/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Faust schrieb:


> Pocke hört sich dumm an: 4/10.



O.O Naja, mein bester! Wenn sich Pock dumm anhört, dann muss dein Titel die Steigerung von dumm seien, wa?!?

@Tahult: 10/10 aber nur wegen music xD


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

Pocke hört sich dumm an: 4/10


----------



## Realcynn (12. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Faust schrieb:


> Warum soll es dumm sein, meinen Nationalstolz durch einen Titel auszudrücken?



Weil es bessere Titel gibt um seinen Stolz auf Deutschland auszudrücken!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Faust schrieb:


> Dann schlag mal einen vor.



*Deutschland, meine Perle
*Bewohner des schönsten Landes mit dem größten Bierkonsum
*Vorrundengewinner
*Trachtenträger aus Überzeugung
*Volksmusikantenstadlhörer
*Mauereinreißer


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

naja sry aber ich find pocke auch nich grad sooo toll 2/10


----------



## Nershul (13. Juni 2008)

Individuell is immer gut! dafür gibts 8/10


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

What the...??
Ich musste trotzdem schmunzeln.

7/10


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

4/10

siehe meinen titel so ists richtig ^^


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Hmm, nur headbangen finden aber die Mädels nicht so toll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

wenn du für die tanzen musst bfffff^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Nicht "für", sondern "mit" ihnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Best way to get a lady in bed...


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

und mit den restlichen KERLEN auf der Tanzfläche (och ne der ist schlecht *schäm*)
mir fällt grade nichts besseres ein VERDAMMT wenn mir was besseres einfällt wirds nachgereicht


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> und mit den restlichen KERLEN auf der Tanzfläche (och ne der ist schlecht *schäm*)
> mir fällt grade nichts besseres ein VERDAMMT wenn mir was besseres einfällt wirds nachgereicht


Jetzt ist mir spontan ein Satz von Dieter Nuhr eingefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, ich will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen...

Btt:
Ich kann Beides...
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

der da wäre pm es mir


----------



## QcK (14. Juni 2008)

Bin nicht so der Rocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

omg nen Psychopath XD nene aber trotdem 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juni 2008)

guter spruch passend zum nick 8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Amen verdammt nochmal amen 10/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

7/10...ganz ok.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

kann nichts damit anfangen 5/10


----------



## Realcynn (15. Juni 2008)

den spruch mag ich immer noch ^^

10/10


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

passt zum Bild 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. Juni 2008)

ja genau du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Wenn du weiblich bist 10/10 wenn jedoch männlich weiss ich nicht genau was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Kaaper (16. Juni 2008)

nochmals 10/10 ^^

hättest in mein profil geschaut hättest gesehen das ich männlich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem bezieht sich das ehr darauf das ich überzeugter Frostmage bin ^^ (wäre ich im mom Deepfrost würde es mehr passen ^^)


----------



## Gwynny (16. Juni 2008)

Ich mag das Eiskalte Händchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

9/10

Ach ich bin noch frisch von den Ferien da lebt es sich noch locker.


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tahult (16. Juni 2008)

?

5/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. Juni 2008)

bist du das da in dem kostüm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## chopi (16. Juni 2008)

hmm,naja...wie soll ich sagen...5/10?


----------



## Alanium (16. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

wenigstens stimmt der text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9.999999/10


----------



## WestIce (17. Juni 2008)

anstiftung zum krieg

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da es aber nett mit einem Welcome eingeleitet wird, isses nicht so schlimm

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

nix weinchatsmann !

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kling lustig

nunja flamewars ist ein insider von desertwar (das ich lange gespielt hab)
und das war unser irq chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw derjenige der besten 3 clans in dem game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war sowas wie ogame)


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Nevad (18. Juni 2008)

10/10! Habe beim ersten mal gucken köstlich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

kenne das händchen  8/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

lol 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Hm, vieldeutig, sehr vieldeutig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

7/10
trifft ja in letzter zeit nimmer zu ^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

silence !!


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

ich lieeeebe Metal 10/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Individuel ist besser! 9/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

08/10

Children of the Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

7/10

xD



bei mier muss man den dazu passenden film kennen


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

ich kenn den film nich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gib ma nen tipp


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

Klick mich fur alle info´s


ist es im deutschen
möge der Saft mit dir sein


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

8/10

Das hat mich inspiriert mal nachzuforschen wieso es "schwartz" heißt. Und wieder neues sinnloses Wissen erlernt.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

aha 7/10


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

total cool 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Juni 2008)

10/10 Klasse!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Kaaper (19. Juni 2008)

10/10 Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

das gibt eiskalt 10/10 punkten


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Individuelle 9.99999999999999/10 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Individuell is gut!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

teil 1 10/10
teil 2 .. hmm wasn hatecrew? das metal teil .. ? sagte google naja hoffe is nid das weil die hp ist js omg shit XD naja kling ansich cool hate crew war ne ex gilde^^ 9/10
= 9.5/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Children of Bodom Hate Crew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Labertasche stimmt ^^ 10/10


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

naaja 7/10 ich steh nich auf deine musik


----------



## QcK (20. Juni 2008)

8/10 weil ich southpark mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (20. Juni 2008)

9/10 passendes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

uh das Händchen wieder   8/10


----------



## Kaaper (20. Juni 2008)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Kalte Hände will ich auch.

Icecold 10/10 frozen pounds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (20. Juni 2008)

10000000/10 für CoB!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Hm... 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Aus purer Überzeugung und Kenntnissen:
10/10 wegen großem Wahrheitsgehalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2008)

das erste find ich top

aber soo der trottel bist nun auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oda? naja 10/10 einsicht ist der erste weg in die verschlechterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

OMG Lasergun :O

Pew Pew 10 von 10 Pwnd ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

DAS GIBT ES NICHT!!!! NUR 8/10???? WTF???
also ich bin stark für &#8734;/10.... Hatecrew is geil und so...

aber bekommst von mir trotzdem dann ne 10/10 kleine, stimmt ja schon, du redest viel und gerne ^^


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

haste recht..never die and never die alone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

10/10  der ist echt Gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

7/10, ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Oo Vanier? hab ich da was verpasst? loool xD

0/10, ich steh net auf caster!


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Juhu Metal!!! Und einfallsreich dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

*salutiert*
auch wenne in ausbildung bist, 9/10... alleine schon wegen der namensverwandtschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

ich hasse metal!

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

glaub ich nich ganz 6/10


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Standard 3/10 
Durchgefallen!


----------



## Mr G33k (22. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Einfach nur bescheuert...

0/10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

lalala 10/10.... tanzen amcht spaß ^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

hast immernoch recht..mhm auf meiner berendzin flasche steht schnell verbracuehn..der sit ejtzt schon ne woche auf..ist der noch gut^^

10/10 =)


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

tiiitel klunker tiiitel ^^

10/10, grund ist auf einiges seiten vorher zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

metal stinkt.

ich meins ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> 0/10 SORRY


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

hab doch den titel bewertet metal never dies^^  10/10    juhu spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith: wann bekomm ich geschenke? 7/10 =)


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

woooooa
Leute?
AUF IIIIIHN!


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

hey, metal is nit alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt ja auch noch rock, Reggae und kuschelnsaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

gähn  naja 0/10   btw  habe gerade interesse an disturbed gefunden^^


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

&#8364; war zu lahm immernoch 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G33k auf igno


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

najo ... 5/10
gibt schlimmere und bessere ..

edit meint: wenn du ein geschenk schickst gibts vlt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (23. Juni 2008)

7/10

finde es cool aber auch *gäääähn*


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

wow is doof.... ausserdem isses nen kiddy ausruf....

3/10

@Minas PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

das ich schwör stört mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten 6/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

SILENCE!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

8/10 weil der ava gut dazu passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

ein blutelf ist immer ne katastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi 10/10 einsicht ist der erste weg IN DIE APOKALYPSEEE MUAHAHA eh ich meine in die besserung *g*


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

8/10 *g*


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

schniff sie mag mich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/cry
7/10 .. so viel laberst du gar nid .... spammt ja kolege schneller zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUCK PROXY SERVER hat sooo lange -.-
10/10 dance bär dänce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. Juni 2008)

Lol Flamewars genial 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

naja  , 4/10


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

10/10

achmed!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bistn guter weinachtsmann bringst mir sogar ein kitty girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9.9/10 (leider nur eins das aus pixel bestand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (23. Juni 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

kapier ich jetzt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10
aber bild find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich an link von zelda^^


----------



## Dindresto (23. Juni 2008)

das is der charakter von fable
8/10


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

mag ich net so....

6/10

<- ehem. Druid-Tank^^ Overaggro is immer kacke!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

ich find overaggro nach 6k 6k 6k ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder im raid mit pot auf 8k 8k 8k lol 7k og og trinkets 7k 7k .. aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIE MOTHERFUCKER DIE !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liebe metal .. hatecrew war dolle gilde *g* 10/10 (ja ich weis du meinst was anderes damit aber dat is mia egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

ich meine keine Gilde!

Ich mein die Children of Bodom!

mensch mensch mensch!!!!

btw: 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

naja bin auch metaler deshalb 10/10


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

10/10
Metal ist einfach das tollste was die Musik herzugeben hat =)
Wobei bei ich der In Flames typ bin, das du mit Hatecrew auf CoB anspielst wusste ich trotzdem sofort :>


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

OMG!! OOH NOEZ!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

hab ich schon mal bewertet und ich finds immer noch klasse 10/10


----------



## Vanier (23. Juni 2008)

Mal was angenehm "Eigenes" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Mal was angenehm "Eigenes"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm ich fühle mich veräppelt^^  individuel ist mein titel xD  ne scherz beiseite   8/10=)


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

aha 5/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Ja! Genau du bekommst 

8/10

Punkten für den Titel.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

ich weis doch das du das meinst damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich verbinde immer was anderes damit ! und das wird immer so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekommst trozdem 10/10 nur weils mich immer dran erinert .. pwnage pvp time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

9/10

Bei deinem Beiträge-counter würde Spamwars einfach besser passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

oh gott ok kling lustig

aber wiso spam wars? kuk mal lurock an xD der hat mehr .. oder b1ub ..
naja ich schreibe halt gerne hier hinein + addon forum + berufe + wow allgemeint (ok da isses mehr flame ..) + wl forum (auch wenn ich eher infos hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

du holst dir tipps aus dem buffed forum? Oo minas, die besten tipps geben dir die arschtritte die man bekommt, wenn man was falsch macht ^^

ich wusst auch damals net, das ich mit feral skillung & heal equip inner arena was rausholen kann xD habs mal ausprobiert,, war gut aber in nem forum würd dir das niemand sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^  4,779..omfg!

10/10 ^^


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh gott ok kling lustig
> 
> aber wiso spam wars? kuk mal lurock an xD der hat mehr .. oder b1ub ..
> naja ich schreibe halt gerne hier hinein + addon forum + berufe + wow allgemeint (ok da isses mehr flame ..) + wl forum (auch wenn ich eher infos hole
> ...


Hast die Bewertung vergessen -.-''

Naja Metal ist immernoch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> du holst dir tipps aus dem buffed forum? Oo minas, die besten tipps geben dir die arschtritte die man bekommt, wenn man was falsch macht ^^



nunja gibt paar leute wie z.b. zez die gut teory craft spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin immer zu faul das zu suchen

tipp's wie ich spielen soll würd ich von niemandem holen .. oder was ich anlegen soll .. einfach so sacehn wie +hit und crit bla bla blub sachen find ich noch gut zum nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ zez jo habs vergessen ^^ 9/10


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Ich mag weder Arnold noch die Filme...

-6/10


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Hmm... 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

wenn sie was will labert sie wirklich *g*


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juni 2008)

Mina der letzte Gott des Krieges..hmm...ne, denke ich eher nicht, aber für deine kreativität bekommste ein paar punkte von mir xD

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

hat eher zum letzten bild gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss erstmal neues hochladen und dann sinvollen text machen
kara kano kenn ich nid .. 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juni 2008)

Schande auf dein Haupt! Kare Kano ist ein recht amüsanter Anime aus dem Jahre 1998 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Sagt mir leider auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

können sie vllt nochmal nachsehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

10/10
passt!


----------



## Dindresto (26. Juni 2008)

xD 8/10


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

Aggro+Romantic=geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 ^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dindresto (26. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

lol 10/10

sieht das bei ihr so ähnlich aus wie beim Comic von Oskar und Marvin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Ja du!
10/10 mit sympathiebonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg...^^


----------



## Dindresto (26. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

6/10, kA kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen =) Aber dennoch sympathisch, irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

ach representativ aber langweilig ;P 5/10


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

Wieso in spe? wasn mit dem alten? ^^

10/10


----------



## Dindresto (27. Juni 2008)

hm 6/10

edit//: hab vergessen thread neuzuladen, 8/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

hm... hab ich schon ewertet, 8/10 ^^


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

3/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mir schon fast denken, was das heißt... 1/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

packste da jetzt nur latein rein,damit du hier spammen kannst?...


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich unterstreiche nur mein intellektuelles Verhalten!


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Milchtüte! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

1/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Nein, ich unterstreiche nur mein intellektuelles Verhalten!


dein...was? *prust*
naja,latein 1/10


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ok,mit dem titel übertreibste es schon ein wenig (mein jetzt nicht irgendwelche normen,es ist einfach zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
5/10


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Ay, gegen die Milchtüte kommt niemand an, einfach 10/10.
Und latein, das eh niemand versteht 1/10.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

nett,gefällt mir sehr 10/10


----------



## Dindresto (29. Juni 2008)

nice 9/10


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

Versteh ich nu irgendwie nicht.. 5/10 :/


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

super kame hame hame haa? oder wie? 
klingt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Dindresto (30. Juni 2008)

was soll man dazu sagen....gefälschter admin xD
8/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Juni 2008)

wooohoo 8/10, habs net so ganz dolle mit romantik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

Dindresto schrieb:


> was soll man dazu sagen....gefälschter admin xD
> 8/10


ger nid war .. bin admin nur nid vom buffed teil *g*
rache ist lustig *g* 10/10


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Hmm, weniger einfallsreich, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

kling ganz lustig aber das ist nid die pingu königkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt gar keine weibliche bei den 4 jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja 7/10 ^^

ja ich weis bin mir was neues am überlegen aber ist nid soo leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kling ganz lustig aber das ist nid die pingu königkin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Is ja nich auf "Madagaskar" bezogen, is einfach nur so die Pingu-Gang ausm Buffed.de Mittwochsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon besser 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. Juli 2008)

*edit*
öhm ka was mir da grad passiert ist :>


Versteh ich nicht. So ganz und gar überhaupt nicht. Hat auch keinen Eigenwitz wenn man's nicht kennt. 1/10 Gnadenpunkte ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

huzza war doch mal so ein bild mit dir nid?
naja kling lustig 8/10


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Find ich doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2008)

na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scherz 7/10^^


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

1/10 da ichs nicht verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

geht da darum das er keine nervensäge ist sondern ein nervenmesser ... *schenkelklopfer.. not*


8/10 find dbz cool xd


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

Ach OMG jetzt versteh ich... lol der Spruch ist ja mal scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  NERVENMESSER!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10 weil ich Wow Suchti war und den Spruch irgendwie nachvollziehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Kame hame ha 3 oO
8/10

@ Minas, schon besser xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

mir is halt nix gutes eingefallen
und so heist mein 2er team .. need healdrud plxLwaL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder postet mal ins esport trhead nen vorschlag gegen warris -.-^^ 1600 macht kein fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

hmm naja

3/10


----------



## Mr G33k (1. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

1/10 --> Latein stinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (1. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

7/10 weil Hannibal Lecter einer der besten Horrorfilme ist die es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich beziehe jetzt einfach mal deinen Titel auf dein Ava ^^)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

dbz nukAAAge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

10/10!!1
das stimmt wirklich! die redet viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Uuuhhh... 'n Rache-Engelsche...?
Naja... 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

Naja...Krank bist du^^ 10/10


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Wie wahr... wie wahr....
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

10/10

Wenn er sichnet geändert hat dann is er ein richtig kranker und somit stimmt das dann auch zu 100%^^


----------------
Now playing: Dave Gahan - Dirty Sticky Floors
via FoxyTunes



----------------
Now playing: Tanzwut - Meer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

passt!
10/10


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juli 2008)

Joa...ich weiß nicht...da gefällt mir dein Ava doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 sry...


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 

I Love Mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ich mag locks, da hab ich im 2er 2 alleine feddich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiß kacknoobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

als druid? lawl .. das waren vlt naps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

9/10 

weil der Spruch wat wahres hat^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

wer seinen sonematz leibt, bekommt 10/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

stimmt 10/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

VENDETTA!!!!!!! XD^^

7/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

10/10

keine ahnung ob es stimmt aber alle sagen es stimmt ...also muss was wahres dran sein^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Passend!
10/10
Passt aber zu jeder Frau *hähä*
@ Ala ....


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Passend!
> 10/10
> Passt aber zu jeder Frau *hähä*




I bin aber keene frau^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

sry für doppelpost................steinigt mich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Editiert !

Jetzt zu deiner ... 8/10
Der Titel passt eben zu 99% aller Väter =)


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott!! NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNN!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Da is jemand ne klasse die sich selbst schadne zufügt aus leidenschaft?!  9/10^^


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Da is jemand ne klasse die sich selbst schadne zufügt aus leidenschaft?!  9/10^^



Irgendwie verstehe ich nur Bahnhof sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Passt schon wollt dich als masochist und emo hinstellen XD


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

*heul* In die ecke hock und arme aufritz*heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Entweder würd ich den Spruch komplett englisch oder komplett deutsch machen. Also "Hexer aus Leidenschaft" oder "Warlock by Passion". Die Mischung klingt seltsam ^^

Nichtsdestotrotz ein angenehmer Spruch 7/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Aber bitte nicht an mir !

8/10


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Auch sehr einfallsreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2008)

stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 BTW ENTLICH FERIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

7/10 
skill>epixXx

btw: Eigentlich nicht ! nur schüler haben ferien ._.


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

und ich als schüler hab auch noch ne woche schule in berlin!
öhm,als titel nicht so witzig wie als vorstellung 5/10


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

10/10...brauch keine großen Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mich noch bis zum 17.7 gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann beginnt Ende August mein letztes Jahr Schule und dann endlich Abitur!!!11elf


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

versteh ich nicht so ganz - beschreibt iwie nix besonderes/lustiges :/
5/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Laber Rabarbar usw. xD

10/10

typisch frau *hust*


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

9/10

Mag selber Animes & Mangas... am besten finde ich Crying Freeman^^


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Solche Kinder-Lieb-hab dinger sind voll unfair xD

10/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

8/10 da:
Bild is von mir
Minas hat hochgeladen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: falscher thread^^

8/10 im ts biste keine labertasche xD


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (5. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 für den Mut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2008)

moin

5/10


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

bah....
1/10
rache ist doof


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm, Caps + Nervensäge/messer finde ich auch nicht so toll
3/10


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

100 Beitrag wo is mein Geschenk??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

Arven sagt mir nix, drückt aber aus dass du ein Fan davon bist wenn ich das richtig deute =) 

7/10


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Die auf dem Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aja 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

jo die ist ok^^
9/10


JUHUUUU 1111 post!!!!einseinself!!!!oneoneelven!!!!!


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

jo 7/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Caspar (12. Juli 2008)

Najo, bisschen Hordenkiddylike (schönes Wort btw) ..

2/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Lemiu (12. Juli 2008)

5/10

bissl langweilig und sagt nix aus

0/10 für den direkt vor mir da er gar keinen Ava hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht, was kein Avatar mit der Bewertung des Titels zu tun hat.

0/10

Mitglied, wie toll!


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juli 2008)

wtf? 0/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

ahja...weis ausser dir noch jemand die Bedeutung dieses Wortes?
1/10...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

wegen dir trink ich keine milch mehr ! will nicht das ich aus versehen eine labernde milchtüte töte
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

toll^^10/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

naja.... 7/10 weil ich gut gelaunt bin


----------



## Mehr Lasse als Jasper (13. Juli 2008)

auf jedenfall 9/10 der hat mich zum lachen gebracht xD


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Winn (13. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

wtf?
7/10


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

it´s captain capslock! :O
ne du,hat nicht viel 5/10 (6/10 wenns kein capslock wäre)


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Milchtuetet XD
3123125523542352354/3123125523542352354


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vanía (15. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

Joa 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

poor you 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

stimmt schon
nenn dich buffed nervenmesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (15. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

2/10 blubb


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

gott lass mich in ruhe bist ja auch in jedem thread xD
3/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2008)

Heißt das nicht Prostitui*e*rtenstiefel?
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht Prostitui*e*rtenstiefel?
> 7/10 Punkten.



stimmt... thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich mal aendern

und dein titel ist ja mal offensichtlich von Matrix abgeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

8/10

Ich will auch einen General 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Ich will auch einen General
> 
> ...


Die tanzende Milchtuete anquatschen

5/10


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino,mein alter kriegsveteran,kann nur eine 10/10 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle die sich in ihren titel einen beliebigen rang reinstellen,sind auch in dieser gruppe erwünscht xD


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

was koenntest du mir sonst geben xD

3123125523542352354/3123125523542352354

MILCHTUETE


----------



## Lurock (16. Juli 2008)

Waaaaaas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt zieht der schon mit einer (2-köpfigen(lol!))Armee gegen mich... nun gut... Let the WAR begin! WAAAHHH!

Btt: 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Gribi (16. Juli 2008)

hehe 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Tanzen<--------Nein
Headbang<-----Ja

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

3/10 hehe


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

hau ab dich mag hier keiner xD
2/10


----------



## Yuukami (16. Juli 2008)

5/10 

aber du spielst Gears of War und sagst "Gebt das Hanf Frei".... Ich mag dich ^^ Xbox360 > PS3


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Dein Titel ist meine Rede
und

Fuck Yeah! xD
9/10

edit:fuck zu lahm
Ja du
6/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

chopi mag ich nicht wirklich und so 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

aber die stiefel der prostituierten musst du moegen =)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

falscher thread grm
10/10 
whore fuck the system
... seit wann hat chopi ne armee?^^


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

Mina,willste auch rein? Wir haben sogar ne Gruppe,da ist zwar nichts los,aber wir haben eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT - das ist doch n album oder? Titel sollten schon titel sein,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

woot ne gruppe ? need 1111111 .. bin ma reingejoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab dir ne kleinen forum spam gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 just because it's true


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> aber die stiefel der prostituierten musst du moegen =)


hehe^^

@ minas
10/10


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

7/10

@ tanzende Milchtüte: Hatebreeder heißt Hassbringer, kann man also auch als Titel durchgehen lassen.


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juli 2008)

5/10 Metal is nit mein Fall obwohl ich spielen kann wie Steve Vai und co^^ .

mfg


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

standart ... 0/10


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juli 2008)

Standard? lool Das ist Realität.
Wach auf!

Zudem gibt es schon viel zu viel Manga und jede Figur sieht aus wie die andere...


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Standard? lool Das ist Realität.
> Wach auf!
> 
> Zudem gibt es schon viel zu viel Manga und jede Figur sieht aus wie die andere...


Was redest du da fürn Zeug...? oO
Hier gehts um Titel und dein Titel ist nunmal ein Standard-Titel. 
Deswegen gibts auch von mir 0/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

i took the blue =) 9/10


----------



## Masterdark (17. Juli 2008)

Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen
7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

sind so standard sachen...mag ich net
2/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

xD


----------



## Kaaper (17. Juli 2008)

stimmt zwar aber trotzdem nur
5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

laaangweillig 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

passt schon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

6/10
immer nur die gleichen hier grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

stimmt schon 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

ich bin so fertig das ich dir ne 10/10 verpasse.


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

brrrrr..... sowas mag ich gar nicht 6/10


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

nichts so tolles 2/10


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

gut. 7/10


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## iReap (18. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

4/10 
meine armen nerven ..


----------



## iReap (19. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bentok (19. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

10/10
schurkenkolege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/edith uuups^^titel und nicht avatar^^


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 100/10
> toll gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Titel? o.O
Caps *gähn* 4/10?


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

7/10 xD zwar hasse ich Milch aber was solls, passt so schön zu deinem ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

5/10 klingt wien Affe ^^


----------



## iReap (20. Juli 2008)

8/10 Klingt wie ne Schildkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

10/10 klingt gut, nur ich verstehs nicht klingt wie Hatebreeder


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

smashbros = cool
rest hä? pc freak .. und trozdem keine ahnug?

8/10 keine ahnung past zum ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

10/10 unser minas


----------



## Melih (20. Juli 2008)

jOjo die alten Nervenmesser "DIe opa stimme nachmach"

Damals Vor dem KRieg mussten wir Messer zum Nerven benutzen udn nicht ihr mit Euren NervenSägen


"normale stimmt bekomm"

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

halte nichts davon 3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

dragon wie alt biste eig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich schaetz mal auf 11
4/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

12


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

dacht ichs mir rofl


----------



## Melih (20. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> angeber
> ...



Das ist ironisch gemint nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das ist ironisch gemint nur mal so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*angeber* war auch ironisch gemeint xD


naja neuer titel ist da!!!

ireap:7/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Melih (21. Juli 2008)

welchen TItel suchste den?


4/10


----------



## Lurock (21. Juli 2008)

Imbadumbobombo? Nie gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

haha rote pille Xd


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

kann damit net viel anfangen 3/10


----------



## Kaaper (22. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Mir fehlt irgendwie der zusammenhang aber ich geh von aus das da wo einer is^^ 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

er is frost mage was man in der sig siet ^^ darum

need weltherschaft 111111
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kaaper (22. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

hehe 10/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

LOL 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

ebenfalls 10/10


----------



## luXz (22. Juli 2008)

da ha bich angst! 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

wiso ist das krieg? is nur gute mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

10/10 da ich eismages mehr mag als firemages ^^ zumindest gehen icemages besser down xD


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

O_o sagt mir garnix... O/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

silence !!!
10/10 btw kennst jingle bombs? xD soo geil


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

8/10

klar ^^ ich kenne alles von Jeff Dunham.

Ich kann nur ,,Jeff dunham and Peanut,, empfehlen ! Is das beste von ihm xDD


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

dun hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaam dot com
dun haaaaaaaaaaaam ! HAAAAM dot com xD

wobei peanut + der mexicaner find ich auch doll ..

what do you think of the police in at the (grenze .. wort vergessen)
peanut: HE's ALREADY HERE !!! ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ot: 10/10


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Nya, wenn du das sagst....
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kaaper (23. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 da ich eismages mehr mag als firemages ^^ zumindest gehen icemages besser down xD


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. Juli 2008)

5/10



Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 da ich eismages mehr mag als firemages ^^ zumindest gehen icemages besser down xD



dann hast du noch keinen guten icemage getroffen xD


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2008)

8/10

Auch wenn Icemages im BG als Schurke für mich eher Opfer als Gegner sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> dann hast du noch keinen guten icemage getroffen xD



der letzte war gladiator ^^ glaubs der is nid soo schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so einer mit nem 5er und 2.3k rating mit s3 .. aber hab knapp gewonnen .. pew pew ownage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (23. Juli 2008)

8/10

dann hat er sich nicht angestrengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der letzte war gladiator ^^ glaubs der is nid soo schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


welche klasse?^^

10/10
da es spass macht gegen die im pvp (schurkiiiiiii)


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Oh noez!
6,5/10 Punkten.


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

8/10
gz!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

hmm geht so einigermassen hmm^^ 7/10


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Stimmt gar net! Der Tod sieht besser aus, hast wohl nicht 'Tamara' gesehen, oder wie der scheiß Film heißt?! ;P
Und retten will ich dich gar net...
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

shit hast recht der satzbau stimmt noch nich thx XD

edit: oder übersetzt du survive nur falsch müsste eigentlich doch so passen

edit2: egal in jedem fall sachen die missverstandenw erden sind unpassend XD


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie fällt mir bei dem Titel sofort Rincewind ein... Grüß ihn mal schön, wenn du ihn das nächste mal triffst, Tod.


Mein Titel benötigt übrigens keinerlei Beachtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

standard
0/10


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

Hassbrüter?
naja.. sag mal 3/10


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

öhm nich dar*w*inist??

naja ändert eh nix an der bewertung

1/10


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

auch wenn ich noch kein titel habe,poste ich mal hier rein

ice-mage^^7/10

(wie bekomm ich eigentlich einen titel)


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

standard 0/10


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> [...9
> (wie bekomm ich eigentlich einen titel)


1. seite!!

btt:

3/10


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Schnuuuuuugiiiii! *abschleck*
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

Eiskaltes Händchen?
Dann musst Du wol aml was für Deinen Kreislauf tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

hmm.. 6/10, waurm weiß ich auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

ich finde ja das sollte noch ein IN hin ^^ 9/10 <-- @gwynni

1/10 an vorposter .. famous du? no way^^ edit meint: oO du bist aufm selben server wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bei buffed kenn ich dich nid aber deinen char schon xD


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

diese "gief epix"/"get epix..."  grütze ist langweilig. Q.Q


0/10.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

mir fällt kein sinvoller titel ein sonst^^
naja 3/10 da ich deinen char kenne XD aber so ganz stimmt der text nid


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Char=Gott, obwohl er seit 3Monaten auf Eis ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ok bekommst 4/10.


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Dann musst Du wol aml was für Deinen Kreislauf tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der dreht genug runden momentan ^^

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

gott ^^ naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 priester bleiben opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mag paar typen aus deiner gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposta 9/10 .. mag mages


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

hmm... 7/10 weil es wohl zu deinem Mage passen soll, ist ein Eis Mage, ja?!

bah zu langsam..

@minablablablub; 5/10..


Darf ich wissen wie du Ingame heißt? ^^ Hab grad keine ahnung wer du bist. D;


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. mag mages



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> hmm... 7/10 weil es wohl zu deinem Mage passen soll, ist ein Eis Mage, ja?!



jap sieht man ja auch an der spezialisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> jap sieht man ja auch an der spezialisierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht auf dem Buffed Bild da, hab mir deinen Char nicht genauer angeguckt. Hab nur das "Magier" gelesen und hab was gepostet. ^^




7/10..


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Nicht auf dem Buffed Bild da, hab mir deinen Char nicht genauer angeguckt. Hab nur das "Magier" gelesen und hab was gepostet. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Großmeister der Schattenzwirnschneiderei" ist ein kleiner hinweis drauf ^^

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

ein einfacher klick auf den blog würd ja ansich reichen ^^
feardotcom .. hab mal 1 oder 2mal mit dir was gemacht wenn ich mich richtig erinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und desöfteren chatte ich mit hybirdler der hat bei dir inna gilde is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ima noch 3/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> "Großmeister der Schattenzwirnschneiderei" ist ein kleiner hinweis drauf ^^
> 
> 6/10




Ich lese grundsätzlich nichts kleingedrucktes, ich weiß... ich sollte das langsam mal ändern.





7/10.

zu langsam...

aso, der hässliche wl da. D;
kk, sag das doch gleich. ^^


4/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Ich lese grundsätzlich nichts kleingedrucktes, ich weiß... ich sollte das langsam mal ändern.



aber das magier ist auch nicht größer geschrieben als das da unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> aber das magier ist auch nicht größer geschrieben als das da unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber es springt einem in's Auge.

7/10.


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

stimmt auch wieder ^^

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

bin nid hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff .. nur klein^^
sufu ist unnütz ^^ benutzt eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


buffed bild find ich bisle lame
und alliance player ok schaut n1 aus

4/10

edit meint : falsches forum mist dam shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

den umständen entsprechend "gut"... 


6/10. D;


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin nid hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thema verwechselt? ^^

wird sind hier bei titeln nicht bei sigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

laaaangweilig

4/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

/sigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

hehe gute ergebnisse:10/10


----------



## WestIce (27. Juli 2008)

6/10 geht so


----------



## iReap (27. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

dann brüte mal XD
im ernst hatebreed sind cool (soll doch drauf anspielen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

7/10


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

frawnpower
7/10


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

Hmm... wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst Muffin, was unter Copyright steht, bin ich gewillt den Gedanken den du damit zu bezwecken versucht, auch zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum erstmal nur :

5/10


----------



## Kaaper (28. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

o/10 , das standart ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

0/10

Es heißt 'StandarD'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



plöde kuh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kennste du überhaupt ,, achmed the dead terrorist,,? Dem kann man keine 0/10 geben O_o *seufz*

bitte : => Youtube => achmed the dead terrorist

0/10


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

aber achmed kann man *7/10* geben


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

10/10 für unsre Lady. *g*


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Du labertasche.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

zu dem ava steht noch viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (1. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zu dem ava steht noch viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol! Made my day!

Btt:
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

geh hause neo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok hab auch rote genommen weil die blaue wie viagra aussah xD
9.9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (1. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

das kann ich nur bestätigen ala 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

lolololo 9.9/10
nur ala bekommt 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (1. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

das is langweilig 0/10


----------



## Kaaper (4. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

*wieder von Seite 2 hol*

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (5. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *wieder von Seite 2 hol*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. August 2008)

sechs/zehn


----------



## Kaaper (6. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Ben86rockt (6. August 2008)

8/10 oO nur eine Hand??


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

dann geh schlafen xD
8/10 bin auch müde^^


----------



## Kaaper (6. August 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> 8/10 oO nur eine Hand??



jup reicht xD (die andere ist immer feucht und warm ^^)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

ihhhh ... soviel wollten wir nid wissen ...


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rappi (6. August 2008)

Anscheinend entwickeln sich Katzen immer mehr zu Internet-Kultieren. Ich mag sie aber dennoch, von daher 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihhhh ... soviel wollten wir nid wissen ...



hab ich da etwa das /ironie vergessen ^^

8/10


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

10/10
Mein Lieblingsmüsli und so <3


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

17/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

brauchen wir nicht

2/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> hab ich da etwa das /ironie vergessen ^^
> 
> 8/10



hmm bei gewissen leuten könnt ich mir das vorstellen auch ohne ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mage icemages immer noch .. GIEV KEKSE !! KEKSE KESKE KEKSE GIEEEV miam ..
Wobei mit pve spec mag ich firemages wieder mehr .. versengen -> netharproc .. 4sec ruhe^^
feuerball .. -> netharproc. . wieder 4sec ruhe ..
dot von feuerball -> netharproc .. wieder 4sec

wenn er bis da mit pve spec nicht tot ist .. l2p  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm bei gewissen leuten könnt ich mir das vorstellen auch ohne ironie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



immer diese Kekse fanatiker unser Pala Tank frisst auch immer so viel ^^

frost mage ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

ich ess gar keine kekse .. ich spam nur jedes bg das sie welche machen sollen xD
lenkt a und keine will nen gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich ess gar keine kekse .. ich spam nur jedes bg das sie welche machen sollen xD
> lenkt a und keine will nen gs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm das ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit ^^

btw. 9/10


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

ach das Händchen mal wieder

9/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ja du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

wasn TMN?


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

So,nach Monaten nen neuen,und nach Monaten hier wieder drin um ihn bewerten zu lassen
@quonix - meine lebenseinstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> wasn TMN?



TrackMania Nations ?^^

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

hab zuerst an teenage mutant ninja .. hmm er hat t vergessen gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn dann tm:n 

-.-^^
immer noch 9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

7.5/10

xD Adams-Family kenner ?


Mfg
bentok


----------



## Kaaper (8. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> 7.5/10
> 
> xD Adams-Family kenner ?
> 
> ...



als kenner würd ich mich nicht bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fand die doppelbedeutung gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bei dir schimanski?

8/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Gefällt mir immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> TrackMania Nations ?^^
> 
> 9/10


 richtisch^^

10/10 ala =)


----------



## Silenya (8. August 2008)

sagen wir mal 10/10 weils irgendwie anders is xD


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

7/10 ^.^


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 7/10 ^.^


10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

<3 ganz meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

9/9 :>


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

geiler Titel erinnert mich an irgendwas ...aber was?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

10/10
Weil super zum Ava passt und lustig is =D



> geiler Titel erinnert mich an irgendwas ...aber was?



^^


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

trifft ja zu.... 7/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

silence...i kill you!! 10/10


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

51? o.O
naja,wenns ne 5 wäre,10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne sind 51 kuk dir nachtschwärmer an hat er gerade bene 51 gemacht der "obdachlos!e"^^


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10 <3


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

jap laber 10/10


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Grad nachgesehn...das verdient respekt  51/51


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

-9572538/10
Damn Droods!
Man sollte Lifebloom in der Arena verbieten *grml*


----------



## Kaaper (11. August 2008)

6/10

*und damit wieder von Seite 2 hol*


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

9/10 (weil so ein doofer mage meinen priester im bg gesheept hat und ich dann an 3 hordis gestorben bin ;P (wobei die an den dots krepiert sind *harharhar .. <-- evil lachen*


----------



## Kaaper (11. August 2008)

9/10

dafür das du Horde umklatschst gibts auch nochmal 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

ach ich kill auch allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im duell vor if ^^ mindcontrol -> cya ..
<3 den priester char vom kolegen  xD

naja immer noch 9/10 ;D


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

unbeschrieblich...rofl

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (11. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

giev döner plx hab hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 .. da ich keinen bekommen hab ;(


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> giev döner plx hab hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Welche soßen und salat komplett?^^

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

nur mit fleisch plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nem ich immer so ^^ brot + fleisch .. dafür macht mir der typ immer extra viel fleisch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 +1 weil du die bestellung angenommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (11. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

mag keine kalte händchen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

stimmt halt 9/10


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

10/10 need epixxxx ftw


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Döner?! Wo?! O.o...9/10


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Döner?! Wo?! O.o...9/10


Bei mir,du wollen?Welche soßen und salat komplett?Nur eine uru fufzig 

9/10


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Bei mir,du wollen?Welche soßen und salat komplett?Nur eine uru fufzig


Ja, gib mich und mit viel scharf!

5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, gib mich und mit viel scharf!
> 
> 5/10 Punkten.


*döner lurock überreich*
Für dich jetz 3,50 wegen 5/10 xD


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Isch liebe Döner! 10/10

"Oh lecker Döner!" 
"Das ist kein Döner das ist eine Honigmelone"

*Affe kommt dazu und haut Tarkan weg*

"Hallo Tantchen, hast du was dagegen wenn ich Tarkan´s Döner nehme"
*Affenmama is angenervt*
"Melone...."


Quelle: Auszug aus "Tarken, Herr des Dschüngels" (Ab Dönerstag im Kino)

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Isch liebe Döner! 10/10
> 
> "Oh lecker Döner!"
> "Das ist kein Döner das ist eine Honigmelone"
> ...


Ja man eh beste hahahahaha ^^
8/10


----------



## Kaaper (12. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (12. August 2008)

-Doppelpost-

blöder inet lag *grml*


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

Eiskaltes Händchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find ich eigentlich ziemlich knuffig

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

nichts als die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

8/10


lustig.............^^


----------



## Kaaper (12. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

immer du .. mach ma kekse .. hab hunger
9/10


----------



## Gribi (12. August 2008)

Hehe geil 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (12. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immer du .. mach ma kekse .. hab hunger
> 9/10



*Kekse rüberrich*

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

blöde arena hier .. alle kekse wieder wech ;(
schniff
9/10


----------



## Kaaper (12. August 2008)

*nochmal tischlein deck*
*wieder kekse rüberreich*

9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

mag süsses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 giev sonst gibts saures
9/10


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (13. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Adams family 8/10

meins ist cool


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

sagt mir so nix hmm
8/10 mag drachen xD


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

episch/episch !


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

7/10

Wie sagt dir nix ich bin der Kamui der Himmelsdrachen du banause


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Kamuiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

stimmt wahrscheinlich^^

7/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

I-wie gefällts mir 10/10


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Döner ftw, aber hab lang keinen mehr gegessen^^

9/10


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

nette idee 7/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

lol 8/10^^


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

coole idee glatt 10/10 , und steh auf döner


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Nett^^ aber 9/10 mehr geb ich sowieso selten^^


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

hm sagt mir nix

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

10/10 weil du und so ..will mal andere als d ich bewerten


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

10/10

hm andere bewerten, da musst du aber mal andere hier rein holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Hä muffin was los?Wo ist black muffin?

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

grml junge .. wiso postest du immer vor mir ;(
0/10 .. bäh


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> grml junge .. wiso postest du immer vor mir ;(
> 0/10 .. bäh


NEEEED r00X0R epixXxXXX lila usw jajajajajaj 10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

blub 9/10 döner macht schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2008)

Iiiih epixXx vermischt mit diesem mehr als saudämlichen und hirnrissigen Filmtitel... aber 3/10 ist wenigsten kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hä muffin was los?Wo ist black muffin?
> 
> 9/10



Hat einen Dreitagesban bekommen XD

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Ey Junge was haste den angestellt?


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ey Junge was haste den angestellt?


Kann mir schon vorstellen was der gemacht hat^^
7/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> grml junge .. wiso postest du immer vor mir ;(
> 0/10 .. bäh



sry das ich immer zu schnell bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> sry das ich immer zu schnell bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab auch oft eiskalte Händchen

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

keine Angst ich fass ihn nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Raorkon (14. August 2008)

HANDSCHUHE HELFEN

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> HANDSCHUHE HELFEN
> 
> 8/10



dann werden sie ja warm und feucht ^^

7/10


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

irgend wie erwisch ich immer das Händchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

das prob hat hier noch wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10

Edit:


Minastirit schrieb:


> grml junge .. wiso postest du immer vor mir ;(
> 0/10 .. bäh


----------



## Raorkon (14. August 2008)

EDIT: SHT. Dann halt nen FÖHN

8/10


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

lol  8/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10

edit: misst ich war jetzt auch zu spät ^^


----------



## Raorkon (14. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit nem Solarium 
8/10


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

grml ..

...
..
.


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> grml ..
> 
> ...
> ..
> .



sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


8/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Gib Döner
8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

0/10

warum biste nicht mit muffin hier? O_o

banned? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Permabanned? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> warum biste nicht mit muffin hier? O_o
> 
> ...


Achmed ist ausgelutscht!deshalb 3/10 *stimme hör:SILENCE!!!......I-KILL-YOU!!!!!*

Ähm ahhhh okay 10/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> warum biste nicht mit muffin hier? O_o
> 
> ...


Dreitagesban XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

p0wnEd bY m0000d 

3/10 xD


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 4/10


ja, du 6/10 ^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Ich mag affen 7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich mag affen 7/10


döööööneeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr 10/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

*grins* 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

1/10 .. weil wegen dir lod auch nen ban hat !


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Ja, meine Michitochter. PWND, was?


----------



## dalai (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/10 .. weil wegen dir lod auch nen ban hat !



Wieso haben lod und Black Muffin einen ban?

9/10, guter Spuch


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

3/10
Passt zwar zum Accountnamen , aber sonderlich lustig ist´s nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

nein du bekommst meine seele nicht .. dafür sorge ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

10/10 ^,^


> nein du bekommst meine seele nicht .. dafür sorge ich



Wenn du schläfst...Wenn du schläfst


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

ich bin der bruder von chuck norris .. ich schlafe nicht .. ich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Netter spruch 10/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

? 7/10 Oo


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

kann ich nichts mit anfangen 1/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

10/10
ich auch =P


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

sei froh :-)
10/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

wegen dir hab ich hunger -.-9/10


----------



## Kaaper (15. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

ich nehm Einen mit allen aber ohne scharf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (15. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ich hab grade auch kalte hände ^^  9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Scheiss auf "space", "balls" klingt da schon besser... 6/10


----------



## Kaaper (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Tsts Bildungslücke Muffin ^^

Spaceballs = Mel Brooks = GOTT


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

sERRORtatan

Kensst du die southparkfolge von Die passion Christi? da sieht du das echte leben von Mel brooks


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sERRORtatan
> 
> Kensst du die southparkfolge von Die passion Christi? da sieht du das echte leben von Mel brooks


Du meinst mel gibson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Des war Mel Gibson du honk


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

7/10

ist doch alles das gleiche^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

9/10 Erddrachen > Himmelsdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. August 2008)

Kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen.^^

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

10/10 weils stimmt nur mach den NAMEN WEG

Erddrachen sind doch alles psychophaten ausser: Kusanagi Kakyo und Yuto die waren cool Kanoe ist eine böse Schlampe die nur neidisch auf Hinoto ist. Sazuki ist sowieso dumm und macht einen auf pseudo philosoph. Kazuki/Nataku ist ein Armer Junge der kann nix dafür. und Fuma ist halt bessesen. und Sakura(der ein Mann ist) sieht man nur kurz sieht aber eig aus wie Suberu.

und Himmelsdrachen sind alle cool^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Deswegen mag ich die Erddrachen ja - weil sie Psycho sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Deswegen mag ich die Erddrachen ja - weil sie Psycho sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


von wegen labertasche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

ich mag affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Du erinnerst mich an einen Kumpel.. Katzen undso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

KAME-HAME-HAAAAA!!! 8/10 :>


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Dein titel sollte dönertier gorilla sein! trotzdem 9/10^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Oh verdammt, woher weißt du das? oO

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, woher weißt du das? oO
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


Hab paar Kameras bei dir Installiert und so.

Labertasche bekommt auch 10/10^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dein titel sollte dönertier gorilla sein! trotzdem 9/10^^


wiiiieeeeeee 9/10 ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habs jetz geändert ! und für dich stalker jetzt auch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> wiiiieeeeeee 9/10 ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und jetzt 10/10 xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und jetzt 10/10 xD


juhuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 XD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. August 2008)

GHorilla ftw 10/10


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Einfallsreich, Fantasylike...hmm... 8/10


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

nicht witzig oder so 5/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

10/10



> nicht witzig oder so 5/10



Was soll an Atheisten witzig sein?
Ich find das gerade etwas diskriminierend.
Außerdem klaut keiner meinen Namen hier, ich bin der Atheist :/


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

3/10
Achmed ist ausgelutscht, ich hab schon über 15 Leute gesehen, die so was in der Art als Titel haben...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 3/10
> Achmed ist ausgelutscht, ich hab schon über 15 Leute gesehen, die so was in der Art als Titel haben...


wenn du den typen aus der serie meinst 10/10 :> wenn net dann erklär mir mal bitte die bedeutung davon ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

Kurz OT



> wenn du den typen aus der serie meinst 10/10 :> wenn net dann erklär mir mal bitte die bedeutung davon ^^



Natürlich , ich hab keine Folge verpasst!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kurz OT
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich , ich hab keine Folge verpasst!


ok :> nja ich habs nur in den ferien geguckt letztens ^^ dann bleibts bei den 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (18. August 2008)

Hm, lecker Döner! 8/10.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

8/10

gefällt mir irgendwie^^


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

5/10

die lügen ja!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Das die lügen is wohl jeden klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 8/10

irgendwo hab ich doch mal dieses wort gehört.....glaub ich


----------



## Kaaper (25. August 2008)

*auf Seite 1. schieb*

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

9.9/10 ^^


----------



## Kaaper (25. August 2008)

9.99/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt war ich eine woche nicht da und schon bewertet er mich wieder ^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

7/10

ich mag keine kalte händchen :<


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

einbildung ist auch ne bildung .. 6/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

na ds hab ich vom nachtschwärmer thread als Raidingfire meinte nur ich sei der animegroßmeister o0


ps: 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. August 2008)

Ach ja, Du schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

10/10 so oft wie ich gestresst bin brauch ich jemand der mein gemüht beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

irgendwie kommt es mir so vor das du einfach immer vor mir bist -.- Oo deja fu (ja ich weis da es anders geschrieben is .D)

9.999999/10 .. 10 bekommst du erst bei der 50ten bewertung (wenns so weiter geht bald^^)


----------



## Wray (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

der spruch könnte von unserem chef sein ..
motto : Es ist alles nichts, ausser wir tun es! <-- ^^

naja 9/10 weil ich beim der präsentation fast eingepennt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dunkler raum 300 leute .. und der hellraumprojektor ist auch so halb dunkel ..)


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

9.9999999/10 ^^


----------



## Wray (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

10/10 +5 ala bonus = 15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Sedraku (27. August 2008)

Hm ich komm nicht drauf.....

...

For Pony *hust*

...

...
7/10


----------



## Kaaper (28. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

Eiskaltes Händchen der Spruch gefällt mir irgentwie ^^
9/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Kaaper (28. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Nett...9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

veteran .. hmm sagt mir nicht viel .. 7/10 .. irgendwie kein zusammenhang


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. August 2008)

10/10 weils stimmt und weil ichs gut finde dass du der evolution nen schnitt in die rechnung gemacht hast.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

kapier immer noch nid für was das himmelsdrache stehen soll .. 9/10 weil ich drachen mag .. aber 1 minus weil ich keine ahnung hab was das zu bedeuten hat^^


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Das ist aus der Animeserie "X", Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 9/10


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

@ala .. fand altes besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

jo im neuen verdeckt ein halber kopf einen halben kopf von dir^^

und für mInas 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

hmm x .. mag mich nid dran erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da ich nun weis das es ne bedeutung hat 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*bäm firedragon* *feuerspuck* *leute ankuk die brennend rumrennen* .. hach da werden träume war xD


----------



## Raqill (29. August 2008)

Epix D: 4/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

Naja versteh ich nicht ganz :/ torzdem 7/10


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (29. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (29. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> ich mag keine kalte händchen :<


----------



## Kaaper (31. August 2008)

9/10

mögen anscheinend viele nicht ^^


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

9/10

Ich wusste bis eben nichtmal, dass es sich dabei um nen Titel handelt.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

1/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

sich selbst bewerten is lustig o0

ps:

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

einbildung ist auch eine bildung
5/10


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2008)

bibber 8/10


----------



## Zachrid (1. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Thraslon (1. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## shartas (2. September 2008)

0/10

wie gesagt melih hasst eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

Tod den Eiern!!

-99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Kaaper (2. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Solima (2. September 2008)

4/10

kalte hände sind nicht schön.


----------



## Kaaper (2. September 2008)

8/10

beisst du nur oder kratzt du auch? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

ich kratze und schredder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bäm

ehm 9/10 bei ner frau sind kalte hände irgendwie cool ..


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

Hier könnte eure bewertung stehen!



ps:

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Retow (3. September 2008)

9/10 *frier*
mfg
mike


----------



## Majani (3. September 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

^^ 7/10


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2/10


----------



## Strongy (3. September 2008)

8/10... irgentwie ist mir jetzt kalt *brrrr*


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

6/10

kälte ist meine spezialität, ob nu seelische oder körperliche ist egal ^^


----------



## Ötzalan (3. September 2008)

9/10

Mochte Adams Family schon immer =)


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2008)

schlotter 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

7/10

<--- keine kalte händchen mag ...


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

8/10

ja ich weiß ^^


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

hier haste en wärmekissen =)   9/10


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

8/10

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (3. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> danke
> 
> ...



Was hat der Name mit kälte zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Kaaper (3. September 2008)

8/10

der name hat rein garnix mit kälte zu tun ^^

kommt aus dem Ägyptischen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

> 8/10



Hugh?
"Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied" ist doch son Standarddings, oder? x)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (4. September 2008)

7/10

muss man das iwie verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

*das Bein reinschwing*
Eiskalte Hände mag ich nicht 7/10 :x


----------



## Kaaper (4. September 2008)

7/10

jaja so langsam weiß ichs ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

9/10



> muss man das iwie verstehen? happy.gif



Bilde dich weiter!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Armee_Fraktion

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spassguerilla


----------



## Kaaper (4. September 2008)

8/10

mit RAF konnt ich was anfangen aber die Spassguerilla sagte mir nix

und die schreibfehler werden dann ja wohl auch nur so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

9.9/10 weil so ein blöder mage mich gekillt hat -.- /cry nur weil mein twink 0 abhärtung hat


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

0/10


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

pff..kunst banause


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

10/10 
hab gesagt beim 10ten mal bekommst du 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

10/10

thx aber was es jetzt schon das 10 mal? ^^

was machst du beim 20 mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

9+++/10


weil ich bei dem Titel en retro Flash bekam^^(Eiskaltes Händchen aus Adamy Family)^^ udn weil mei frau a Frostmage is^^


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

10/10

für den kleinen Sohnemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (5. September 2008)

hmm? 5-10!


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

jo die 2 mag ich auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

10/10 beim 20ten gibts 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bist am max .. nun kanns nur noch runter gehen


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

10/10

dann gehts ab 20 ja wieder aufwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

exakt
nummer 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (5. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (5. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Mehades76 (5. September 2008)

9/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

1/10


weil du horden spieler bist ^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

ich hoffe des wir is absichtlich so geschrieben?^^ 7/10


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

yeeeeeeeah 10+++/10

aber auch nur weil es wahr ist^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

100000000000000000³/10

das muss ich nicht erklären


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

dein ava udn dein titel passen zusammen....^^

8/10


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

9/10

denke mal des is die antwort auf den Titel von Rexo^^

gut gemacht^^


----------



## Kaaper (6. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (6. September 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Geiles Ava^^


back to topic:

10/10

Genialer Spruch.....gefällt mir^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Der der sein sohn liebt,i-wie kp was ich dafür geben soll,ich mag kinder!Doch i-wie als titel kp stell ich mir was andres vor naja wurscht 8/10^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

5/10

Naja dein Titel is ja auch net grad das wahre vom Himmel^^

Einfach den Titel eines Filmes zu nehmen is ja auch net grad kreativ^^

aus diesem grund nur ne 5^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Naja dein Titel is ja auch net grad das wahre vom Himmel^^
> 
> ...


jo ist wurscht^^eigentlich müsste ich den titel langsam wechseln passt net zum ava,war titel zu meinem alten ava


----------



## Thraslon (6. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Aresetyr (6. September 2008)

8/10

Avatar und Titel passen gut zusammen, werd ich mal meinem Chefe berichten, wenn ich denn einen hab *fg*


----------



## Kaaper (6. September 2008)

10/10

wie wir alle halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Kaaper (6. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9+++/10
> 
> 
> weil ich bei dem Titel en retro Flash bekam^^(Eiskaltes Händchen aus Addams Family)^^ und weil meine frau a Frostmage is^^




s.o.^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Menschenherz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

100000000000/10für den kleinen süßen schnuckeligen^^


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

10/10^^

edit:meno mein neuer geht nicht ganz hin-.-


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

6 fürs tittel und 2 füra ala bonus

8/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. September 2008)

10/10 :O


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. September 2008)

10/10
Oô
Erzähls keinem, ja?


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

2/10


Standard Titel^^


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

0/10

standard titel ...


----------



## Perturabo (8. September 2008)

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2008)

langsam reicht es aber

wie alt bis du uberhaupt?? 5?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

Du Spamschlampe! x)


----------



## Melih (8. September 2008)

Wir wissen es und nu spiel weiter mit deinen WAR aktion figuren .....


@vorposter

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Randy Orton (8. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

hmm was hat das mitm mungo zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm kp 7/10 weil mungo ne gute verzauberung ist und ich buffed mag ;P


----------



## Kaaper (8. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

10++/10



weil es stimmt^^



----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Der Junge Siegfried
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Osse (9. September 2008)

finde eltern gut, die ihre kinder lieben. 

10/10 dafür.


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> finde eltern gut, die ihre kinder lieben.
> 
> 10/10 dafür.


10/ 10 weill ich hat gut drauf bin ^^


----------



## Kaaper (9. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cybergamer (9. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (9. September 2008)

1/10

weil sie einfach nervig sind ...


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

10/10 -.-.- ich glaub das ist die apokalypse .. immer wenn ich will bist du davor ..


----------



## Kaaper (9. September 2008)

10/10

da musst du halt schneller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (10. September 2008)

Warum Eiskalt xD? Naja 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Frostmage? ^^

8/10


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

10/10 !!!^^


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

kennst du scrubs?


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> kennst du scrubs?



kennne ist zu viel gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab und an am we guck ich das mal wenn mir langweilig ist also ehr selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

gefällt mir und erinnert mich an meine kindheit ^^
10/10


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gefällt mir und erinnert mich an meine kindheit ^^
> 10/10



freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

so habs wieder geändert finde es so besser ^^ suche nur ein anderes chopper bild


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

9/10

hm mach dir doch selber eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9+++/10
> 
> 
> weil ich bei dem Titel en retro Flash bekam^^(Eiskaltes Händchen aus Adamy Family)^^ udn weil mei frau a Frostmage is^^



Siehe Qoute^^


----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Folk you
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

och wie schön^^ 10/10
Gute Eltern FTW!


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Katzen sind toll!


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

10/10 =)


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Naja das Dönertier irritiert mich 8/10^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

..sonst beißt es dich...

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

du bist anders als alle die ich kenne .. irgendwie komisch
hmm 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist anders als alle die ich kenne .. irgendwie komisch
> hmm 8/10



Dann kennst du die falschen Leute^^
Naja bin zwar kein wow zocker mehr aber 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

*anfass*
hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist anders als alle die ich kenne .. irgendwie komisch
> hmm 8/10



Dann kansnt du "fast" nur irgendwelche machos die mit ihren "dick" denken


@vorposter

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dann kansnt du "fast" nur irgendwelche machos die mit ihren "dick" denken
> 
> 
> @vorposter
> ...




ahja .. kommt eine schöne frau dir entgegen. .. hmm dann laufst du einfach so weiter und kukst sie nicht an? okay^^

9/10 hatte heute morgen auch kalte hände .. is nid so angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

10/10 ich hab im mom Kalte Hände ^^

zum Thema mit dem dick denken

gibts aber auch kleine Unterschiede

1 mal die "Boah Geiles Stück" Fraktion, die alles, was nicht bei 3 auf dem baum ist, flachlegen wollen

und die die zwar ner schönen frau hinterher gucken aber wo nicht gleich das Blut aus dem Kopf in ein anderes Körperteil gepumpt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

hmm ich zähl zu 2terem aber man denkt nunmal oft eher so^^
und kommt mir nicht die inneren werte zählen .. ja aber nur wenn die äusseren auch passen

immer noch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und kommt mir nicht die inneren werte zählen .. ja aber nur wenn die äusseren auch passen



kam bei mir aber auch oft genug vor, das ich mir gedacht hab "ne ist nicht mein Typ" dann hat man sich bissel unterhalten, zusammen was gemacht und siehe da, es ist doch was draus geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

kaaper so meine ich es nicht ;P
typ und überhaupt gar nicht ist ein unterschied..

naja 9/10 ich bleib dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

hm ok kommt aber aber auch immer auf die personen an ^^

10/10


----------



## Dindresto (16. September 2008)

rofl, eiskaltes händchen, so fühlen sich meine im moment an xD

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (16. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uhää kalte Hände ;-) 6/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

da schauderts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

dein lieblings thread wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dein lieblings thread wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

btw deine sig is vieeeel zu gross aber geht ja um titel 9/10
e: meint ah doch nid ^^ nur weil mein fenster is klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab buffed fenster nie fullscreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

ähm sig zu groß?

allein dein bild ist höher als meine gesamte sig ^^

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

bei mir nid ^^

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

nur von meinen Bildern ausgehend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die zwei sätze oben und unten nicht mitgerechnet 

aber egal bis jetzt hat sich keiner beschwert also bleibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Glun (21. September 2008)

rofl :> 10/10


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

sogar überlegt?

Screen!

7/10

blöder dazwischenposter ....


6/10


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2008)

unglaubwürdig   8/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

auf sowas kann man auch ruhig stolz sein... o0 10/10 ^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

w00t warum nich??????????

8/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

weil mir das nur schwierigkeiten gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

womit willste sonst denken? mim hirn? pah langweilig. 


btw 7/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

tja is halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## xTaR (21. September 2008)

But I do so ;D

10/10 ^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

merkt man an der signatur das du das tust .....^^


ps:

4/10


----------



## Kaaper (21. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

von kalten händen bekomm ich bauchschmerzen und von bauchschmerzen bekomm ich dünnschiss und ich mag kein dünnschisss

4/10


----------



## TheWolfSeba (21. September 2008)

10/10 könnt ich ja auch mal machen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

5/10... mag den spruch nicht... ausserdem siehts hier aus wie sau, also putz mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (21. September 2008)

4/10 :X


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

eiskaltes händchen bin ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

könnte stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> könnte stimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
bekomme ich oft genug von freunden gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 weil es mich an meine schulzeit irgentwie erinnert (vor allem in reli [würg])  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

9/10

Eiskaltes Händchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

stehe vielleicht gerade auf dem schlauch aber was soll nwa heissen?
0/10 weil keine ahnung


----------



## Amarillo (22. September 2008)

2,65 / 10!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. September 2008)

4/10

Kann mit War nix anfangen


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

6/10

Pinky ist besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

5/10, sagt mir nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

10/10 klingt optimistisch^^

btw weiss wer wie man den text verändert?^^ habs ma entdeckt aba finde es im mom gerade net...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> 5/10, sagt mir nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5/10
mach mal in deiner sig. das "ich hab bitte gesagt weg, dann klickt auch vielleicht einer drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

8/10

ich denk mal es ist egal was ich hinschreibe, entweder leute klicken wie ich automatisch, oder gar nicht ^^ 
aber wenn du klickst, mach ichs weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

9/10

was ist das eigtl. für eine seuche mit den sig pets hier?


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

finds immernoch toll 9/10


//kA, ich fands anfangs auch affig, aber jetzt wo ich eins habe, will ich auch das was rauskommt > also ab in die sig ^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

10/10

meins hat bald die hälfte geschafft^^


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10

standart titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> //kA, ich fands anfangs auch affig, aber jetzt wo ich eins habe, will ich auch das was rauskommt > also ab in die sig ^^



hm naja ich sag ja eine seuche bald hat jeder so ein ding in der sig ^^

@Topic

9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> hm naja ich sag ja eine seuche bald hat jeder so ein ding in der sig ^^



tja dann müssen wohl noch die leute die hier kein tamagotchi pet haben die seuche bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja dann müssen wohl noch die leute die hier kein tamagotchi pet haben die seuche bekämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



reicht es sie einfach nicht zu füttern?

dann müssten sie doch verhungern und aussterben ^^

9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> reicht es sie einfach nicht zu füttern?
> 
> dann müssten sie doch verhungern und aussterben ^^
> 
> 9/10



reicht nicht wir müssen sie vernichten und *hust* verbrennen!


7/10


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> reicht nicht wir müssen sie vernichten und *hust* verbrennen!



kleiner schritt dazu siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> kleiner schritt dazu siehe sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwie bekomm ich immer dich^^ 10/10


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomm ich immer dich^^ 10/10


das prob haben hier andere auch noch ^^

9/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Was du nicht sagst, und mit jedemmal geb ich dir einen punkt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

stimmt ich hab keine ahnung mehr was ich eben gesagt hab aber du bekommst von mir 9/10. begründung hatte ich eben genannt. meinte das eiskalte händchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HIER KOMMT DIE SEUCHE UND INVIZIERT EUCH ALLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

10/10, auch wenn du gar nicht bekloppt bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst, und mit jedemmal geb ich dir einen punkt mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frag mal Minastirit, der ist schon soweit beim 20 mal gibt er mir erstmal 0/10 damit er wieder bis zur 10/10 hochbewerten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> 10/10, auch wenn du gar nicht bekloppt bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch bekloppt bin ich wirklich bekomme ich oft von freunden gesagt und ich mein wenn man auf die idee kommt mit so nem plattenwagen aus einem baugeschäft surfen oder skadeboard zu spielen muss es irgentwo stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10 :/


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10 :/


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

zitter 9/10
*EditMerktErstUm7:55Morgen,DassSichMelihVor-GedrängeltHattUndSagt9/10*


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> zitter 9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10


katzööööö!!!!


----------



## Ravenkiss (22. September 2008)

7/10 klinkt wie Merlin^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

10/10, erinnert mich an eines meiner lieblingslieder ^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

7/10
hoppala da hat wer zwischen reingepostet der krieg n punkt mehr XD 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

100%tig signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2008)

für die epix 9/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

8/10

katzööööö!


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (23. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Eiskaltes Händchen hmm
Im winter gibts handschuhe ^^
ne scherz ich weiss nicht wie ich das Verstehen soll, aber ich weiss das du in Jedem "Bewerte blahblah" drin bist
also ich würd mal sagen 7/10 weil 7 meine glückszahl ist


----------



## Huntermoon (24. September 2008)

? 5/10 (kappiers nicht [A natural 20, you can fall down now= Eine Natürliche 20, du kannst jetzt runterfallen])


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

zu hoch ...
naja goethe 4 punkte
3mal eier = 3*6 = 18 minuspunkte
also ... 
-16/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Minas mein Freund du bist im falschen FRED^^

dein Titel gibt immer noch 10++/10


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

8/10 halt


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Lalabaer schrieb:


> Eiskaltes Händchen hmm
> Im winter gibts handschuhe ^^
> ne scherz ich weiss nicht wie ich das Verstehen soll, aber ich weiss das du in Jedem "Bewerte blahblah" drin bist
> also ich würd mal sagen 7/10 weil 7 meine glückszahl ist



hm naja Frostmage halt ^^

6/10


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

war auch mal frosti 0/0/61 mit schattenzwirn   jetzt bin ich Feuer mit 17/44/0  ich weiß so skilt eigentlich niemand^^

einfach mal Alexís auf shattrath suchen ;D

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> war auch mal frosti 0/0/61 mit schattenzwirn   jetzt bin ich Feuer mit 17/44/0  ich weiß so skilt eigentlich niemand^^



hm stimmt da fehlen sehr wichtige sachen ^^ (EP & EA)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2008)

Du "coole" Sau

1/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Tahult (25. September 2008)

Brrrr! Kühl. 
Aber passend zum Wetter.

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

mh fleischwurst :> 10/10


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

Weg mit den Ökos^^ 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

mag keine kalten hände, aber icemages :>
8/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

sind eh zu teuer weg damit ^^

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mag keine kalten hände, aber icemages :>
> 8/10


^^


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

meinung siehe Oben ^^

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (26. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (26. September 2008)

ich mag keine katzen

1/10


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (26. September 2008)

Immer du^^
10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

schmecken seelen überhaupt? :>
7/10


----------



## Kangrim (26. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schmecken seelen überhaupt? :>
> 7/10



Sie schmecken eigentlich nach nichts, machen im Hals aber so ein schönes kribbeln. (Das wurde so im Anime beschrieben.^^)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. September 2008)

hm muss man mal probieren ^^

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. September 2008)

schon wieder du :>

aber da mir nen icemage in av heut den arsch gerettet hat 9/10 :>


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm (710


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Nein es werden die Flöhe sein
4/10


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Versteh den "Spruch" nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein Spruch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


USA
USA
USA 
hahaha xD
7/10


----------



## Rashnuk (5. Oktober 2008)

öh 6/10 kapier den iwie nicht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

wieso soll ich die polizei rufen? sollen die ihn nochma erschießen?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Juhuuu gegen die Ökofritzen 10/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

schon wieder du *g* :> 9/10     kauf dir ma n paar wollhandschuhe xD


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen bio 5/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

mir kommt da was essbares in den sinn  xD 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

denn spruch mochte ich schon immer 

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

ach die eiskalte hand wieder naja je neher man nach northend kommt desto besser wird er rein logiscch technisch theoretisch dingens weise teil da
8/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zachrid (5. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

Achso, ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Mit gotteschild oder?

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

mh naja... 7/10 ^^

och melih <.< nicht dazwischenposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, wenigstens weiss ichs jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

WIso machst du nur sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> WIso machst du nur sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil ich halbzwangsweise immer mit zeug aus solchen läden konfrontiert werde <.<


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

/

Juhuu weg mit dem Dreck...blöde Ökos^^


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

ach was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn schon müsste es deM Animegrossmeister heissten, was er aber nicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Klar er ist der Animegroßmeister <.<^^


ps: er kennt mehr animes bzw hat mehr animes gesehen als du sehen wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> ps: er kennt mehr animes bzw hat mehr animes gesehen als du sehen wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher willst du das wissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

WIe?was? du??
öhm.. wat? o0 8/10


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist eine tatsache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

klar ..
du bist der mit den meisten gesehenen ... klaaaAAAAAAaaaar
naja 7/10 denkst du halt nicht damit


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Bestimmt hats du nur 12 animes oder so gesehen <.<^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

31 animes durchgesehen ..
ca 70 hentais <-- ok zählen nid mir wayne


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir waren es glaub ungefähr zwischen 40 und 45

und ich hab glaub noch nie ein richtigen Hentai angeschaut o_0


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

tjo dann hab ich mehr als du wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja hab viele animes angekukt und danach abgebrochen ..
u.a. naruto u.s.w
weil sie einfach fad wurden .. wenn ich alle da zu zählen würd sinds auch an die 40-50 aber ich nenn mich darum nicht grossmeister .. auch wenn mein nachname meister ist *G* von dem her .. grossmeister sind welche mit 400animes oder welche die selber gute gezeichnet haben (dbz zeichner) ..

7/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

hehe   dan hab ich euch beide übertroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf nur einer meiner Festplatten sind ja mehr als 40 Animes, dazu kommen noch die ganzen DVDs und von den Mangas will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

400 animes`?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Reicht da überhaupt ein Lebenspanne aus um so viele animes anzuschauen`o_0


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab schon animes gesehen da wusste ich nichmal was das is... Wiki, Heidi und Biene Maia FTW xD

PS. Es is und bleibt original japanisch YURI (2 Frauen =/= lesebenporno)... in Japan gibt es keine Unterteiluing von YURI, *shojo ai* ist nur ein Begriff der im Westen benutzt wird!


BTT: Glaub dir den Spruch net! deshalb ne glatte 0

oder bist ne Frau? xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

was wiki heidi und co sind uach animes? .. ok dann hab ich auch mehr als 50 Oo
ne es ist keine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

kukste : http://my.buffed.de/user/260672

find tdm schon ne schlechte inni weil nie das dropt was ich will xD
da ist mdt sicher nicht besser 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Scheinen irgendwelche 0815 Lyrics zu sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjHSu4wNTyw

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

zu viel gekifft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Das Händchen wieder :>
7/10


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

Bekomm ich auch einen Keks?
8/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Bekomm ich auch einen Keks?
> 8/10


Da muss ich erstmal wieder backen :>
7/10

Kaaper du bist dazwischen gerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Mondryx 9/10


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2008)

9/10 wenn cih n keks bekomme machn ich 10/10 draus^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

lol

8/10


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

Black Muffin...was war buffed.de nur mit ihm...immer was los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

Bäh...Qonix pfui...einfach schneller posten als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@you: auch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

9/10
hab deine sig irgendwie vermisst *G* (ja ich weis geht um titel und der hat 9<--)
sig wär 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Hm, versteh ich igwie net ... und die anlehnung an 50 cent is mies ^^

4/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

hm.. Werden die mit der Zeit nid schwer? Oo

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

3/10 
:\

find die sig viel besser^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

kiff ma weniger junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
@epic fail guy .. nein das hat nix mit möchtegern profi rapper wie 50 cent zu tun. Geht lediglich um nen wow satz meines netten gildenmeisters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat er in jedem thead gepostet wenn einer zu schlechtes eq hatte bei der bewerbung *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

in dem zusammehang 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

Will einen Keks haben :/ 

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

9/10 :>

so kalt wies draußen ist muss man kein icemage sein, um die zu bekommen.


----------



## Kaaper (8. Oktober 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> zu viel gekifft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

so ich mach ma weidda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Kekse!
10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

ich hab zuerst gelesen: isst scherzkekse aus übrezeugung o_O

aber so gibts ne 9/10^^


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

kannste mir sagen was du rauchst oder nimmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will das zeug auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab zuerst gelesen: isst scherzkekse aus übrezeugung o_O
> 
> aber so gibts ne 9/10^^


Das hatte ich auch mal als Idee :>
Was hätte es dann gegeben? Schelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kekse nochmal 10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal als Idee :>
> Was hätte es dann gegeben? Schelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nö, 10/10 ^^


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

I'm so high... 10/10 

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2008)

hm ma ne neutrale 5/10

is der anime sehenswert?

binn imer so träge mit neuen serien xD


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@thegui


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

ha gar nid gwüsst, dass miär en Keks-Nation sind ;P

8/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Möööp 2 !
Da es hier wohl nicht weitergeht, springe ich hier mal wieder ein und gebe dir ein erneutes 10/10!

Tante Edith meint, es hatten wohl 2 Dumme, gleichzeitig, den selben Gedanken!

Für dich Hell 6/10


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10

O.o


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

5/10

ah wtf 500ster :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, habt ihr Angst vor ihm? Er tut euch schon nix :>

6/10


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

neutrale 5/10 ... sind doch alle labertaschen sonst wärn wa nich hier im board unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10 was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Bioläden Sprengen ftw 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Jehaa Katzen ! <3


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Vampir-Graf 9/10


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

well... i don't like cats... sry... 1/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

passt zum namen und titel
8/10


----------



## Codreanu (13. Oktober 2008)

*überleg*

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

handmodel? Oo
Was ist das? Du hast ein Handy in der hand und sie machen foto und editieren rest vom körper weg oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja klingt irgendwie lustig 8/10
edit meint: hatte recht XD http://www.hand-model.de/ <-- für alle dies auch wunder nimmt was das ist.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Infernallord (17. Oktober 2008)

hm.... keks ^.^
9/10


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Bildungssystem in Deutschland = Müll 
Von daher 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alion (17. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt aus einem Bud spencer und Terrance Hill Film

Hier kommt man nur rein wenn man Mitglied ist.
Wir sind mit Gied, sonst hätten wir eine hohe Stimme.

7/10


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2008)

Draenei-Fetisch? Dumm, dass ich normal Horde spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

ja bist du ...leider

7/10

ps:

@Alion

Dein tittel erinnert mich irgendwie an die seite "Darknest"


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 10/10. Wo er Recht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat er Recht, 10/10 ;-)


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

5/10 :>


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Titel ist Programm,oder wie?:>


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

kolege bekommt 10/10 windows saynoroth ftw!


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Weil i grad eure kranke story im NS mitgekriegt habe^^...funny^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Weil i grad eure kranke story im NS mitgekriegt habe^^...funny^^


hey wir haben bill gates gepwnd ich musste tanken und der andere stand bloss daneben -.-

wengistens hat er die windoof rechte gedroppt und wir haben ein neues programm gemacht^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Dunkler Imperator? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

haha schenkelklopfer ... naja so witzig isses auch nid :/
ehm 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10 gefällt mir^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

mit noch einem (s) in Klammern wärs besser^^ ("Is(s)t Scherzkeks aus Überzeugung")
7.5/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal bisschen anders nu

10/10 weiterhin für dich


----------



## Kurta (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll *PORNO* der Text , hammerhart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das lässt mich anfangen zu tanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

"Mitglied" 0.5/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Katzen sind so süss.

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

ja du! 8/10


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

9/10 erfreut dich kennen zu lernen^^


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

9.999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Alanium (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

9/10 langsam krieg cih paranoia Oo


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (22. Oktober 2008)

10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

braucht man immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Thraslon (23. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ja du! 8/10


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich find das 10/10^^


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

Super

3/10


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL 

9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

10/10 lalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (24. Oktober 2008)

*weiß* den zusammenhang* 9/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Nicht lustig
1/10


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

3/10


Wenn man es nicht kennt, ist es klar das man es nicht lustig findet.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

immernoch 1/10

aber warum findest du mein prostituierten stiefel nicht gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

chopis armee wurde zerschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und lass die prostituierten in ruhe die machen auch nur ihren job ... und die tun mir leid .. bäh 
*an freundin kuscheln will aber leider auf arbeithocken tut*

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

ok hab mal was neues^^

Aber ich mochte den Film nicht,dadurch spricht mich der Spruch auch net so an
4/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

was für ein film Oo?
hat nur was mit zocken zu tun^^ oder du weist mehr als ich xD *G*

hf beim abstauben .. btw mein pc is dreckig tust du den auch abstauben =) 8/10 gefällt mir besser^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Film von 50cent "Get rich or die trying"


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

ich schau doch kein hip hop film tse ...
und wenn dann 8 mile .. aber sicherlich nix von 50cent ..

naja hf beim abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bildschirm ist immer noch dreckig 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Dein Spruch stammt aber von dem Drecksfilm
das rich wurde halt nur in epix verändert


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm 5/10 is aus gelutscht^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Nachläufer+Unmöglich

4/10


----------



## k-rule (24. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Dafür gibts dreckige 0 Punkte


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

aaaahhjaaa

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2008)

@bladdragon Anstrebender B1ubb Nachfolger! <-- HAHAHAHA packst du nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jokker bekommt nun 9/10 weil ich denke er ist die putzfrau die bei uns in der arbeit alles putzt nun xD


----------



## Rúmalion (25. Oktober 2008)

7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

1/10

dies is aber nur ein mitleidspunkt^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Tante Edith meint 700!


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Joar! xD
9/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag keine kalten Hände
4/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

*verzeifelt versucht sich an jemanden anderen vor sich zu erinnern*
-.- 9/10 aber langsam gibts ja keine frostmages mehr nur noch die omg speced arcane pew pew conterspell bevor ich was mache -.-...


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *verzeifelt versucht sich an jemanden anderen vor sich zu erinnern*
> -.- 9/10 aber langsam gibts ja keine frostmages mehr nur noch die omg speced arcane pew pew conterspell bevor ich was mache -.-...



ich bin ein bäm bäm fire mage der in carft und anfangsmarken zeug t6 eulen und tanks die aggro klaut bäm instant pyro crit crit wieder instant und so weiter xD
da hagelts manchmal pro sekunde  10k dmg wegend en procs und dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenne nur glückskekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Katzen mag...

10/10


----------



## Tassy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hat nen bisschen was böses an sich =)

10/10


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese Epic Gierer! 5/10

Und dann noch in Roxx0r Schrift die ich hasse...


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

hrhr
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

löl

8/10

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Inwiefern "Eisenkreuzkrieger"?
5/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Inwiefern "Eisenkreuzkrieger"?
> 5/10


Ein Song von Eisregen^^ Hat nix mit dem zu tun, was wahrscheinlich viele denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

klingt lustig hmm 9/10^^


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

hm.. eine Zynisch ausgedrückte Form der «Equip = All-Haltung» in WoW, in Zusammenhang mit einem 50 Cent Album gebracht, wobei die Weltanschauung der Hip Hopper dadurch in Frage gestellt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja: 10/10^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Immernoch 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> hm.. eine Zynisch ausgedrückte Form der «Equip = All-Haltung» in WoW, in Zusammenhang mit einem 50 Cent Album gebracht, wobei die Weltanschauung der Hip Hopper dadurch in Frage gestellt wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so in etwa kann mans ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skill > Fun > Eq aber die leute unter 1500 rating kapieren das eh nie :/
das mit 50 cent naja .. der spruch gefällt mir .. nur der typ nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

loool 10/10

ot:
LOOOOOOOL deine sig ist zu geil


----------



## Melih (1. November 2008)

Ich hätt ein guten Vorschlag für den Titel:

Mir-fällte-kein-Titel-ein-und-deswegen-musste-ich-im-buffed.de-Forum-nach-einem-Titel-fragen

5/10


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2008)

AH Lügner !!! egal xD aus syphatie 7/10

(oder is das ironie?)


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

Nunja, man merkt, dass du anscheinend WoW spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10, weil originell.


----------



## Melih (1. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> (oder is das ironie?)



ne wiso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposter

6/10

aber nur ein prototyp!


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

haha, auch wenn ich einer bin, find ichs gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9 / 10 

10 Punkte bekommt nur der, der es schafft mich mit seinem Titel zum Lachflash zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> haha, auch wenn ich einer bin, find ichs gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok jetzt kriegstn lachflash von meinem also 10/10 auf jedenfall für deinen!


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (1. November 2008)

Titelvorschlag: "Der mit der Zitatsignatur"
Da titel jedoch nicht vorhanden: 0/0 (ja, Null von Null!)


----------



## Manoroth (1. November 2008)

10/10 mag auch katzen


----------



## Jokkerino (1. November 2008)

es gibt mehrere

5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Männliche Putze... ^^
6/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

9/10 witzig


----------



## Mr.Igi (2. November 2008)

hat den keks schon gegessen
  bin aber zu blöd um den hintergrund zu chekcne 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. November 2008)

Er hatte doch im Titel, das er nen neuen Titel sucht und wen ihm jemand einen so guten vorschlägt, das er ihn nimmt, nen keks kriegt.

btt: sinnlos aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

mag katzen nicht 4/10


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Und? Hats geschmeckt? ......

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

verstehe es nicht 
1/10


----------



## Damiane (2. November 2008)

leckaaaa...kekse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> verstehe es nicht
> 1/10



Müsste jeder verstehen der etwas englisch kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@vorposter

kampfschlüpper? hm?

3/10


----------



## Damiane (2. November 2008)

naja, Kampfschlüpper ist auch mehr ein Runninggag in der Gilde :-)

4/10 für deine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (3. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. November 2008)

Das mit den *wer im Glashaus sitz..* dingern ist langweilig von daher 5/10


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

3/10

In was für einem Zusammenhang ansonsten laaaangweilig^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

hae?
1/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> In was für einem Zusammenhang ansonsten laaaangweilig^^




Du kennst wohl nicht das lied Alles neu von Peter fox? 
btw ich mag auch Keckse 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

wie gesagt nur gegen bares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 8/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (4. November 2008)

10/10 KEKSEEEEEEEE xD


----------



## Thraslon (4. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (7. November 2008)

5/10 alles klar...

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2008)

Gemütsberuhiger ?

hmmmm 5/10 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

ganz ganz pöse xD 10/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (7. November 2008)

7/10

Ninja looter was? :X


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2008)

wir alle sind kreaturen der nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

dich hat ich schon zu oft^^ also bewerte ich kreaturen der nacht, und sage das ich auch eine bin^^

7/10


----------



## Oonâgh (7. November 2008)

Mal was anderes.. 

7+1 Müdigkeitsbonus...
macht denne 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

ich bin auch vom dienst
8/10


----------



## Lucelia (8. November 2008)

epixleeecher oder wat? ;D

ne spass, 7/10, wider die abstauber!!11einseinsdrölf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (8. November 2008)

bäh klinge des lichts! ally! pöse. 3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Öhhhhh....5/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

ohhhhhmmm
6/10


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

hast du was gegen hexer?^^4/10


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2008)

Eigentlich schon, obwohl ich ca. 2 Jahre lang einen gespielt habe^^
6/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

geil 9/10^^


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

pfff


5/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Sinizae (9. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

was haben es alle nur mit diesen dummen cookies >.<

4/10


----------



## softcake_orange (9. November 2008)

... oder diesen komischen Hentai Bildchen ...

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

titel nicht sig...
-100/10 ich mag keine alptraeume


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> ... oder diesen komischen Hentai Bildchen ...
> 
> 5/10



Das ist kein Hentai.

6/10


----------



## Thraslon (9. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## HGVermillion (9. November 2008)

6/10 

Ich hab den Spruch einfach schon zu oft gehört.


----------



## Gwynny (10. November 2008)

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Schwingt ein Haufen von Wahrheit mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi trottel *g*

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Da bin ich aber beruhigt

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
-1 weil du gruppenname sogar falsch schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

oh sh*it *änder änder*


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

10/10 geht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

jo ebenfalls 10/10^^ wie läufts mit der sig für den club?


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

9/10
Mir gefällt eure club sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (13. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

10/10 XD


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Bin auch ein Sockenforscher^^ 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## *Vanessa* (18. November 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 8/10



wie geil xD 10/10


----------



## Bexor (18. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M

Geiler titel^^ 8/10


----------



## Kurta (18. November 2008)

-3/10

timmy!


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

stabdart und so ..
ava wär 10
sig wär naja .. fuck is cool rest mist

aber der titel ist standart = hmm 1/10 (der eine ist nur weil da nix schlechtes steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das 0 behalt ich auf)


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

war ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (19. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stoffl (19. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

10/10 Bester titel ever!


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

naja sagen wir 3/10


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

4/10


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. November 2008)

10/10

Meine ehemalige Leidenschaft


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2008)

7/10 Ja du.


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

i hate cookies

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

jaa spaaaaaass nichts mit serious
10/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

8/10  
Sowas braucht man hier auch manchmal ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. November 2008)

9/10 ich mag bombenleger^^


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

wayne?

4/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

9/10 



nicht so schlecht !


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

möpe? Hört sich cool an 9/10


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


9/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. November 2008)

Kannst du mir sagen was das heißen soll?

Hört sich trozdem irgendwie cool an^^

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (24. November 2008)

Na dann Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Hat mich zwar nicht ganz so beruhigt(ok das sollte wohl auch nicht der Titel alleine machen), aber trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

Hm 6/10 weil Ordnungsklasse halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (25. November 2008)

interessanter ansatz...6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

wayne

1/10


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Why? 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

weil halt^^

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (26. November 2008)

Ich hatte Dich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem 10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Bolle0708 (26. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tahult (26. November 2008)

Auf Englisch wär's vielleicht witzig gewesen, aber so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

auch bei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?

5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

10/10 Joker halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

verstehe ich nicht aber du hast mich zum schmunzeln gebracht deswegen 8/10 für dich


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

10/10

KAmui^^

haah die serie is geil^^

i bin richtig froh das ich den Anime sender im digitalen tv hab^^(leider kann ich den net so oft gucken da ja mein sohnemann da is^^)



----------------
Now playing: Enya - Oiche Chiuin (Chorale)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rastas (26. November 2008)

Vaterliebe is was cooles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

Grüne brille rocks 9/10


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Ich versteh' den Bezug nicht.. 

5/10

Mag halt Anime nicht, wenn's damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Dextra17 (27. November 2008)

Hmmm (mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen) 4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. November 2008)

ähhh...genau

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. November 2008)

Ich glaube, ich habe Dich nun oft genug bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2008)

Und du willst unbedingt bewertet werden?
7/10


----------



## _Miche_ (28. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und du willst unbedingt bewertet werden?
> 7/10



5/10 - Weil ich Hexenjäger nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und du willst unbedingt bewertet werden?
> 7/10



Ohne Worte.... 

3/10 Ich mag auch keine Hexenjäger, hab nämlich ne Hexenmeisterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. November 2008)

*Beruhigt*

7/10


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

9/10^^


----------



## Jokkerino (29. November 2008)

wuhu^^

9/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (29. November 2008)

10/10 i am just serious; thats why


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

jaa need krempel 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

wayne

2/10


----------



## Leptic (30. November 2008)

9/10 mag joker ;=)


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

standard

1/10

mach dir was eigenes und komm dann wieder ^^


----------



## norgim (30. November 2008)

Wohooo 6/10...


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

4/10

Das kannste doch besser ^^


----------



## norgim (30. November 2008)

War net sehr kreativ.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10 !!! xD


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

6/10

is auch net besonders kreativ dein titel^^


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

süß...10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Haxxler (2. Dezember 2008)

Hm...ich weiss nich so richtig

5/10


----------



## Independent (2. Dezember 2008)

8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

9/10 gemein aber lustig

LG Gwynny

@edit
Das galt Haxxler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 9/10 gemein aber lustig
> 
> LG Gwynny
> 
> ...


6/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

Huch, hol ich den hier mal wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Dezember 2008)

löl 9/10^^

net schlecht der spruch^^


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Dezember 2008)

haha^^
9/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Carleena (10. Dezember 2008)

7/10 =)


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

1/10


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 1/10


8/10
lecker brote


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Carleena (11. Dezember 2008)

1/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Dezember 2008)

buuuuuhh

0/10


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

10/10

der is einfach genial^^


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

6/10 ?


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2008)

10/10

aber nur weils stimmt...


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

Passt nicht als Titel,aber wahr
7/13


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Hab den Thread gelesen und daher ganz stimmig 9/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

mag ich net menschen die denken sie sind kewl wenn sie durchgekannlt böse  oder irgende eigenschaft sind naja aber da ich weiß dass es bei dir net so ist kenn dich ja trotzdem ne 7/19 das geht doch besser^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mag ich net menschen die denken sie sind kewl wenn sie durchgekannlt böse  oder irgende eigenschaft sind naja aber da ich weiß dass es bei dir net so ist kenn dich ja trotzdem ne 7/19 das geht doch besser^^




<--- So besser?^^

Himmelsdrache erinnert mich leider immer an Yugioh aber da das einfach ein Nachteil von mir ist, das ich mein Gehirn damit beschädigt hab mach ich das jetzt mal von der neutralen seite.^^ Drachen sind cool...der Himmel auch ziemlich. 8/10 würde ich mal sagen. Na wenn das hier nicht grade ein eigenartiger Post ist xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

xD ne nicht blue eys white dragon^^ 10/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2008)

Das ist aber ein weiter Weg 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

Immernoch?

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

xD nein bitte nicht.^^
10/10


----------



## Falathrim (13. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Und meinen könnt ihr flamen soviel ihr wollt, ist eh nur eine Angabe für die Leute die meinen gebannten Hauptnick nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2008)

was issen dein gebannter hauptnick und warum wurd er gebannt?^^
fragen über fragen und eine 6/10 für deinen titel (wenn kein punkt dahinter ständ wärens 7/10^^)


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Steig zwar nicht ganz hinter den Witz dieses Titels außer das er von einer anscheinenden Abzocke handelt aber naja.^^
7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

wuhu

10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

ne lass ma =P
8/10


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

9/10 :>


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Man kann viel rein interpretieren. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

8/10 weils zu deinem ava passt der auch eigenartig aussieht^^


----------



## Lisutari (14. Dezember 2008)

-/10

Mir wird kein Avatar angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> -/10
> 
> Mir wird kein Avatar angezeigt
> 
> ...


das hier ist der titelthread^^


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

der is gut 

10/10


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Dezember 2008)

-/10

versteh ich nicht =(


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

10/10 

naja bei uns in der schule sagen wir immer MÖP wenn irgenwie langeweile aufkommt oder so ^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Mit erklärung ist es gut.^^ 8/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

9/10 weil es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 9/10 weil es stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


0/10, weil es nicht stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
awas 8/10^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüß gott!!

ne so hoch fahr ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






10/10


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

möp möp 7/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

ja genau so ist das auch immer bei uns 



MÖPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP





9/10


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

8/10 

Wie eine Möwe ussieht weis ich, jetz zeig mir nochmal wie eine Möpe aussieht ^^


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Wie eine Möwe ussieht weis ich, jetz zeig mir nochmal wie eine Möpe aussieht ^^




hmm das wirs schwer


8/10


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

x)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Joa 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (15. Dezember 2008)

Eigenartig...

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Auch sehr geil xD 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Auch sehr geil xD 10/10


8/10
Schlicht aber sagt viel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

hmm 4/10
Eine magische Muschel?


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Kinda strange ... 5/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Aratosao (16. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm 4/10
> Eine magische Muschel?


Wie kann man die denn nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Mund streck zunge raus LULULULULU!!!! ein hoch auf die magiche miesmuschel! 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Zu lang,aber geil
8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

mach lieber "Autoklauer" aber trotzdem 8/10^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

5/10.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Find ich toll 10/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2008)

? 5/10 ?

LG Gwynny


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

ooookkk..
3/10 sorry^^


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte dir nicht zunahe treten^^

10/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich stehe net auf schläge 9/10^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich stehe net auf schläge 9/10^^


Das "want a hit?" ist auf bong rauchen bzw. rauchen überhaupt bezogen.

Hit-einen zug nehmen


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das "want a hit?" ist auf bong rauchen bzw. rauchen überhaupt bezogen.
> 
> Hit-einen zug nehmen


Kann man aber auch anders interpretieren^^ bin net jemand der sowas benutzt^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

ich rauch nicht 2/10
aber wenn ich rauchen würde 8/10^^


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Teel (18. Dezember 2008)

Mag nen gut geschmiertes Brot haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thraslon (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

find den Spruch immer noch klasse 

10/10^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

9/10 diesmal Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

8/10 uupps^^ bewertung bleibt^^ hf und fall net wider runter^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 8/10 schaue kein formel 1 aba er sieht nett aus^^


Falscher Thread du dödel^^ -.- böser editer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

mhm
mhm
8/10 oder 9/10...
razyl bonus... 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Vg
8/10

zwischenposter-.-
6/10 obwohl ich damits nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

haha...fast hätte ich gelacht

1/10


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

10/10

Schlag mich, beiß mich, gib mir Tiernamen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Schlag mich, beiß mich, gib mir Tiernamen^^


*schlag* *beiß* ...ähhh Goldfisch...^^


10/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

spiel kein warhammer und will eig auch nicht aber..
5/10 weils dir selbst gefällt ;P


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Cheater! oder Lordi-fan??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfllas 8/10


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

Katzöööööönnnnn

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

schön für dich xD 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Dezember 2008)

hmmm 4/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

Gemütsberuhiger ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 - ist mal was anderes =)


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2008)

Weit entfernt von der Wahrheit aber trotzdem eine Warnung:
5/10

*g*


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weit entfernt von der Wahrheit aber trotzdem eine Warnung:
> 5/10



DAS ICH DAS NOCH DIESEA JAHR ERLEBEN DARF !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM himself bewertet mein Usertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---

hmmm wieviel Punkte soll ich dir jetzt geben ?
Hordling - 2 Punkte (da ich früher Horde gespielt hab - jetzt ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Community-Manager (5 Punkte - da ich ja bei dir "Wohnen darf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Foren-Diktator (5 Punkte (da wir uns immer so nett per PM unterhalten wegen meinen Warnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shit das ist echt geschleimt oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marena_ (23. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

mitglied... etwas... standard... 2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch^^ 7/10


----------



## Haxxler (26. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

8/10 Party is immer schee


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Dezember 2008)

gz 8/10^^ &#1641;(&#9679;&#814;&#814;&#771;•&#771&#1782;


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

Da ich katzen liebe, 10/10 =)


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

kann ich auch^^
Egal 6/10


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Super Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

3/10


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Muss man das verstehen?
2/10 o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Fall nicht! 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

1/10


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Dezember 2008)

aha??
1/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

nur ne frage wieso?

6/10


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

omfg reimt sich einself!!
aber sonst naja^^
6/10


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Nett 7/10 :>


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwas sagt mir,ich soll das blöd finden
4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

tja ich kanns dir halt nie richtig machen einfach weil du es nicht magst weils meins ist
9/10


----------



## Fr34z0r (28. Dezember 2008)

10/10

Ich find des Teil Super ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

2/10 Naja... alt und nervig...


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

1/10


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

8,5/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja ich kanns dir halt nie richtig machen einfach weil du es nicht magst weils meins ist


Du hast mich durchschaut,genauso isses.

Die First Lady <3
9/10,weil du zuerst mit Lurock getanzt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

ich bewerte jetzt mal nach dem *Wie find  ich den user und nicht den titel* prinzip
0/10
wenn ich den titel bewerte bleibts ne 9/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

4/10...


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

entweder du bist humorlos oder bewertest nach dem prinzip von chopi...
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> entweder du bist humorlos oder bewertest nach dem prinzip von chopi...
> 8/10


oder DU akzeptierst, dass es einige leute nunmal nicht lustig finden...

6/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> entweder du bist humorlos oder bewertest nach dem prinzip von chopi...
> 8/10


Wieso kannst du es nicht akzeptieren das ich das überhaupt nicht lustig finde? Das ist langweilig aus meiner Sicht...
für die Brille:
9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mir nix, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

früher dachte ich, das wäre n penis.... 
bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass wenn der übergang fließender iist, es n herz ist...
ich mag das zeichen trotzdem nicht.... 3/10


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem "Chopi"Prinzip 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht böse sein Chopi :>)
Sonst 8/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> entweder du bist humorlos oder bewertest nach dem prinzip von chopi...


Ich hab humor,ich lach z.b. immer wieder über folgenden Witz:
_2 Muffins sitzen im Ofen. Sagt der eine "Boah,ist das heiß hier drin. sagt der andere "WOAH,ein sprechender Muffin" _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja,ein herz,die Dinger errinern mich immer an die hdgdl chiqqquas
4/10


----------



## Thraslon (28. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

hmmm
8.5/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Aso,jetzt versteh ich den erst xD
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

meinst du das ernst Oo hoert sich irgendwie nach nem verstecktem witz an ^^

wie immer 9/10
sehr lustig, nur irgendwie fehlt da *etwas* (ka was)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

-.- grml zwischenposter
4/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> meinst du das ernst Oo hoert sich irgendwie nach nem verstecktem witz an ^^


Beachte auch den Smiley unten.
Naja,son bissl standart,5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Beachte auch den Smiley unten.
> Naja,son bissl standart,5/10


standard mit "d" du.... hunderasse? oÖ 8/10


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Ipod Kopfhörer>andere Kopfhöhrer
8/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> standard mit "d" du.... hunderasse? oÖ 8/10


tud mir Leit,passierd auch nie wieder.
Naja,schon wieder kein Titel,aber reicht trotzdem für eine 6/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ipod Kopfhörer>andere Kopfhöhrer
> 8/10


o.O die mitgelierferten Ipod Dinger sind schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für die Hunderasse


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

10/10, da jeder irgendwie auf dem Weg nach oben ist ( zumindestens irgendwann xD )


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

10/10 da Spaceballs ein geiler Film ist


----------



## Fr34z0r (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Ich mag das Zeichen.

Scheinst ne Liebenswerte Person zu sein. ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

*zustimm* 9/10


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Dezember 2008)

... find ich auch

9/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

9/10
pass auf dat du von oben net runter fällst^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Dezember 2008)

Familie ist schon was schönes...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Bier is immer gut ^^
Obwohl Fudd besser schmeckt xD

9/10


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

kein plan was spaceballs sind aber hört sich lustig an^^ 6/10


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

Spaceballs ist eine sehr lustige StarWars-Parodie. (eine der weniges Parodien die ich lustig finde).

7/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Das gleiche frag ich mich auch immer
9/10


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Thraslon (30. Dezember 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich will Beweise! Mit Käse und Schinken am besten.
9/10, zu lang aber überzeugt.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

stimmt immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

hä? Wer? du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Find dich ganz, ganz liep 
7/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

8/10 nice :>


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

7/10 :>


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen nurnoch 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2008)

ja^^
9/10


----------



## Schors (1. Januar 2009)

9/10
klingt wie simpsons^^
und lustig


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2009)

IKEA is immer cool ^^
außerdem erinnert mich des an die guten alten ( ganz alten ) Werner Comics ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2009)

10/10


Lord Helmchen rockt^^  aja noch wat: Durchkämmt die Wüste^^ Ich war deines Vaters Bruders Neffen Cousins früherer Zimmernachbar." - "Und zu was macht uns das?" - "Zu nichts ... und genau das mache ich jetzt mit dir^^


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

da wird einem doch warm ^^ 10/10


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

3/10
Mag keine Animes


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

4.6/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

der anime?
die anime?
das anime? ..

klingt irgendwie doof mit der ^^
aber erinnert mich so an joda aus starwars ..

sonst fehlt noch ein möge ...

najo 9/10 weil ich yoda joda ... den grünen kerl halt mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

hmm stimmt da fehlt das "möge" hrhr hab die ja gestern erst gemacht ö.ö und war noch was beschwipst *G* *ändern muss*


nun zu dir 7/10^^ weiß ja nicht obs wirklich nen clan ist oder so aber egal


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

mybuffed gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom design thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun hmm 8/10 .. fand das alte irgendwie lustiger ... *g*


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

wasn nu -.-"  *räusper*  *hust*und immer noch 7/10 *tongue*^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Liegts nur an mir oder ist da die Grammatik und/oder mind. ein Wort flöten gegangen?
3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Liegts nur an mir oder ist da die Grammatik und/oder mind. ein Wort flöten gegangen?
> 3/10


liegt nur an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, da ist echt n wort weg^^
für dich... hm 4/10


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

no comment *soda(yoda) style on*  6/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

8.9/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

ahja .. 4/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2009)

9/10

Preiset den Herrn des kreativen StilZ^^


----------



## Thraslon (2. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

3/10
total bescheuert meiner Meinung nach, und überhaupt nicht lustig


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Jaaaaaa 7/10 Aber lecker ist es net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa 7/10 Aber lecker ist es net...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Dosenfleisch :x

Auch mag ich Elementarmathematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Der Satz hat aber nichts mit Mathematik zu tun ^^ Ist Vulkanischen Ursprungs aus den Lehren Suraks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 6/10 es ist lustig aber ich mag keine lols 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Januar 2009)

unendlich gibts doch garnich :>

6/10


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Satz hat aber nichts mit Mathematik zu tun ^^ Ist Vulkanischen Ursprungs aus den Lehren Suraks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den Satz hat aber auch mal ein Mathematiker im 19. Jhd. geformt, weiß nur nicht mehr wie er hieß ^^

@Haxxler: 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/IDIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zwischenpost und versteck*


----------



## Schors (2. Januar 2009)

8/10
lustig


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Leider 0/10 keine ahnung was da steht aber ich will immernoch Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

nunja 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Auch 9/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

8/10
sry bin nicht so katzen freak^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

*aus den tiefen der zweiten seite hohl*
*wegen dem staub husten*
*eine bewertung von 8/10 geb*
*wieder verschwind*


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Gehören Nachtelfen zu Katzen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten, da ich nicht soooo der Katzen Fan bin, gibts trotzdem 6/10 
Muss ja nicht immer die 4 beinige Katze sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

net schlecht 9/10


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Ganz neutral 5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Ein WAR-Zocker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedem das seine und dir ne neutrale 5/10


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2009)

Mhh, bin net son Katzenfan aber da du scheinbar sehr überzeugt bist gibts 5/10+1.

6/10.


----------



## Katzensprung (5. Januar 2009)

Lustig!

9/10


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2009)

Family Guy gibt eig. schon 10/10, der Affe der Chris verfolgt eig. nochmal 10, aber mehr geht ja nicht.
10/10 xD


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Der Spruch is gut, also 9/10


----------



## Kangrim (5. Januar 2009)

Katzen sind in ordnung obwohl Hunde cooler sind 7/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

eigenartig find ich gut 

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

so pöse bist auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

nicht zu allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

10/10

manchmal bis du wirklich ein ganz ganz PÖSER User^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> manchmal bis du wirklich ein ganz ganz PÖSER User^^


Manchmal?^^
9.5/10 Dracun


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

hmmmm erst auf dem weg? =P

beeil dich ma anzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmmm erst auf dem weg? =P
> 
> beeil dich ma anzukommen
> 
> ...


Dauert noch, dauert noch Brille
9/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

9/10 Punkte


----------



## Hirsi325 (5. Januar 2009)

trve 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Illusion? 7/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (5. Januar 2009)

Deins scheint zweideutig zu sein deswegen 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Zweidutig? Ich dooch niicht *g*
wieder 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

find ich nicht sooo ultra 7/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Jop das bist du
10/10


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

7/10
nicht langsam schon im himmel angekommen?^^


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Lieber nicht.^^ 7/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lieber nicht.^^ 7/10


9/10 Ala


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

komm oben an du gammler und mach keine kaffeepause am bergrestaurant...

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

Find ich gut. Bleib bei deiner Musik!

(Das hab ich jedenfalls so interpretiert^^)


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kein bild sry... 5/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wat willste im titel thread mit nem bild?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn man ihn richtig.. ICH LASS MICH NICHT ABLENKEN!
..ausspricht ists sau lustig 10/10.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat willste im titel thread mit nem bild?


Nicht schon wieder falscher thread...


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Nunja Katzen ... 

Naja, hatte mal welche 6/10, Hunde sind mir deutlich lieber

Nur so am Rande:

Warum haben Katzen eigentlich 7 Leben und Super Mario nur 3?


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande:
> 
> Warum haben Katzen eigentlich 7 Leben und Super Mario nur 3?


Ganz einfach: Katzen Haben das Hyperlevel geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: 
Was beseutet das? 
Bis dahin ne neutrale 5/10


----------



## Rheagar (8. Januar 2009)

Katzen sind so cool!!! <3 <3  10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

NIEMALS................. 9/10


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Die Familie ist das wichtigste auf der Welt 11/10


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Zeloten sind cool 10/10


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Du bist wirklich sehr eigenartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Ich mag kein War daher
5/10


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Obama! 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

Kaaaaaaaaaatzen 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

1000000 mio/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

Ich mag Katzen^^ 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

mich holst nicht ein aber good luck wirst es brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Weg nach unten wäre mir sympathischer, deshalb nur 7/10 ^_^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Lüge,bist du net: -10
Stolz sein kann man darauf auch net: -5
ergo: -5/10

du bist net dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das weiß ich dementsprechend miese benotung^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

100000000000000000/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

?!
1/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Januar 2009)

Lol sieht toll aus^^
9/10


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab die 1 doch nur gegeben da ich deinen Titel ner verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

Das ist einfach ein fröhliches Männchen ^^

5/10 :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

doller smiley xD

8/10


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

9/10 - ich liebe diesen Film, aber es gibt ein paar noch bessere :>


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

10/10 - ich bin neidisch


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Hmmm
10/10 Lilly, passt super zum Ava :>


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

7,5/10

Edit: Ah nu versteh ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

buah capitan caps ist ploeht
8/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> buah capitan caps ist ploeht
> 8/10


3/10


----------



## Zonalar (11. Januar 2009)

5/10

Die Aussage ist gut. Aber wie du es hingekritzelt hast... echt erschreckend

Edit: 7/10 Ah jezz versteh ich was dort wirklich steht^^sry


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (12. Januar 2009)

8/10
Katzen sind geil!


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Gut so^^ 8/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Ich mag keine Katzen
2/10


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

Ich mag obama

10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Gut, Ciele sind gut...
8/10


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

ciele?^^

10/10 für den katzenfreund^^

*schwarze perser katze hat*


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ciele?^^


tipfehler^^ meinte ziele...

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> tipfehler^^ meinte ziele...
> 
> 8/10


Hunde sind besser.

3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Captn Capslock bekomt 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

dann schick mal den krempel xD 
8/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hammer Spruch =)


----------



## Gwynny (13. Januar 2009)

Naja 10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

mein gemüt is beruhigt ^^  8/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Spaceballs ?

3/10


----------



## Anduris (13. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Spaceballs ?
> 
> 3/10


ich glaube das sind die Teile die letztens in einer Galileo Sendung vor kamen...
8/10


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2009)

6/10

net so ganz berauschend aber immerhin ehrlich^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

das finde ich sehr lieb von dir was du geschrieben hast.
Jedoch kommt da nicht deine Frau / Freundin zu kurz ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Nick1414 (14. Januar 2009)

Absolut zutreffender Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheerio

P.S.: Ach und Spaceballs ist ne Star Wars Parodie...für jene, die das nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

naja 5/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

schon wieder hunti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ihr alle mit euren katzen =)

5/10 da ich leider nicht so der katzenfan bin ;(


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2009)

ich mag "Pöse Purschen"^^

8/10


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

jo is es xD 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Erital (15. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 5/10



... kann man statt dessen auch 1/2 , 0,5 oder jeder zweite sagen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja... 7/10


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

6/10 für den alten knacker^^


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2009)

6/10 

Katzen sind lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

7/10
(Wenn es WoW wäre, würdest du nur 3/10 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Ich mag kein WAR.
4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

9/10... mehr gibts da net zu sagen^^


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

enough naja
6/10


----------



## Haxxler (15. Januar 2009)

4/10

find ich doof :/


----------



## Kangrim (15. Januar 2009)

10/10 find ich Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Eigenartig ist IMMER gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

8/10, einfach Klassisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

dich würde ich manchmal brauchen 8/10


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

5/10

Weil ich einfach das Wort "Pöse" hasse. ^^


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Weil ich einfach das Wort "Pöse" hasse. ^^



Das ist aber PÖSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dich würde ich manchmal brauchen 8/10



Ich bin jeder Zeit für Dich da, um Dich zu beruhigen... *beruhig*
...und, hat es schon gewirkt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2009)

hm naja, brauch grad keinen, der mein gemüt beruhigt... 5/10


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Genial 

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

standart titel -> 0/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> standart titel -> 0/10


3/10. Hunde sind immernoch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

GUT!!! 9/10


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

7/10

hab selbst Katzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2009)

der film war einfach nur herrlich "ich werd dir mal ein paar Dinge erklären... KANNST DU MICH HÖREN???"

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Genial, 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> standart titel -> 0/10



Der Witz daran ist, das es eben nicht der Standart Titel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2T: 3/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Der Witz daran ist, das es eben nicht der Standart Titel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo ist bei "Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied" der Witz?

0/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wo ist bei "Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied" der Witz?
> 
> 0/10


frag ich mich auch

bttn 8/10


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Stoffl (17. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

naja, ähh, #%§$/§ -99/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

Hunde sind besser. Wie besagt, aber 3 / 10 ;D


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

hm
1/10 sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

Hehe,ich überleg mich ma was ordentliches ;D

deine ist aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

7/10
Weil die Zeichen echt toll aussehen^^


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

4/10

"Enough" ist jetzt nicht wirklich spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

3 /10 Gnadenspunkte weil sie schick aussehen. Aber was heist das?


----------



## Toraka' (17. Januar 2009)

5/10 weil ich den Cpt. Caps schon mehrmals erleben musste....und weil nichtlustig nicht lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (paradox)


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

hmm
5/10 schön für dich


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

10/10. Obama we love you!


----------



## Anduris (18. Januar 2009)

10/10
!


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

0/10. Sorry


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Zu wahr dein Titel ^^ 8/10


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

naja....

Trostpunkt:

1/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Heiler sind immer gut
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich erst mal die Rolltreppe auf der du stehst kaputtmacht han, musst du dein titel umbenennen^^

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

kann man drüber lachen 

7/10


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

holy 4 evah!
6/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

5/10. Naja


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

1/10


----------



## Raheema (18. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

2/10... Na ja...


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm joa bist halt etwas älter oder wie?
5/10


----------



## Raheema (18. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm joa bist halt etwas älter oder wie?
> 5/10


Ey, ich bin kein Senior, ah ich muss mal Ava, Signatur und Titel einfügen^^

Nochmal das gleiche: 2/10, Möpe oder was auch immer is net toll^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

2/10 Weil deine Aussage nicht Lustig ist oder sonst irgendwie Sinn ergibt

den einen Punkt mehr weil du auch keinen Bullshit reingeschrieben hast wie ShAdOwStÄlKwEr


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

hmm da musst du dich aber anstrengen

6/10

weil diese Art von Titeln gibt es hier verdammt viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

10/10 für dich


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

auf auf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

8/10 ist O.k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

von von nem member is immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## der_era (19. Januar 2009)

geht 7/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Super 10/10


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

3/10

ganz ganz SCHLECHTE Ortographie


----------



## White-Frost (19. Januar 2009)

Zu dem Titel fehlt mir der zusammenhang aber mir Fallen sehr viele aus vielen guten Spielen ein *träum* 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

was!?

1/10


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

passend 10/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

kangi ist toll <3 10/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

du kennst krangrim nich? shame on you

..zum titel......5/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> du kennst krangrim nich? shame on you
> 
> ..zum titel......5/10


Vielleicht kannste mir sagen wer das ist? bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10 für deinen Titel.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

das ist *der *....ja das ist *der wahrhaftige!!*

KANGRIM


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

SuFu ...

@anduris 4/10 Schurken mag ich nur geröstet und auf Silbertabletts, genau wie Schweine


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

7/10. 1 UP ist besser!
Benji. 2/10. Schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> SuFu ...
> 
> @anduris 4/10 Schurken mag ich nur geröstet und auf Silbertabletts, genau wie Schweine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

@Aratosao, 10/10 *schleim* ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Aratosao, 10/10 *schleim* ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


Pff.

"Aratosao parriert Schleimen von Benji9"
"Aratosao trifft Benji9 kritisch mit seinem Ban-Hammer"
"Benji9 stirbt"


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

10/10 war ernst gemeint...

*Benji9 aktiviert Seelenstein*
*Benji9 trifft Aratosao und richtet 2034 Schaden an*


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

"Aratosao wirkt Gottesschild"
"Aratosao wirkt Ruhestein"


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

*Warte blos ab, ich weiss wo du Wohnst!*

^^-1/10....


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

10/10 xD


----------



## b1ubb (20. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (20. Januar 2009)

ach bist du immer noch so pöse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Kater Karlo (20. Januar 2009)

4/10

Irgendwie wollen mir Namen, die mit Q beginne nicht so recht gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

geht um titel nid namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der titel "Mitglied" ist standart darum gibts 0/10 von mir ..


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

Seit nun beinahe einem Jahr bewerten sich nun die gleichen Leute hier hin und her - gelegentlich wird der Fluss
zwar von "neuen" unterbrochen - aber diese geben schnell wieder auf ..

ein legendärer Thread - dessen Existenzberechtigung mich schon immer verwundert!

( man möge mich ausklammern und minas bewerten )


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

tja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Claet. öhh.. 1/10 für einen Guten beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit. Falscher thread..
aber nu:
7/10 Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

8/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (20. Januar 2009)

omg, vier jahre razyl am höhepunkt....

5/10


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay ich will euch ja hier jetzt nicht nerven, aber die idee find ich genial xD

lasst uns einen thread starten in dem man den beitrag des vorherigen posters bewertet!

wohooo - endlich eine idee für einen neuen "Bewerte..." Thread


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Mhh... Nunja. Was soll denn dann thema sein?

5/10


/E: Aber gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> omg, vier jahre razyl am höhepunkt....
> 
> 5/10


Wer sagten das ich 4 Jahre am Höhepunkt bin, verbinde mal meinen Ava mit den Titel.
8/10 für den über mir


----------



## Haxxler (21. Januar 2009)

5/10

Der Obama Hype geht mir jetzt schon aufn Sack.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Find ich lustig. Ich frage mich ob da ein tieferer Sinn hinter steckt.
9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Find ich lustig. Ich frage mich ob da ein tieferer Sinn hinter steckt.
> 9/10


ja und nein^^
ja: es kommt aus dem film fear and loathing in las vegas (hunter s. thompson in der sig sagt wohl alles^^) als sie im kasino(?) nach äthergenuss an der bar sitzen und da fragt er die weibliche bedienung eben dies.
nein: durch die drogen hervorgerufen ist das wohl nicht wirklich von sinn^^


für dich: weils zutrifft 9/10^^


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

9/10. Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Razyl. 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 9/10. Schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i'm not razyl...


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Ja ne. Echt brille?.. Wollte halt mal razyls bewerten.

Kan, 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

dann warte halt bis er über dir ist.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> also bewertet einfach nach dem muster der ganzen anderen threads den titel des users über dir.


<.<

cpt caps bekommt 7/10


----------



## Anduris (21. Januar 2009)

5/10 würde ich eher in die sig schreiben...


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

0/10. Schlecht!


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

CPT. CAPS UND DIE SHIFT-CREW FTW



dafür gibts halbe punktzahl: 5/10


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Obwohl es stimmte bis auf den letzten Punkt:
0.5/10


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Für 4 Jahre? Ist ja eigenartig^^
9/10


----------



## Zonalar (21. Januar 2009)

8/10

wird mal Zeit fürn neues^^


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2009)

hmm...sagt mir nüscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Topperharly (22. Januar 2009)

naja.....sorry leider nur 3/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (22. Januar 2009)

bäh, napalm

2/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

öhm 4/10


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2009)

immer diese fanboys... -.-
aber ich mag kangrim also 7/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Kopfhörer und grüne Brille Interesant.
6/10


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Super Titel, wenn ich wüsste was es hiesse...^^nunja, 10/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Erstma nach Kangrimm gesucht. Würdsagen 8/10


Übrigens nicht nach Lapislazuli suchen da findet man nur ne Stein der is nicht gemeint^^


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Topperharly (23. Januar 2009)

lustig^^

7/10


----------



## Abrox (23. Januar 2009)

So richtig schön verballert 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

?? 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Braucht man öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

8/10, ist manchmal net verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

11/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

1/10. Ich mag kangrim aber warum ein Fan? oO


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Nachtschwärmer... Die richtige seite kannste selber suchen xD
Also, Titel hat Vorgeschichte^^

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer... Die richtige seite kannste selber suchen xD
> Also, Titel hat Vorgeschichte^^
> 
> 9/10




Jetzt wärm doch nicht die geschichte auf. x.x
10/10


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

du bist Eigenartig ja, 8/10 Kangrim^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Und obama ist Toll.. Hab aber angst vom kabinett... 10/10


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Mag keine Fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

6,5/10. Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Anduris (24. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (24. Januar 2009)

who the fuck is kangrim

ne, scherz

aber etwas langweilig

6/10


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

0.5/10 :>


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (24. Januar 2009)

sagmal gehts noch

obama hype nervt 3/10


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> sagmal gehts noch
> 
> obama hype nervt 3/10


Jap ich kann noch gehen.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

7/10

Er ist oben für 8 Jahre =D ^^ (Wiederwahl)


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

hm
6/10 Lisu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

9/10

Mal schaun wie er sich für die nächsten 4 Jahre anstellen wird und was er alles schafft^^


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

8/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

4/10 weil es einfach nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem nicht mit WotLK - als Classic evt, aber atm ganz sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist persönliche Meinung


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

ja! 8/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Ich mag keine Katzen
4/10


----------



## Aratosao (25. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

10/10

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxys =)


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

5/10 genug?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

4/10
und nein isses nicht, Wotlk hat es zerstört, PvE sowie PvP.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

10/10... toll das er oben is


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Kangri msagt mri irgendwas^^ naja, 5/10 gibt schlimmere


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

stimmt man hat echt genug von der katze *g*
8/10


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AUFPASSEN:
Wenn Minastirit 10.000 Posts hat wird er die Welt übernehmen! 
Votebanned ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Die Antwort auf alles
10/10
Nimm aba den punkt raus


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Öhm. 3/10. Sorry


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

10/10

=)


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

hm 7/10 für dich Lisu


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Hehe um 1 besser =D

Für dich imemr noch 9/10  (8 Jahre, 8 !^^)


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Genug? oO
Hmm... Hast du genug von Hello Kitty?
Dann 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

42... die antwort auf alles

wenn du die allmächtige zahl 42 hast gibt es natürlich eine 4,2/10!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

8/10 witzig^^

ja ich weiss ich hab inhn scho ma bewertet.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

*gääähn* mh? oh.... ok ich rede aber nur ein wort, also auch leider nur 1/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Hehe, 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Januar 2009)

und wie ging die frage nochma? ach egal die antwort steht ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wie ging die frage nochma? ach egal die antwort steht ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"life, the universe and everything"
Gib mal 42 bei google ein. Kommt gleich ein Wiki link dadrüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 an dich :>

noch 2 beiträge dann 1337 beiträge wewewe


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

1. fan von Douglas Adams.
2. 42 rockt
3. Fan der bücher
42. YEHA!!!!!^^

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

3/10 bin doch eher für Frieden und Harmonie *träum*

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Januar 2009)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

4/10
Netter Zeitvertreib, mehr nicht.


----------



## Anduris (27. Januar 2009)

Könnt auch mehr sein... 3/10


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Ahh geil. Danke, nu bin ich Gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10. Passt perfekt zum avatar *Grins*


----------



## Kangrim (27. Januar 2009)

42 ist sowieso das beste. Genau so wie der Babbelfisch.

10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Seltsam! 9/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Hunde sind besser. Und es gibt zu viele Katzen in dem Forum.
5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

43 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 Katzeeen =)


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

5/10

Hm :/


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

1000/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 43
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Manoroth (27. Januar 2009)

8/10 mag auch katzen


----------



## Gwynny (28. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

10/10


Manchmal dringend notwendig


----------



## Lisutari (28. Januar 2009)

10/10

wa iat doch nichts besser als seinen Sohn zu lieben^^


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

8/10. Hoffe ich hab den sinn verstanden :>


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

Sehr dezent und hat irgendwie stil


10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Fall für Galileo-Müsli! 9/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Januar 2009)

Katzen nix FTW!! 0/10
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Katzen nix FTW!! 0/10
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WARUM?
naja, warum suchst du die zweite orangenhälfte? 4/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Mag Katzen, papageien sind auch oK^^10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> WARUM?
> naja, warum suchst du die zweite orangenhälfte? 4/10



kA. aber seit ich auf Buffed bin mag ich keine Katzen mehr.. Überall Pics und Signaturen mit diesen doofen Muschis.^^
Es ist ein Spanisches sprichwort und es sollte bedeuten das man noch auf der suche ist nach seiner anderen hälfte.. Man ist nur vollständig wenn man ein Partner hat, oder wat in der art^^ mi nit frage ih no esprechen Aleman.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Seh ich zum ersten Mal sonen titel^^ 10/10 von mir


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

Bliblablubb plämmplämm bliblablubb..
So hab geredet und du hoffentlich zugehört^^
10/10

so mag ich es wenn man mir zuhört!^^


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Hä?

4/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

^^
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Good Luck

4/10


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

((Auch hier das Posting außer Konkurrenz))

Bitte beachtet in Zukunft:


> Schreibt zu eurer Bewertung auch immer, warum ihr so bewertet. Dazu reicht ein kleiner Satz mit einer Begründung, eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge etc..


Und nun viel Spaß beim weiter bewerten :>


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ((Auch hier das Posting außer Konkurrenz))
> 
> Bitte beachtet in Zukunft:
> 
> Und nun viel Spaß beim weiter bewerten :>


Na dann bei dir weiter =P Klein und Süß? Wag ich da jetz was zu sagen?^^ Ich lass es Lieber xD Aber Gefährlich biste sicherlich =P 8/10


----------



## Zez (29. Januar 2009)

Nix worauf man stolz sein kann :>
Ausser du denkst mit deinem Sch*** ....
naja 6/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

3/10 wenn du es einfach nru so geschrieben hast, 7/10 wenn du den Witz verstehst den du gemacht  hast^^


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

Waitress:	...or Lobster Thermidor a Crevette with a mornay sauce served in a Provencale manner with shallots and aubergines garnished with truffle pate, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam.

Wife:	Have you got anything without spam?

Waitress:	Well, there's spam egg sausage and spam, that's not got much spam in it.

Wife:	I don't want ANY spam!

btw.^^ 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Das ist sehr schön für dich, kann damit jedoch nichts verbinden.

4/10


----------



## Aratosao (29. Januar 2009)

10/10 . Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

whats the meaning off life?

10/10

da anscheinend keiner den titel kennt, -> apokalypse now kucken!!!!!!!^^


----------



## Aratosao (29. Januar 2009)

10/10. Ich kenn den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Der sinn von alles krigt 9/10


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

+10 wegen Katzen
-2 wegen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(8/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

ich dachte das ging so:
sprich zur hand den das gesicht hört dir nicht zu

da du aber zuhören willst najo ..
7/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

du bist dä Boss.. Boss!
7/10 Bossbonus!


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

Öhm. 1/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

42? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (30. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

6/10

Grund fällt mir nich ein...is halt so ^^


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

8/10 

hammer einfach nur hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

3/10, ist mir zu kindisch (im negativen sinn)


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 3/10, ist mir zu kindisch (im negativen sinn)



Jetzt kommt die Erwachsene Dame durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, Enough is Enough 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder wie war das?
5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

pöse!

10/10


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Mysteriös...
8/10 

Zusammen 18 Plus der Buchstaben im Wort Illuminati 28, Minus der 5 Gründungsmitglieder der Illuminati ergiebt 23, die Illuminati-Zahl!


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kann man das nicht kennen? o_O Das ist doch , grundwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tztz


4/10 :/


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

10/10 

Genial. =D


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

8/10.
Ich habe genug von Hello kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

10/10
Ich bleib bei der Bewertung und dem Ava^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

of what?

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> of what?
> 
> 6/10


hello kitty hoffentlich^^

hm tjoa, das ist eine sehr gute frage, wir wissen ja, wen wir dazu befragen müssen >.>
9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

*boom* 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

katzen sind schon kuhl
8/10


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Ich kapier den Sinn ned... darum neutrale 5/10

wenn mir wer den Sinn erklärt wird die Bewertung vllt steigen.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mysteriös...
> 8/10
> 
> Zusammen 18 Plus der Buchstaben im Wort Illuminati 28, Minus der 5 Gründungsmitglieder der Illuminati ergiebt 23, die Illuminati-Zahl!


\(0.o)/ \(o.O)/


aha, naja ... 6/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

3/10. Ich mag katzen nicht so ( Hunde sind cooler!) und das "FTW!!!!!!!!!! stört mich.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

=(
42= 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

Nagut, grad n Süßes katzenvideo gesehen. 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

ich verstehs net aber is bestimmt lustig (=  4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

ist ausm buch, "per anhalter dürch die Galaxiy" (oder so^^). is nach diesem buch der sinn von alles...

für Richard, den bearlock 9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

danke (=  ich mag Katzen hab aber leider keine "schnüff" 10/10b


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

oh xD
wie grad 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

4/10.
Hunde sind cooler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Katzen sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10
(Vorallem meine Katze)
Wäre doch ein guter Thread:"Zeigt eure Haustiere!"^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

ja...
und du kriegst 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

miau 8/10


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

5/10
kA was Kreative StyleZ is...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

unsere designer gruppe ..
weis nid ovn was du genug hast aber ok
6/10


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Jo die Gruppe macht schöne Bilder 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

7/10 weil ich auch mal ein paar minuten ein Hexenjäger gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

8/10 43


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

10/10 für katzen -1 wegen FTW und -1 wegen den Rufzeichen, 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Irgendwan ist auch mal genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 Lisu


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

10/10.
8 Jahre *Pfiffel*


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

4,2 mal wieder^^


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

9/10 für Douglas Adams Romanzitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

10/10
Obama is mir immernoch symphatisch...Aber er wird und alle in den Untergang stürzen.
Ihr werdeds sehen, ihr werded es sehen...

Schliesse gerne ne Wette ab^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

wie schon gesagt 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 10/10 für katzen -1 wegen FTW und -1 wegen den Rufzeichen, 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (2. Februar 2009)

9/10. Weil ich finde ihr macht tolle Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

ohne kommntar gibts 9/10


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

9/10 aufgrund übertriebener rufzeichen


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 9/10 aufgrund übertriebener leerzeichen


leerzeichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10 weil hm irgendwie unlustig find ich


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> leerzeichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wahh epic fail meinte rufzeichen^^
8/10 fürs eishorn^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ohne kommntar gibts 9/10


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

9/10 katzen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm du könntest tatsächlich recht haben^^
9/10


----------



## Aratosao (3. Februar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

10/10
der film ist klasse


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

najo 7/10 ..
me do not like this person u there ..


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

> me do not like this person u there ..


was meinst du damit?

edit: 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

No God, no points! 0/10


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

5/10 neutral ggnüber katzen^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was meinst du damit?
> 
> edit: 8/10


das ich den "gott" nicht so "göttlich" finde .. aber das ist meine einstellung die uch durch das leben erfahren habe.
7/10 @ plato0n


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Creativ Stylez FTW!

10/10, wenn du wirklich Leader bist^^


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

9/10 
find ich gut


----------



## Aratosao (4. Februar 2009)

0/10. Spruch naja und ich hab mit Gott nix am Hut.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

> Spruch naja und ich hab mit Gott nix am Hut.


Irgendwie hab ich den verdacht, dass den spruch keiner versteht :-)


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh ihn auch nich glaub ich...5/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

lustig, wenn man Ava dazu zählt^^
10/10

btwkeleanor, Ich verstehe den Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

immer noch 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

99999999999999999999999999999999/10 überbewertet? Garnicht xD


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

nunja, Katzen sind immer noch klasse, hat aber voll keinen Zusammenhang mit Dr. House.

Da ich aber nur Titel bewerten soll ne 8/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

hmmm ich erzähle ungerne, und das auch nur einem sehr ausgewählten personenkreis (max 2 personen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

4/10


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

7/10

Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Spielste damit auf gwinny's titel an (sry, wenn ich dich falsch schreibe *g*) 
oder ist das nur so gewählt?
wenn es als gegensatz zu gwinnys titel gedacht its: 8/10 weil ichs lustig find^^
wenn es nicht so erdacht ist: 7.5/10 ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Hm, eigens erdacht? Wenn ja:
8/10
Wenn nein: woher?^^


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spielste damit auf gwinny's titel an (sry, wenn ich dich falsch schreibe *g*)


Jup ^^


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

9/10

Ich hatte schon immer eine Schwäche für böse Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (5. Februar 2009)

8/10. Zerstreutheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

4.2/10 XD


----------



## Anduris (5. Februar 2009)

4/10 *gähn*


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

3/10 stimmt nicht, tabula Rasa war leider besser....


----------



## Aratosao (7. Februar 2009)

4/10. Kann ich nix mit anfangen oO


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

8/10 für die schönste Zahl der Welt =P


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Nur für 4 Jahre °.* ? 8/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Naja Katzen...ich würd sie besser finden wenn sie nicht andauernd in unseren Garten kacken würden.

6/10


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich denke mal du meinst das Game? 6/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

nunja, 6/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist immer gut :>
9/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich mag Obama ja auch... aber nicht so der Hintergrund..(Kartell un so)
8/10 weils toll un dputzig aussieht^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mag Obama ja auch... aber nicht so der Hintergrund..(Kartell un so)
> 8/10 weils toll un dputzig aussieht^^


*hust* titelbewertung *hust*

btt:
7/10 naja, gefällt mir nicht so, aber wenigstens kann ich reden *tagelangred*


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

10/10

Ich liebe Katzen


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

10/10, bist mir sympathisch^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

9/10
find ich immer noch klasse
weiss nicht ob ich die gleiche punktzahl gegeben hab wie beim letzten mal...habs vergessen und bin zu faul um nach zu schauen


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

hehe

8/10


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ebenfals noch 4 jahre lang =P


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

...ich sag nichts dazu...8/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

10/10

is immer gut einen guten zuhörer zu haben^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

10/10
so muss das sein!


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

hmm... 7/10


----------



## Destross (10. Februar 2009)

9/10

Die Puppe nervt mich langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Der Nervt mich irgendwie :/

7/10


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

ich mag die zahl^^

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (12. Februar 2009)

7/10. Verstehe ich nicht ganz oO


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

4,2 Punkte xP


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

9/10 Katzen FTW!


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

7/10 zwar lustig... aber nur wenn man´s kennt.


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> 7/10 zwar lustig... aber nur wenn man´s kennt.


denk mal das kennt jeder.^^
7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go <<<<<


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Kennt wirklich jeder

aber 7/10 weil ich bessere Sprüche kenne^^


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

der aufmerksame Zuhörer bekommt von mir 8/10


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

mmmh ich sag trotzdem was, auch auf die gefahr hi das ich sterbe 6/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

4/10


----------



## White-Frost (18. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Februar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

5/10
Finde ich weniger interessant

ps: Man sollte immer ein Kommentar dazuschreiben.


----------



## Megamage (23. Februar 2009)

5/10

Hexenjäger? Kann man die Essen?


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Hunter ? Kann man die Braten ...?

4/10 

Don´t like Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (24. Februar 2009)

8/10

Dafür das du einen Hunter Braten wilst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

fake ausser kaffeewerbung^^

7/10


----------



## Destross (24. Februar 2009)

Eher gesagt aus meiner Gilde die heißt auch What Else und ich mag es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

?/10

Der Spruch ist sicher lustig wenn man ihn kennt, da ich ihn aber nicht kenne erstmal keine Bewertung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mal jemand nen Link dazu posten?

Update: 10/10 Der Spruch ist echt saugeil. Besonders wie der das ausgesprochen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Tabuno Danke für den Link


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM
(ich mache nicht bei der bewertung mit also bitte Toddi bewerten)


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2009)

Ist zu normal, 1/10

Edit: Sry^^habs ned gelesen^^Nunja.. den spruch hab ich zuoft gehört... für Toddi 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Einfallslos, langweilig, nicht das Wahre.
1/10 Punkten.


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

regt an es zu lesen und zu versuchen es zu entziffern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Abrox (5. März 2009)

Nunja nicht so berauschend.

5/10


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

3/10


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

Achmed  spell it      a chh m e d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    9/10


----------



## Melih (8. März 2009)

Domsday dragon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich mag drachen

7/10


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. März 2009)

Ist kreativ, aber was ist ein Spaghettimonster?

9/10


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

langweilig

2/10


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Passt zu Ruffy-Ava^^
8/10


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

8/10 
ich rede gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

xD Lustig 9/10


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

8/10 
welche Flasche muss man denn für den Erfolg leer trinken?
Voddi?


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

sagt mir zwar nichts, aber ich finds lustig 7/10


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2009)

Ach... is das sooo? Wusst ich gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Gandarr (11. März 2009)

Naja sind ja meistens die Eltern dran schuld wenn sowas rauskommt^^  5/10


----------



## neo1986 (11. März 2009)

0/10

Hat keinene


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Nicht gut macht sich nur wieder schlecht in den Medien, wenn ein Zocker ins Koma fällt

aber trotzdem 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

genial 9,123456789/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Alion (13. März 2009)

8/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wuluulululuululululululululululululululululu!!!


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Assari (14. März 2009)

Wulululululu!!!!!!

7/10


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

8/10

Ist das ein Kriegsruf?


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

9/10 loll


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Ich mag kein WoW mehr
6/10


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

9/10

Obama Obama


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kriegsruf?


genau das!!

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

8/10

begründung steht entweder irgendwo da oben oder auf der seite davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

genau die sachen macht man nämlich aus hasen!!!
9/10^^


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

9/10 

jetzt will ich krempel hab aber kein Geld ;D


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

9/10 
safe the cow!!


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

mimimi! 7/10


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

8/10 

hab immer noch kein geld ;D


----------



## LordSirius (17. März 2009)

10/10

echt geil xD


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

müsste das nicht Gräfin heißen mit dem Namen Dornenrose?^^ egal Vampir ! 8/10


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

8/10

Ich sollte mir mal wieder FF VII anschauen...


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

;D sehr geil

9/10


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

8/10

Nein, aber kuh blubber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

jop.
Rindschnitzel mhhhh...
9/10


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

8/10 

auch wenn du mich essen willst


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

ne wienerschnitzel vom huhn sind eh besser also keine sorge mookuh
8/10


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

einfach nur ich
einfach nur du
die kuh sagt muh =) 8/10


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Nein, aber kuh blubber
> 
> ...


natürlich. 

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2009)

...nja, komisch... 
wurde noch nie von Blubb vollgespamt^^

7/10


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

Fine, 9/10

blubb heißt doch: baby lass uns bumsen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 h3h3


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

5/10


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## leorc (25. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

4/10

irgendwie macht mi des ned so wirklich an ; >


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

hmm

7/10
hat was aber noch net dat wahre


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

gut so
8/10


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

5/10

hm geht so


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

mh

2/10

weiß nichts mit anzufangen , tutmich sry : /


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Damit kann ich leben, kann mit deinem aber auch nicht wirklich etwas anfangen

2/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

3-4/10

Ist irgendwie so... alltägliches... ^^


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

iwie zu lang.^^
6/10


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

versteh ich nich :O

0/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

versteh ich nich :O

0/10


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

sauber 8/10


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

Häh? 0/10


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

8/10

ich mag Stargate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. März 2009)

Dreiste Lüge -> 1/10


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

hm.. 5/10


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

9/10

CHAOS überall


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

10/10

Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ---> Kühe


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

natürlich überragend --> *10/10*


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

9/10

du und überragend?^^


----------



## Tade (30. März 2009)

7/10
Wo Mookuh Recht hat, hat Mookuh Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> du und überragend?^^


ja, in allen Bereichen.

5/10 
sieht etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (30. März 2009)

5/10

ich mag zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nichts besonderes


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

hab hunger :< 8/10


----------



## Ayi (31. März 2009)

8/10

auch wenn ich dich trotzdem nie God nennen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Ayi schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> auch wenn ich dich trotzdem nie God nennen werde
> 
> ...



*g* in der hölle isses doch warm und kuschelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ehm 1 2 oder 3 ehm 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
random trifft anonymous 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

8/10

gott würd ich dich uch nit nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

2/10


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

hmm überragend in was? .. hmm 5/10 wenn mir sagst wie du das meinst gibts vlt mehr
*überlegt sich seinen titel auf "i got more posts then u" zu ändern ...*


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

8/10

auch wenn ich wohl die hölle wähle


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

10/10 
...


----------



## Nimmue (1. April 2009)

4/10


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

6/10

weil irgendwie....anders...


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. April 2009)

gefällt mir nich wirklich 3/10


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Passt perfekt zum Avatar.
Aber für meinen Geschmmack zwei Ausrufezeichen zu viel.
8/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

echt mal...
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

es geht mich nix an 6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Langweilig. :< 3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. April 2009)

7,5/10


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

8/10

ich mag das lied ;D


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

joa, ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Diesen Titel wollt ich schon ewig bewerten, weil er mir über-gefällt!
Muss ich jedes mal lachen!
10/10!
Und... ich kann keine Brote schmieren.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Passt.
10/10.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Was sonst... 4/10


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. April 2009)

10/10! Mit Abstand einer der besten. *lach*


----------



## Nimmue (3. April 2009)

6/10 ^^ mag Reime ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ha-ha


-nicht

3/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

3/10 nichts dolles


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Find nice,schmier mal wellche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Naja vielleicht. 5/10


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

7/10 

wer mag schon hexenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

7/10
was ist das für ein zeichen ganz am ende?! dieses 


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist das für ein zeichen ganz am ende?! dieses 



mhh eig sollte das ein ! sein...
hat wohl irgendwas nicht ganz geklappt

8/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

0/10
Weil er nicht stimmt.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

0/10 find den doof


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

gleichfalls 0/10


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Ich kenne Hexenmeister und Jägermeister.

Aber Hexenjäger? O.o WTF!?

3/10


----------



## Assari (6. April 2009)

3/10

nich so der renner


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

gefällt mir ^^ 8/10


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

scheiß doppelpost


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

beep beep, i'm a jeep lolz!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

1/10

Kannst du bitte mal richtige Bewertungen abgeben oder bist du dazu nicht fähig?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

6/10 find ich ned so toll



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Hexenmeister und Jägermeister.
> 
> Aber Hexenjäger? O.o WTF!?
> 
> 3/10


Es gibt noch andere Spiele ausser WoW


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 6/10 find ich ned so toll



weil du's ned kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immernoch 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich kenne es immer noch nicht. 6/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

6/10

google halt: Hummel, Hummel. Mors, Mors. =)))


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Hanseate? Naja ^^ 7/10


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

hmm 7/10

Die Sendung kommt ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 6/10 find ich ned so toll
> 
> 
> Es gibt noch andere Spiele ausser WoW



meinst du etwa WAR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10
weil du so leidenschaftlich bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

7/10

naja^^


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Find ich nicht so prickelnd.. :S

1/10


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Du bist ein Hippie :>  9/10


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

informativ- aber belegbar?
jedoch kreativ udn mal was anderes

7/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Wer Swiffer benutzt hat clever geputzt! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. April 2009)

4/10


als ich das erste ma den Titel gelesen hab, hab ich fisten gelesen, nicht fist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

wtf

1/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

4/10


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Das heißt  Möp, nicht Möpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   3/10


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

lol.. 2/10 Ozzy


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Hast du etwa was gegen  Ozzy !!??


2/10... ich mag keine Hippies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

mhm 1/10


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

1/10  Ich find die Pinguine nicht witzig.. 

Was hat eigentlich jeder gegen meinen Titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (8. April 2009)

10/10 
pew pew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1/10
ooooops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Hmm 3/10 sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2009)

Obama ist doch ein relativer ordentlicher Politiker.7/10,wenns denn unbedingt eine Bewertung sein muss.


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

5/10

Ist bestimmt ganz witzig. 5/10 nur weil ich kein Fan von Sony Konsolen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Was soll das bedeuten? Ich komm nicht mit^^

3/10


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

3/10 
auch nicht so mein ding


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

was soll das heissen? 
2/10


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

kennst du MÖP nicht? einfach so ien sprich wort ^^ 



3/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Rechtschreibfehler im Titel^^

1/10


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

hmm noja
7/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Shit halt

0/10


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Yeah! Obama! 10/10


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten? Ich komm nicht mit^^
> 
> 3/10




Soll bedeuten, dass man sich nicht stressen sollte.

Ist ein Insider von mir und meinen Freunden und finde den Spruch aber genial. Ein Freund von mir wollte eig sagen, "Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat!", dabei ist das rausgekommen.


Finde ich nicht so toll. 5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

auch wenn du uns den spruch jetzt erläutert hast, find ich das nicht sooooo den burner
3/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

7/10 weils zum ava passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Hummel, Hummel, Mors, Mors. Ich bins, Euer Kaptiän Iglu. Und ich suche jemanden, der mir mal ordentlich mein Fischstäbchen paniert!

GENIAL!!! 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

ich muss dir ja auch ne 10/10 geben ^^ gott wie der spruch genervt hat... war aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: für den spruch im post kriegste nochma ne 15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

7/10

Käptn Iglo^^


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

10/10 weil kein titel so wie ich.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

0/10


> weil kein titel


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Irgendwie ist das ein sehr primitiver "Humor"

1/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Wirkt kindisch. 0/10


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

10/10 hat zwar bei wow genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

10/10 

jaja ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

9/10
lol


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

3/10

btw... wieso verbinden Hummel Hummel alle mit Käptn Iglo *grummel*


----------



## Lord on the Mord (14. April 2009)

6/10

Naja geht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD Aber jo von sich gehts


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

0/10 ...


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. April 2009)

9/10 ;D total cool


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> btw... wieso verbinden Hummel Hummel alle mit Käptn Iglo *grummel*



Deshalb:


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

10/10

@ToNk: HAHAHAHA... trotzdem ^^ man sollte Hummel, Hummel ned damit verbinden ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Ja ne, ist halt so.^^ Wo kommt Hummel, Hummel sonst her? o.O

BTT: 10/10


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

boaa war das nervig das es schoin wieder gut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Vanier (17. April 2009)

7/10 ganz nett, hört sich aber anders formuliert denk ich noch besser an


----------



## Rodney (18. April 2009)

Nicht nur du.
Nicht nur du!

10/10


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

meins


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

wie deins? hey du musst erstma den vor dir bewerten, bevor du mitmachen darfst DD

deswegen @rodney: 6/10 weil häh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

achso sorry^^ 

hm "hummel Hummel!" 

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

4/10 sry =) will ned böse sein zu neuen ^^ mir sagt das ding nix, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Anderson [zu Victoria (als er Alucard's Kopf hochhebt)]: Ziemlich kopflos, findest du nicht auch?


von Hellsing


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

Darfst du sowas überhaupt schon gucken?


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

für wie alt hälste mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

zwischen 14 und 17 höchstens... aber hey, ned rumspammen hier im spielchen ^^ *verschwindet im nebel*


----------



## Toraka' (18. April 2009)

hmm, ich würde sagen, palasch1994 ist zwischen 14 und 15...
weiss deine mami dass du hier bist?
@nimmue
7/10, was bedeutet hummel hummel?


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

7/10


wen du dich schon einmischst dan mach es zeitgemäss und ich denke du bist selber keine 18 durch solche dummen kommentare


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

10/10 Alucard FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Jung-Metaler gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

6/10

Is wohl n Insider :/


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Anderson [zu Victoria (als er Alucard's Kopf hochhebt)]: _Ziemlich kopflos, findest du nicht auch?

von hellsing hatte ich schon mal geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

van hellsing fand ich gut, 10/10


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auch aber naja
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung was das bedeuten soll... 1/10


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Banause? Guckst du: Der Hamburger Gruß &#8222;Hummel, Hummel &#8211; Mors, Mors&#8220; ist ein traditioneller Hamburger Ausspruch: Eine Person spricht eine zweite mit &#8222;Hummel, Hummel&#8220; an, die darauf &#8222;Mors, Mors&#8220; erwidert. (Quelle: Wikipedia)

2/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Kaptäin Iglo ftw! xD 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Hans Hummel und nicht Käptn Iglo!!! *haarerauf*

Kriegste trotzdem die 10/10 ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (19. April 2009)

Da ich selbst in Hamburg wohne von mir 10/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

10/10

hoffentlich is es bald soweit^^


----------



## mookuh (19. April 2009)

8/10

den spruch brauch ich öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (20. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auch auf den Sommer.. 9/10


----------



## cM2003 (21. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. April 2009)

lol xD

10/10 ich finds gut !


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

7/10

wärme 10/10    aber wegen heuschnupfen 3 punkte abzug


----------



## cM2003 (22. April 2009)

Ich finds originell 
10/10


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Der Titel ist geil, aber nicht richtig:

Heißt: Ich bin Arzt, lasst mich durch.

10/10


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. April 2009)

Toller Schauspieler !
9/10


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kapier ich nicht..  1/10





Soramac schrieb:


> Heißt: Ich bin Arzt, lasst mich durch.



Ich glaube, dieser "Fehler" ist absichtlich.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Der geläuterte Chaos-Prinz... hmm
7/10


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht..  1/10


SCRUBS !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Du hast mich nicht bewertet. Ich bewerte dich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2009)

Pech

7/10


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Aber Handtaschen werden aus Kühen gemacht! =D   9/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. April 2009)

Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kein Avatar vorhanden o_O  0/10


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Ein Titel ist zuwar vorhanden, aber wegen des furchtbaren Fails in seinem Post:

0/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kein Avatar vorhanden o_O  0/10



epic fail

über mir, gefällt mir 9,5/10


----------



## cM2003 (23. April 2009)

Naja, wenns so bleibt wie es im Moment ist fänd ichs besser, daher "nur" 8,5 / 10



Soramac schrieb:


> Der Titel ist geil, aber nicht richtig:
> 
> Heißt: Ich bin Arzt, lasst mich durch.
> 
> 10/10


Das ist der Witz bei der Sache -.- Und es heißt eigentlich "Lasst mich durch, ich bin Arzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. April 2009)

Ich muss irgendwie immer grinsen wenn ich dein Titel sehe..10/10


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

wer nicht?

aber trotzdem 7/10 .. da sommer ne coole sache ist .. ;-)


----------



## cM2003 (23. April 2009)

Klingt intelligent - intelligent ist gut! 10/10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

lol

9/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

7/10 find ich persönlich nicht so dolle, sorry


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

9/10, 1pkt Abzug, weil ich Schneeeeee liebe, mich aber auch auf den Sommer freue^^


----------



## Anduris (24. April 2009)

schnee im sommer.

8/10 gibts von mir.

ja, ich hab kein titel, daher 0/10.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

standard 1/10 en kleiner pluspunkt wegen PunkerYoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

10/10, keine Erklärung notwendig, hoff ich mal ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 10/10, keine Erklärung notwendig, hoff ich mal ^^



10/10 ein wort, Hamburg ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auch auf den Sommer =)
9/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

Was für eine Ehre dich zu beurteiln, bzw dein titel^^,9,5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2009)

ich freu mich auch auf den sommer... aber nu 8/10, 2 pkte abzug gibts wegen heuschnupfens >.<


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

stimmt oder dein gehirn is ne achterbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


10/10


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

wie haste dir dann nen Acc ihr erstellt?^^

8/10


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch auf den sommer... aber nu 8/10, 2 pkte abzug gibts wegen heuschnupfens >.<


Armes Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Standart Titel ==> 1/10 sry Yoshi


----------



## mookuh (26. April 2009)

8/10

We have cookies...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

doch
6/10


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

Hmm naja

6/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

0/10


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

jezt finde ich ihn komischr weise besser, kommt anscheinend erst nach zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

(hab nen neuen xD)


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

klingt auch ned prickelnd ^^

versuchs nochma ^^

3/10


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

da fehlt was 4/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

6/10

was fehlt denn?

einer sagt hummel hummel, der andere müsste dann mors mors sagen... also fehlt eigentlich nix ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

diese art von kommunikation kenn ich nicht^^ aber ok gibt eine nachträgliche aufwertung von +2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Der Hamburger Gruß „Hummel, Hummel – Mors, Mors“ ist ein traditioneller Hamburger Ausspruch: Eine Person spricht eine zweite mit „Hummel, Hummel“ an, die darauf „Mors, Mors“ erwidert.

guckst du -> Hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Ohne die Erklärung finde ich es weitaus lustiger ^^
erinenrt mich nml an: ente ente ente ente ente ente... *g*
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

8/10

dann ignorier die erklärung^^


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

6/10

so neuen, pls wieder bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

5/10^^ next try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

8/10

Ich hoffe die Hummeln haben nicht in die Augen gestochen wegen der Binde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

ganz gut, hört sich nice an ^^
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

hast ja schon wieder was neues ^^

5/10^^


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

9/10

Hummel,Hummel,hummel^^


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

naja ein reim wäre klasse gewesen, das ist ein bisschen geschmacklos ^^
7.8/10


PS: Nimmue, pls bewerte mal diesmal nicht mein, will man nen anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Der schrieb:


> PS: Nimmue, pls bewerte mal diesmal nicht mein, will man nen anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kribbelt aber arg in den fingern....

5/10 =)))


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

hummel hmm so hab ich nen typ in wow genannt <3
darum 9/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

8/10

Lieber sterbe ich,als dich Gott zu nennen^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

7/10

Ich hoffe du bringst Milch mit, sonst wäre es viel zu trocken für meinen Gaumen


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Ach was,warum sollte ich das tuhen? Ich will dich ersticken lassen *muhahahha*^^

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Lieber sterbe ich,als dich Gott zu nennen^^



lässt sich einrichen ;D
7/10 elfen essen keine kekse..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

da ich keine angst vorm teufel habe, brauche ich auch keinen gott, muss dich also auch nicht gott nennen und kann nicht in der hölle sterben. wenn überhauot würde ich da eher schmoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, 9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

der erste der den zusammenhang verstanden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für dein gehirn


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Nimmue (1. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

5/10
find ich jetz nich soo lustig...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

passt zum ava najo .. 7/10
seit dem netten 2grils1cup video mag ich shit nimmer wirklich xD


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Verstehe ich nicht?! 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

von wem? ^^

4/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2009)

10/10

So irre kannst nur du sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

10/10... wie immer egtl :S
wird aber langsam mal zeit fürn neuen  ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Na hoffen wir mal das es net sich übergibt 
10/10


----------



## Tardok (2. Mai 2009)

Siths an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

hm jaggedbones? kenn ich nicht. könnte ne band sein, die ich nicht kenne, oder etwas, was einen krankenhaus besuch wert ist... :S
naja, neutrale 5/10 (übrigens hast du die bewertung vergessen)


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Mai 2009)

9/10

Kenn ich gut genug^^


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

10/10^^ wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> dann ignorier die erklärung^^


so, jetzt ignoriere ich die erklärung von hummel hummel und es gibt 8/10^^


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Mai 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

El Barto FTW

10/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

10/10

bin auch einer^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

10/10   Siehst du?  Cheesburger werden doch aus Kühen wie dir gemacht =D


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

prinzen find ich doof .. die sehen immer so g... aus !
aber chaos mag ich
50% = 5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

passt gut zum ava xD 8/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

10/10 für dich BRille,lass es aber nicht zu lange fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Mai 2009)

Nunja,zu beginn hatte ich "Shit-Lord" gelesen,was sicher auch etwas an "Dr.Disconect"´s Avatar/Titel lag.Aber so isses auch jut ^^ 9.9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

der spruch wäre schöner mit nem bart ava :>
9/10


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Mai 2009)

Nunja,anhang der Tatsache ,dass ich derzeit mit einigen Kumpel einen L2j Server mache
 (Ist legal solange ich nichts abändere) und in den letzten Monaten hauptsächlich L2 zocke 
,wollte ich das Avatar erstmal lassen.Außerdem müsste ich dann eine neue Signatur machen,
worauf ich eigendlich gerade kein Bock hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich den Titel erst seit vorgestern .Evtl folgt bald ein El Barto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

9/10 aber wie schon gesagt dein ava passt nid dazu xD


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Ich ziehe die Hölle vor.
Zumal sich dein Titel irgendwo mit deiner Sigantur wiederspricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ansonsten gefällt er mir irgendwie ganz gut, 7.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ich keine angst vorm teufel habe, brauche ich auch keinen gott, muss dich also auch nicht gott nennen und kann nicht in der hölle sterben. wenn überhauot würde ich da eher schmoren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^der da hatte die richtige antwort @rodney

und für dich gibt 8/10


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

8/10 :>


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

100% gegen Hexenjäger.
-10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^der da hatte die richtige antwort @rodney
> 
> und für dich gibt 8/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm dann sterb ich lieber 
10/10


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

9.9/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

9/10
simpsons.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

10/10

Passt zum Avatar^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

9/10

El Bartooooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Family 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

sesamstraßen rulez!
10/10


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## jeef (5. Mai 2009)

hummeln sind kewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach dirn hummelava ^^

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

das hat doch nicht direkt was mit hummeln zu tun ^^ arghs ihr banausen =)
und nein, das ava hab ich seit 10 jahren, das bleibt^^

9/10^^


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2009)

*3/10 verstehe den sin davon nicht ganz
*


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

und absolut wodka macht absolut dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo hmm 7/10 finds etzt nid soo spanend^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

da gebe ich mal eine 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

du un drachenmeister XD 
5/10 ich nix glauben tun dir !


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

10/10

Oh mein großer udn weiser sowie gütiger GOTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (6. Mai 2009)

10/10 
du magst deine Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

pedo ! 11elf
krümelmonster würd seine kekse nie teilen ...
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

7/10
Hummel.


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

4/10...

Hummel, Hummel.... ned nur Hummel! =) Banause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Die Hummeln müsste ich schon mal bewertet haben weiß aber nicht mehr mit was.

8/10 hoffe das ist ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Mai 2009)

drachenmeister? >.<
gibts da auch ne besondere geschichte hinter? 
so gibts erstma nur 4.5/10 :>


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

nicht wirkliche ein titel, wär in einzahl besser gekommen. 5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

4/10

peil ich nich


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> peil ich nich


wahrscheinlich auch besser so^^ spielt auf die imagination land folge von southpark an wo butters der schlüssel(key) zum sieg war.
zu deinem titel: find ich witzig, nur das alle buchstaben groß geschrieben sind stört etwas --> 8/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

6/10 weil es nicht krativ ist^^


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Eat my Shorts!

10/10


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

worldbashor! Ich habe seine WAR Themen aus Überzeugung verfolgt.Wurde der eigendlich gebannt?^^

10/10


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Mai 2009)

10/10
gibt nur eine mögliche steigerung dieses spruchs....und zwar
"Friss meine Beinkleider, junger Mann!" sagt Skinner am "Ich tue wo nach mir ist" festival.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

7/10...


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Läuft ergendwie aufs selbe hinaus,oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10.


@bkeleanor

Ist mir bekannt,aber Eat my Shorts klingt cooler ^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

10

Mein Titel stammt nicht von mir! Ich hab es aber als Platzhalter, für den eigendlichen titel, der ich mir noch ausdenken muss. Man muss mich schon ein bisschen kennen, um zu verstehn, was es WIRKLICH aussagen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Läufste in Spielen als Jesus rum? Kannst ja etwas erläutern.
Ich enthalte mich erstmal der Bewertung ^^


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

10/10
eat my short!!!
ich liebe simpsons,besonders bart und homer <3


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß gar nich was aus W0rldbash0r geworden ist, ich glaube der is einfach nicht mehr aktiv^^
Aber is einfach ne Legende!

LoL Knollennase^^

10/10


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

allo? Ich möchte auch bewertet werden! mich einfach so überspringen... lest eure posts 2mal!

Kenn den ned. 6/10


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

schätze mal ,dass wird ein Bild aus Final Fantasy sein.Nur so ne schätzung ^^

Wie gesagt,kann keine sehr authentische Bewertung abgeben,aber nunja. 
Bis ich weiß,was es bedeutet gibts nur 6/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

bart......8/10


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

8/10

Sieht besser aus als nur in Großbuchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte dich grillen! 5/10 >.<


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Ich denk mal du meinst den Hexenjäger aus Warhammer. Ich hasse diese Klasse! Spiel du mal mit ner Sorceress gegen nen Hexenjäger^^

Satte 1/10 xD


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

3/10


Häääh???? Bash0r kenne i aus der CS:S Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist dat aber eher weniger positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

benutz mal die Suchmaschine und Filterne nach namen. Dann les dir mal alle seine Themen durch,die im WAR forum stehen. (Eins ist auch im WoW Forum..Hieß Dônt mess with me oder so..".

Der war so geil xD

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Mai 2009)

du schon wieder... mach dir endlich mal einen simpsons/bart ava *g*
so bleibts bei 9/10^^


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

ohh man brille hat ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


10/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

5/10
anscheindend nicht, sonst wärst du nicht hier
.....oder hat dir wer geholfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

2/10    Hummeln in Hintern, was?    (Beine hoch, der kommt flach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ne ich weiß schon, was das bedeuten soll, aber das sagt mir einfach nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2009)

letztes noch gar nid beachtet aber psycho sind wa doch alle
8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Ja klar Gott^^

4/10 xD


----------



## Gramarye (10. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

1/10  find ich einfach nicht witzig...


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Mai 2009)

Psycho^^

6/10


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass diese "1337-Schreibweise" ein Joke sein soll. 
Kam aber nicht an und ich hasse so Typen: 1/10


----------



## Mikroflame (11. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass diese "1337-Schreibweise" ein Joke sein soll.
> Kam aber nicht an und ich hasse so Typen: 1/10


Nunja,benutz mal die Suchfunktion und suche nach W0rldbash0r. Seine Themen sind Göttlich ^^

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Friss deine Shorts selber, du kleiner, frecher.... !  *würg*

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. Mai 2009)

Nochmals 6/10 für den Psycho^^
Mit dem Lorenor Pic sahs aber iwi besser aus.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Stimmt,fande das alte Pic auch besser.

aber worldbashor an die macht! ^^
10/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2009)

_*10/10 wo bleit der Ketchup^^*_


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Gewalt ist keine Lösung, dein Spruch trifft es ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10



lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Mit dem Lorenor Pic sahs aber iwi besser aus.





Mikroflame schrieb:


> Stimmt,fande das alte Pic auch besser.


Ach, meint ihr?  Na, vielleicht kommt er zurück. Ich hab jetzt den Titel ein bisschen angepasst an den Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

1/10 

find ich bissel doof irgendwie


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Stimmt nicht, sonst wärst du nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   2/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Da ich ne gute Freundin immer Hummel nenn 7/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

4/10 

Ich hasse hummeln ;]


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Edit:
Ich mag keine Coca Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich mag keine Coca Cola
> 
> 
> ...



:-O

10/10

(<-Star Wars Fanatiker)


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Cola ist awesome  9/10


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

8/10

Bei Aldi gibts noch gute günstige Titel zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

8/10 

<- Steht auf Drachen


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

2/10  Sorry aber das gefällt mir einfach nicht :/


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

aber nur, weil du NULL mit anfangen kannst =) soll ich es dir auch nochma erklären?^^

was gabs das letzte ma 10/10?^^


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

7/10 

dummel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Lüg nicht!

7/10


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

is so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

x/10, such dir was aus, ich weiß nimmer, was ich dir das letzte mal gegeben habe ^^ =))


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

1/10 ich werde ganz sicher niemals mit Hummeln grüßen <3


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

wat steht da???

7/10^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> wat steht da???
> 
> 7/10^^



*Ubersetzt soll das Zoro/Roronoa Zoro heissen wen ich mich nicht irre ; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 



@Nimmue 2/10*


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

pah.. wieso nur 2? ^^ 

7/10


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

2/10

ich mag keine Hummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> ich mag keine Hummeln
> 
> ...


10/10 

<--fleischfanatiker


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Du bist doch nicht grössenwahnsinnig.  Oder doch?

7/10


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht grössenwahnsinnig.  Oder doch?
> 
> 7/10


deswegend as ambitioniert, ich bin auf dem richtigen weg. erst offizier, dann verteidigungsminister. als dieser ruf ich den kriegszustand aus und die alleinige kontrolle über die bundeswehr gehört mir. dann wird erst mal preußen neu gegründet. durch meine militärischen erfolge werde ich bei wahlen zum bundeskanzler gewählt. ab hier ........erzähl ich wohl nicht weiter weil das irgendwie verdächtiger klingt als ich das wollte^^
ach ja: 7/10 , latein klingt immer gebildet^^


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

größer ist immer gut 

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (22. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

hummel? 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

1/10

Ich hasse Faulheit :-/


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

3/10


----------



## Gfiti (23. Mai 2009)

2/10 :/


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

für was 1,20? 

5/10 weil ich nicht weiß was das bedeuten soll o.o


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

11/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

5/10 kA was es heißt hört sich aber witzig an


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

always look at the coke side of life xD  9/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

najo 5/10 was sol dat sein


----------



## DeadSand (24. Mai 2009)

10/10 garfild rulz xD


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

South Park ist ebenfalls Kult 

10/10


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

di dum di dum di dum di dum 

8/10


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Hikikomori = &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;

8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse Hexenjäger (bin sorcerer xD)

trzdm8/10


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Oh ja ... böse Zeiten im War Forum 9/10 hatte Unterhaltungswert

Ja &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426; ... aber ich lass es lieber normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426; besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

mhh ein standart titel...

2/10 

weil du es bist^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

und der sack hat mir nidma was abgegeben :<
7/10


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du gefragt ob du was haben kannst?

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hmm .. weis gar nid ;P
ma den kronas fragen irgendwann .. wobei ich das eh wieder vergesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rozdem 7/10^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

kommst heute abend in nachtschärmer, dann erinner ich dich drann^^

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

kp glaube nid xD
evtl doch
wer weis wer weis 

7/10 ;O

glaub wir haben die anderen verscheucht :< will keiner mehr bewerten


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

*hust*

Musste nur mal ernsthaft arbeiten ... Spam on 

Hmmmoa 6,5/10 ... i don´t wanna die


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Du musst dagegen ankämpfen! Geh an die frische Luft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Du musst dagegen ankämpfen! Geh an die frische Luft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grade das ist ja mein Problem =D

Hmm 7/10


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

sagt mir nichts, erinnert mich aber an meinen titel von daher 8/10^^


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

*rawrr* wie könnte ich da schlecht bewerten?^^

weil ich böse bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse Hummeln immernoch >.< 4/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich hasse Hummeln immernoch >.< 4/10




dann lernst du sie jetzt lieben! =))

@anduris 9/10 =)


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

öhhh...
3/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Naaain, ich will nicht! 4/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

LOOOOS trau dich =)))

7/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Nö! aber 5/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Avatar ist so damn cute und der Titel auf 10/10


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

10/10 Stargate halt eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich ja schon auf die Staffel.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

3/10 ich hasse erdbeeren^^


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

waaaaaaasss es gibt doch nichts leckeres als erdbeeren.

8/10 Hummeln sind lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Verdammt, 8/10


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

coke is gut, aber passt garnich zum rest :O

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Hä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Versteh ich iwie. net  4/10


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Herzen Troll geblieben würd ich sagen.

was ist das?^^ 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Jemand der sich von der Außenwelt komplett abschirmt

10/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

2/10 


warum habe ich eigntlich immer dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

6,5/10, da man es nicht beurteilen kann ob es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Weil ich die Serie mag ... 7/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

4/10

Wieso gibst du mir erst 8/10 und wenn ich dir 4/10 gebe, gibst du mir auf einmal auch 4/10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

mitläufer... weil ich dir 4/10 gegeben habe =))
allein deswegen kriegste nu 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> mitläufer... weil ich dir 4/10 gegeben habe =))
> allein deswegen kriegste nu 5/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, ich fühle mich geehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür kriegste jetzt 8/10^^
Nimmue gibt für jeden an, wie viele Punkte er geben soll


Sch*** Mitläufer!


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

ICh mag Wikipedia, auchw enns mich oft genug enttäuscht hat. 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

8/10 oder 9/10 ka mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Wurd grad fast gebissen, temporär 0/10^^


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

9/10 
wiki fuer die massen


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

hmm..kann ich nichts mit anfangen ...Neo = neu , Lansange + Geist *grübel

4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

5/10 bin zu faul warum hinzuschreiben^^


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Pluh? 3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

Is ein lied
Dein Titel bekommt 5/10 punkten von mir

hier der link zum lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8TtblR5gM


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

8/10

garfield ist lasange-ist (politische angehoerigkeit)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm, 7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

wiki das einzige was mir hilft den alltag zu überleben xD

8/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Kann damit leider nix anfangen.
3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

I mag Wikipedia 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

8/10  
Garfield Rockt .. und Lasagne auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

viel spaß dabei

1/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

0/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Psychostick rockt Oo 8/10


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. Juni 2009)

äh ja du 7/10


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (6. Juni 2009)

Passt perfekt zum Bild 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

xD niveu ist keine handcreme!
11/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Müsste es nicht Lasangneist heißen? Btw mag keine Lasangne 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2009)

hrhr^^
7/10
:>


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Na dann ok:
8/10


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*hehe 8/10*_


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

verstehe es nicht ?/10


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

9/10

passt zum bild^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

haha pwnd + grilled by kronas... 8.5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Ich maaag keine Lasangne 5/10


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

hehe 8/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Juni 2009)

immer noch supi 9/10


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Können sicher sehr viele gebrauchen  7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

Kein Plan was es heißt X/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*wen mier sagst was das bedeutet bekommst ne 9 so ne 7*_


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kein Plan was es heißt X/10



Bedeutet auf Latein "Gold is power" oder "Gold ist Macht"

Zu Rexo: 6/10


----------



## Deligor (10. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Latein...daher 9/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*wen mier sagst was das bedeutet bekommst ne 9 so ne 7*_


politische ausrichtung, der garfield angehoert: Lasangeist, und ich bin Neo-Lasangeist

Philosoph? 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Schreibt man eigentlich nicht "Lasagne"?
7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2009)

Brenn brenn brenn

6/10

Nicht so wirklich herausragend... aber nicht zu schlecht ^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

huh?
6/10 versteh nichts


----------



## simion (11. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

ighit 3/10 besch...eiden


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Ist das nor nicht eine doppelte Verneinung?  @Selor

Hab den Realfilm gesehn, jetzt mag ich Garfiel nicht mehr >.< 5/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_10/10 ^^

muss dabei sofort an dreamcatcher denken obwohl das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tuen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mier is nix besserer bei mier eingefahlen^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2009)

Catchy 9/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ist das nor nicht eine doppelte Verneinung?  @Selor
> 
> Hab den Realfilm gesehn, jetzt mag ich Garfiel nicht mehr >.< 5/10



Titel übersetzt: Weder Weiß, noch deutsch, nur ein weiterer stolzer Terranischer Bürger

und... 6/10
Weiß nicht... passt zwar zu Sig und Ava aber der bringts irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_8/10 hast ha gesagt worhin was es heisst_


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2009)

wie wahr, 10/10


----------



## Kurta (12. Juni 2009)

ich weiß gar net worums hier überhaupt geht , kann mir wer das hier erläutern , bin zu faul alles nachzulesen *gg*

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> ich weiß gar net worums hier überhaupt geht , kann mir wer das hier erläutern , bin zu faul alles nachzulesen *gg*


ist das n witz?...
wenn nein: hier nochma der erste post... 


riesentrolli schrieb:


> in demokratischer abstimmung haben die nachttischwärmer entschieden einen "bewerte den titel des users über dir thread" zu eröffnen (zumindest haben wir entschieden einen haben zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu deinem... 7/10, der affe nervt zwar nach ner zeit ist aber ab und zu ganz lustig^^


----------



## Kurta (12. Juni 2009)

gut danke für info , aber hier heißt es ja bewerte deinen Titel über dir und net deinen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Juni 2009)

_Das mit dem affen allgemein finde ich wahr nach 2 folgen abgedrochen 
4/10_


----------



## Hirsi325 (13. Juni 2009)

Tatsache daher 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Sehr NICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_mm..weis nich was ich davon halten soll ?/10_


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

pff pessimist...^^
1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Fremdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber bestimmt cool xDD deswegen 10/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_wen du mier sagst was das bedeutet geb ich dier ne note

?/10_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeUtMMk-pQY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das video sollte hoffendlich deine Frage beantworten...


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_wen es blacky synchro wurde wahr es besser der hat ne bessere sing stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10^^_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Böse ein stellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber 6/10


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

3/10 

... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

langsam wärs mal zeit für einen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

8/10 


stimmt weis bloss nie welchen ^^ und damit ich nich als Weiblich gehandelt werde ^^ 
oder ich lasse das einfach in der Sig


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefahlt mier 9/10

murphys law wth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

sry my englisch vorn arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_ubersetzt bedeutet das
Alles, was schiefgehen kann, wird auch schiefgehen
also Murphis Gesetz_


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

aso ok danke ^^ 

dann muss ich in der schule noch bissel lernen ^^


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

6/10, brauchst langsam ma nen neuen ^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_nicht nur er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10^^_


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

wer denn noch? 10/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

LoooL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, meiner kommt niemals weg ^^ Ich bin durch und durch Hamburgerin, also bleibt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn der mal nicht cool ist 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Ich find das Video von dem Lied so toll. 10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Burn Heretic! BURN!

9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

What? Subterran? Hä?

5/10, weil ich es nicht kapiere.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> What? Subterran? Hä?
> 
> 5/10, weil ich es nicht kapiere.



Kann denn hier kein Arsch Englisch? Ein oder zwei seiten zurück, ganz oben da ist es übersetzt...

7/10 stells mir lustig vor...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann denn hier kein Arsch Englisch? Ein oder zwei seiten zurück, ganz oben da ist es übersetzt...



Ich kann englisch ... trotzdem kann ich mit "Terranischer Bürger" nichts anfangen. o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich kann englisch ... trotzdem kann ich mit "Terranischer Bürger" nichts anfangen. o.O



Die Propagandierung einer vereinigten Terra ohne Nationalitäten, Hautfarben etc. auf der es nur vereinigte Terraner gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

Ah, ok ... wird aber nicht zum Vorteil. ;D

3/10 Weil es einfach, nunja ... doof ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Juni 2009)

_10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht bestimmt cool aus ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juni 2009)

10/10 ich mag den spruch ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Juni 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

hmm
erinnrt mich an son flash, weiss nur nicht mehr, von welcher seite...
5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (21. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Hab ich schon bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir zeit für nen neuen xD

ps:8/10 xD


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juni 2009)

6 / 10


----------



## Anduris (22. Juni 2009)

is der satz nicht zu ende geschrieben?^^

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, ergibt sogar einen zusammenhang mit dem Bild und dem Signaturbild.

10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Juni 2009)

2/10 gefällt mir nich


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Juni 2009)

mal wieder 8/10 xDD


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

4/10

Und mein Titel war mal ein Forenrang eines recht bekannten Spieles - 
und wahrscheinlich mit einer größeren Hintergrundgeschichte wie WoW - wer weiß es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin ?

10/10 :>


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

6/10^^

ne, mors mors ^^


----------



## Winipek (26. Juni 2009)

nice^^
7/10

@Gundrak
kommt das Kaninchen nicht von Monty Phytons "Ritter der Kokosnuss"?


----------



## Beowulf321 (26. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Nicht mein Fall aber immerhin Stilgerecht xD 5/10


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

habe mich in der ersten sekunde gefragt, was das soll.. danach musste ich schmunzeln.. naja..  6/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

2/10


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Hmmm 7/10


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

10/10 ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wenn i9ch nen Link hab!!!


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Doch ;D

3/10


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

schauts euch wenigsten das Video an ich übeleg mir grad noch nen Titel


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Mags Video nicht


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

jetzt


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Es ist ein einfallsreicher Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

(Ich weiß, mein Titel ist nicht origenell, aber er hat was seriöses :-P )

Edit: wichtige Frage: Seit gut 4 oder 5 Posts steht meine Beitragszahl auf 666. kanns mir einer erklären, oder hat da der teufel seine Finger im spiel?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2009)

Deine Posts hier im Forenspiele-Teil werden nicht gezählt, darum bleibt die Zahl :]
8/10 weil du gesagt hast das es seriös wirket/wirken soll - das tuts.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Wie ändert man überhaupt seinen Titel? Dazu bin ich irgendwie zu doof ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

@ Illuminatos wenigstens bei ner geilen zahl stehen geblieben^^

über mir 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Hmm,hmm
6.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Ist doch auch der Typ auf deinem Ava? Also von KotOR?
Wenn ya: 8/10, mag den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Naja...mir fällt nix dazu ein! Steht halt da und vllt willst nur ehrlich sein...wer weiss?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist doch auch der Typ auf deinem Ava? Also von KotOR?


Jap,der auf meinen Ava ist Darth Nihilus =)
@ über mir:
6/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10

Ich mag den Sith-Lord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt auf die dunkle Seite wir haben Kekse!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Hm für den ava wärs ne 9/10 aber da wir beim Titel sind...
ebenfalls ne 9/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10

hmm wie oft muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich den Sith-lord mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

6/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Dafür haste das aber recht gut hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

naja, passt zum rest...
7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Die armen Bioläden...
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Corall

8/10


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

gleich wie oben^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder du^^

7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Schau selber nach was ich dir letztens gegeben haben^^
glaube 7/10


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau selber nach was ich dir letztens gegeben haben^^
> glaube 7/10





Grüne schrieb:


> naja, passt zum rest...
> 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Wieso das denn? :-O

7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Nettes Wortspiel! 
10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

öhmm mein englisch is under all sau ....aber hört sich lustig an 6/10


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

Niemand is unrockbar ! 

aber trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür haste das aber recht gut hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu faul zum selber schreiben =P
7/10 ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

das mit dem unrockbar is eigentlich auf das lied von den ärzten bezogen... ^^ 

mhh k.p mehr was agnostiker is O_o


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Time for Wiki ...

Tädäää --> Wi wi wikiii


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

oh gott ne das is mir zu viel text um diese uhrzeit ^^

aber damit du zufrieden bist kriegste ne 10/10 da das bestimmt was ganz tolles is =P


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_Ist aus nem ärzte songtext oder?^^

10/10^^_


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

6/10


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

6/10


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

8/10
Nette Begrüssung


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Hm, irgendwie ne Antwort für fast alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

8/10 Hitman rockt!


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Juli 2009)

hitman 10/10 ^^


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

7/10 passt bestimmt gut zu dir


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

joa gaaaanz in ordnung aber weil ich dich nich leiden kann 0/10 xD


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

ich mag dich auch mein freund -0³²/10


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

5/10 


...


----------



## Nimmue (21. Juli 2009)

9/10^^

Und ein Tschüß von mir, ich verabschiede mich nun aus dem Forum und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß.
Vor allem Minastirit und ToNk noch ein herzliches *knuddelchen*.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> ich mag dich auch mein freund -0³²/10



-0³² is der wohl größte fail den ich je gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

-0³² ist schon genial irgendwie...da ich grad am lachen bin geb ich dir heitere 7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht 3/10


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Immernoch nicht, sorry 3/10


----------



## Azareus One (23. Juli 2009)

Gibt fuer mich wenig Sinn. 

*sich selbst von der bewertung aus ersichtlichen gruenden ausschliesst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

0/10 da nicht vorhanden

(Das is ein imho geniales Wortspiel bei dem Kollegen mit dem asiatischen Namen)


----------



## TheEwanie (23. Juli 2009)

mhh....6000000/10000000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Gibt fuer mich wenig Sinn.
> 
> *sich selbst von der bewertung aus ersichtlichen gruenden ausschliesst*
> 
> ...



Ich verwandle Tränen in Wein (Lied von Billy Talent) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

<--- großer billy talent fan und das lied is ziemlich geil und das  neue album is auch richtig gut 

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht :-/   3/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Nach wie vor 10/10
Dass es von Billy Talent ist wusste ich net^^dachte das kommt von dir


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor 10/10
> Dass es von Billy Talent ist wusste ich net^^dachte das kommt von dir



Das Lied heißt Tears into Whine, das Turns ist von mir *stolzist*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juli 2009)

8/10 ICh mAg aUCh KatZen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorja (25. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile abgegriffen 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Wie wahr wie wahr *schnief* 9/10


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Da gibts nix zu bewerten, weils der Standarttitel ist... 1/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Juli 2009)

Finde ich gut^^ 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juli 2009)

lol ^^ 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

DiB <3 10/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## izabul (28. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

passt

9/10


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

1/10
Es kommt happy drinnen vor :O


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Peil´sch nicht X/10


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

9/10 find ich schön


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Schlingdorntal lässt grüßen 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Eigentlich nicht aber egal^^
9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## 2boon4you (1. August 2009)

9/10 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hm...klingt gut, zeugt aber von nem großen Ego ^^ naja... 6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2009)

Healer sind immer gut ^^ 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

Ich macg Nike 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

9/10 hey dragon1 wie gehts dir denn so?


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Ausgezeichnet, hab ein cooles Online-Rollenspiel gefunden, und haenge ansonsten im Pvp ab^^ Und wie gehts dir so?
Die Geschichte hab ich uebrigens weitergeschrieben (=
9/10


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

9/10  gut gut ist klasse
Ich finde zu deinem Avatar würde "Held der Lasange" oder so besser passen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

6/10 waren doch die bämchen oder? zu lange her^^


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

Dragon Slayer is immer gut ;o

7/10


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2009)

da musst mir erst mal erklären was das sein soll :-)
6/10


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> da musst mir erst mal erklären was das sein soll :-)
> 6/10



7/10

haltet mich für blöd aber ich raff es nicht!


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

0/10 pff Chuck Norris


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> da musst mir erst mal erklären was das sein soll :-)
> 6/10



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dev/null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

8/10
"fieser kleiner Pinguin" häte besser zu deinem Bild gepasst, däfür würd ich 10/10 geben


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. August 2009)

9/10 =)


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

6/10 ;o


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

versteh ich nicht :/ 1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

:-/ 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

10/10
Papa Roach


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

9/10 mach doch Held der Lasange das wär witzig


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

8/10 wird langsam Langweilig


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Zu lang :-/ 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

ka was das heisst 0/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Es heißt Fuck my Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

10/10 xD


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Arabisch btw)


8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

10/10

push


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_^^ stelle ich mier gerade vor ^^
10/10_


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

10/10 wie gut dass es überstezter gibt^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2009)

Öhm X/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Öhm X/10



??


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2009)

Ich verstehs nicht :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

achso ^^.... das is was von disturbed 

10/10


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

6/10, weil ich nicht weiss, wofür "\m/" stehn soll o_O


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

9/10 

Weil Bücher eindeutig zu den besten Dingen auf dieser Welt gehören!
Ein Punkt Abzug, weil Einbände nicht lecker sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> 6/10, weil ich nicht weiss, wofür "\m/" stehn soll o_O



das soll ne hand sein ^.^ besser kann mans leider nicht machen

@ über mir njoa nix wirklich besonderes 5/10


----------



## Buldruil (25. August 2009)

Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist immer gut 10/10 ;D


----------



## LiangZhou (25. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_googel sagt fuck my live :/ ^^

?/10 zahl einsetzten wie du willst ^_^


----------



## Steffi_HH (27. August 2009)

10/10
Du sagst es!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

O_o versteh ich nicht ^^ 5/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o versteh ich nicht ^^ 5/10



Kann ich bei dir auch so stehn lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2009)

Tjo, Dein Name ist Earl. Das Gesicht dazu hast Du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

Sieht man^^ 9/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. September 2009)

ZAM/10 =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2009)

Der Hypnosefrosch! 9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Find ich lustig bei Miteinbeziehung des Avatars ^^

9/10


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_du bekommst ganz klar n Earl boni von 100 punkten ^^
da man abe rnur 10 geben kanne 

10/10_


----------



## Huntermoon (17. September 2009)

Murfis Gesetz 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (20. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Hm,fuck my live hieß das,oder?

Situationsbedingt würd ich dir momentan ne 9/10 geben ^^


Btw,war ziemlich lange nimmer hier. 
Habs immer noch verpeilt mir nen passendes Ava zu holen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2009)

bart 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. September 2009)

8/10


@Mikroflame 

Jap, das heißt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2009)

Das denk ich ziemloch oft.
10/10


----------



## Breasa (26. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

6/10
bisschen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

ja du ehhh campst happy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

insiderwitz^^ Orz 4 ever ^^

najo, was soll ich sagen, ist wohl auch etwas insidermaessiges, also ebenfalls 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

3/10
Mäh...


----------



## LiangZhou (29. September 2009)

Peil ich nicht :O  5/10


----------



## Rexo (29. September 2009)

_10/10 ich sag nur Amen xD _


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

9/10 Murphys law!


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

njo 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Eh ja...  was auch immer... 5/10


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Einflügliger Engel fällt ins Wasser?! Das gibt mein Schulenglisch her ....da kann ich nix mit anfangen (auch wenns was anderes meint)^^
5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. September 2009)

Halt ich gar nichts von, gibt vieles was nicht geht 3/10


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Ähm ja:
4/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Ihr verdammten nichtswissenden Banausen! Alle zu jung oder wie?
Verdammte Hacke... klick da Sig an für Video... herrgottnocheins...

Razyl... naja... komm... 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

6/10 mh naja.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich nicht lesen, daher 1/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub, das heisst "fuck my life" oder so etwas (steht schon ein paar Mal hier in diesem thread) =D

@ Davatar 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Oktober 2009)

"Fuck my life" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2009)

_Das Denk ich mir auch Manchmal :/_


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Ist nicht ganz so ein "Titel" 
5/10

Edit: Google meint zu den Schriftzeichen das: http://tinyurl.com/yd2dq4l


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

aha aha 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich mochte die Powerranger nie... ich mochte den Masked Rider mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Oktober 2009)

War noch nie FF Fan

6/10 wegen dem Wortwitz


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Oktober 2009)

5/10

@ Arosk


Es heißt "Fuck my life"


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

naja... Auf deutsch fänd ichs besser

5/10

P.S. Ja ich habe die scharzen Juwelen gelesen


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

............ich mag dich....7 bonuspunkte 10/10


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2009)

_:/ 

0/10_


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

Bisher hält es sich in Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

nettes wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja, wenn ich wüsste...
Schöne Schrift aufjedenfall, dafür mal 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nettes wortspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann ich bei der/dem über mir sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Plöd 4/10

btw meins heißt "Fuck my Life"


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

0/10 Machst dich damit selbst runter


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> 0/10 Machst dich damit selbst runter




Mhm


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

0/10 machst dich damit echt selbst runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so fies bin ich jetzt , das nochmal zu posten xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_ÖDE!!!

0/10_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

8/10 

Stimmt fast immer^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Der tod :O
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Hm, dann tus mal nich? o.O 6/10 ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Überbleibender Schrecken? Überlebens-Schrecken? Schreckliches Überbleibsel? Keine Ahnung was das sein soll...

2/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. November 2009)

7/10 Passt zum Avatar und finds einfach so toll.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> i-wie sehr...negativ 3/10



Das ist ein Zitat, nicht wie ich denke.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

i-wie sehr...negativ 3/10


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Passt 6/10


----------



## sympathisant (13. November 2009)

nett doppeldeutig. aber trotzdem sinnlos .. ;-) 6/10


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

check ich nicht --> 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Die Entscheidung ist jut ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

flame
trust
we
\m/
und so .. aha aha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 xD


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

DU HOOOOOPPER xD Headbanger Face RAP xD naja 8/10 Headbangen macht fun


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

4/10 Ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

9/10 denn damit haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Spruch ist eigendlich von einer meiner beiden Lieblingsbands In Flames, joah und sonst einfach übersetzen xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich das. Dann muss ich meine Bewertung aktualisieren: 8/10


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. November 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut,ist das aus batman? wenn nich erinnert mich es stark daran 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

7/10 Ja brauchte ich als Hunter natürlich auch ;D


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut,ist das aus batman? wenn nich erinnert mich es stark daran 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe es eigentlich aus Dissdia: Final Fantasy genommen, einer von Kefka´s Sprüchen. Könnte mir jedoch vorstellen das es aus Batman
kommt da Kefka auch als Joker( der war doch aus Batman oder? Ich bin so schlecht wenn es um amerikanische Comics geht) von Final Fantasy bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

Amüsant 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

ui eine alliteration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ui eine alliteration
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für das f*ck gibts 10/10 xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Das PÖHSE AUGE...mit einer Weihnachtsmütze... 
Naja,was auch immer 6/10


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Öh ja lol xD 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

OMG Laz0r Gunz PEW PEW!! 
Mir gefällts 7/10


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

die antwort auf die frage nach dem sinn des lebens
10/10


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

muss ich den titel verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klingt action reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Petersburg (13. Dezember 2009)

einfach nur einfallslos 5/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was "BAZN" ist, aber Vorhut ist immer gut (Gott, das klingt so falsch aus irgendeinem Grund).

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

Was heißt 42?

2/10


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

nen hund <3 erinnert mich an den von columbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 weils halt passt^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

???
1/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Happy Camper stelle ich mir gerade so vor ^^ und Koch der BAZN muss naturlich auch punkte geben 

10/10_


----------



## Toraka' (14. Dezember 2009)

ihr wisst echt nicht was 42 ist?
...

murphy...4/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2009)

Bier? Ich bin minderjährig... 6/10


----------



## simoni (14. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Bier? Ich bin minderjährig... 6/10



ehm volljährig is man doch erst mit 18 oder?^^

8/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Techno suckt

0/10_


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

wie oft ich das am eigenen leib spueren musste...10/10 depri-punkte weil es sich heute wiedermal bestaetigt hat >.<


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Weil du auch bei den BAZN bist 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

versteh ich nich :S wenns mitm ava zusammenhängt, der is zu unkenntlich

3/10


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> versteh ich nich :S wenns mitm ava zusammenhängt, der is zu unkenntlich
> 
> 3/10


Das ist von nem Lied Saltatio Mortis - Sieben Raben  ^^ 

Mich bitte nicht bewerten habe keinen Titel also den über mir.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2009)

Nieder mit den Feinden des Imperators!
4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

versteh ich ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht, neutrale 5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> versteh ich ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht, neutrale 5/10



Klickst du auf meine Sig (habs noch ausgeschrieben, soll ja immernoch Leute geben die's nicht verstehen).
Minierklärung: Hat mit der "Legende" um die SPARTAN-II Supersoldaten zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lachmann

10/10! METAALLLL!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Dezember 2009)

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAA!!!

300/300 ehm... ich meine 9/10


----------



## Squack (28. Dezember 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (29. Dezember 2009)

So scheisse, dass es schon irgendwie wieder cool ist 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat was 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bin nicht grad ein Halo-Freak, aber ich mags trotzdem 10/10


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

ein Mitglied der BAZN 10/10


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ein Mitglied der BAZN 10/10



Pirat des Todes? Wie soll man das verstehen? Piraten töten doch immer oder?
Pirat wär lustiger... 4/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

4/10

Nah... irgendwie... weiß nicht... spricht mich nicht an...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Naja^^. Die benutzt er aber sicher net oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10.
Mein Zitat stammt übrigens aus dem Lied Township Rebellion von Rage against the Machine.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

ist ein liedtext http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ddgRm3HJjY

8/10


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

xD!!!9/10 ein punkt abzug weil du nicht soladra bist.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

O.o....?????????Was gehtn hier ab? Ich hab groupies?


&#8364;dit: öh....öh...öh...7/10

Warum eigentlich ich?


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> O.o....?????????Was gehtn hier ab? Ich hab groupies?


Scheinbar..PS:Gib mir ne bewertung!
7/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Nicht noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10_


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

mag dich nichmehr 0/10


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

7/10

Warum bist du mein Fan?


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

8/10
Weil ich dich mag.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

0/10 ich hasse fanbois/fangirls....obwohl, doch nicht. Bin ja selber Purga-Fanboi xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_alleine schon wegen BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

10/10 wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Dummes BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber Nutzviecher sind ähh... nützlich. 5/10.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

8/10

hey du wirst noch froh sein, dass es uns gibt, wenn die zombie invasion ausbricht


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

BAZN? 5/10


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

buffed anti zombie nerds sind des
copypasta! 6/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2010)

4/10 Wenn man etwas verwundet kann man es aber viel leichter töten.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. März 2010)

7/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

"Daddy Ol'Pave - Pave Low" 

ööhm ka 3/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> "Daddy Ol'Pave - Pave Low"
> 
> ööhm ka 3/10 ^^




Gutes Album! 8/10


Pave Low


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Auch keine Ahnung ^_^ 2/10

Viel spass mit meinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

kp was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Ich hatte doch extra nen Link gepostet >_<


Gutes Album 8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> kp was da steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da steht: *pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep* es wird immer ein geheimnis bleiben...muhahahaa


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Ein Schriftzeichen heisst glaub ich "Geheim" bze. "illegal"...

:>


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

nicht schlecht 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Ich mag grau...

7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag grau...
> 
> 7/10



Was auch immer heiss heissen mag...ich mag es! 9/10

@ Lyua: Deins heisst Union of darkness and light


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

ähm ok 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. März 2010)

5/10 die armen Spatzen ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Meh... nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2010)

Verstehe ich nicht D: 0/10


----------



## Dweencore (29. März 2010)

Nice 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. März 2010)

4/10 naja...


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

7/10


----------



## Lyua (3. April 2010)

ganz cool 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

was heisst das? Irgendwelche Zeichen -> 3/10


achja, bei mir sollte noch "And a hard-cooked Egg" dabeistehen, war aber zu lang )=


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2010)

Ein aufruf für bezahlbare Nutten... GREAT!
6/10 

"Jenseits des Dunkels erschaue ich Licht. Jenseits des Todes Leben" für alle die's nicht können...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. April 2010)

ungbala mukk-ru-kakalama wushu-wushi lak-grökkk wtfx-lokomotive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

Naja der Witz an dem Spruch ist wohl zu Insider-Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach mir nen neuen Titel

najo was soll man davon halten...4/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja der Witz an dem Spruch ist wohl zu Insider-Wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich von nem Film der heisst "Domino - Live fast, die young" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist der komplette hintergrund des Titels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. April 2010)

6/10


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2010)

5/10. Ich versteh's nich oO


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

musste zwar erst googeln aber ist genial 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich ganz gut, 8/10


----------



## Assari (8. April 2010)

11/10

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

6/10 Weils irgendwie lustig klingt aber nur vom Avatar abgekupfert ist^^


----------



## Winipek (10. April 2010)

Hmm..kann ich gar nicht ein ordnen? Ist das ein Zitat? 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hmm..kann ich gar nicht ein ordnen? Ist das ein Zitat? 5/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mag ich nicht, 2/10


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

ich hab keine ahnung was das heißen soll, klingt aber nich so schlecht, deswegen noch 3/10


----------



## Winipek (11. April 2010)

Kommt aus der Scherbenwelt ...xD

Fachärzte sind immer gut zu gebrauchen ...auch bei geistigem Dünnsch... 9/10


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich Forenstummel? naja ok 4/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

freunde werden echt überbewertet wozu gibt es ein tamagotchi ? ^^ 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Kommt aus der Scherbenwelt ...xD



*SCHEIBEN*welt


7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

7/10 für unsern dragon1 =(^_^)=


----------



## Estren (17. April 2010)

"Sein poliert, spüre ich" hö? 5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. April 2010)

Ja ist sie ... und das schon lange 7/10, aber das Album is mehr als laaaaaaaangweilig.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> "Sein poliert, spüre ich" hö? 5/10



ich hasse den übersetzer...wieso muss Buffed polieren heissen, hmm?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Weiß net was Boxxy is :/ 4(/)10


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Was heisst denn "trotzdem"?? Jetzt erst recht passt viiieeel besser...^^
8/10


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Was is ein Forenstummel? hört sich niedlich an xD
9(/)10


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Soweit ich das sehen kann heisst seanbuddahs Titel "Ich Liebe boxxy" wobei ich für liebe ein anderes Kanji genommen hätte.

Das Ich hab ich nur dank dem wa (ha) erkannt, bin net so gut in Kanjis^^


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Ich seh nur 4 ecke bei deinem titel :/


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

naja egal


@seanbuddah: Ich weiss, den Namen Boxxy kann man schwer in Kana übertragen, aber ich würde es &#12508;&#12463;&#12473;&#12451; schreiben was dann wohl Bok(u)si ausgesprochen werden würde.
Zusätzlich würde ich das Chan anfügen da du sie liebst und ich denke sie noch als Kind durchgehen dürfte. Sonst halt San oder Oneechan.

&#12385;&#12419;&#12435; = Chan

Edit: Ah, der hässliche besserwisser in mir ist wieder ausgebrochen

Ich gehe in die Schäm dich Ecke


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich dieser Sprache mächtig wäre, könnte ich es wohl besser bewerten^^ Ist aber außergewöhnlich, daher 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Mag den Titel i-wie =) Deshalb 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

zu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Kennst eigentlich auch Cerebrale Flatulenzen und Morbus Bahlsen? Die sind auch gut xD


6/10 weil mir zu pessimistisch, obwohl ich immo nich gut drauf bin...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Kennst eigentlich auch Cerebrale Flatulenzen und Morbus Bahlsen? Die sind auch gut xD



das zweite check ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"All Hope Is gone" ist nen album von slipknot ^^

immernoch 10/10


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

2/10 weil Slikpknot nur 2 (?) gescheites Songs hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

2/10, anscheinend bin ich zu doof, um das wirklich zu verstehen oO


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> 2/10, anscheinend bin ich zu doof, um das wirklich zu verstehen oO



Steht unter der Eingabe für den Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Achso, na dann 5/10 ^^


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

6/10 für alle die es nicht checken, was das ist, eventuell sogar hilfreich xD


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Ist mir zu theoretisch (sprich : ich kann nüscht mit anfangen xD)
3/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Mag das ^^ 10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2/10 weil Slikpknot nur 2 (?) gescheites Songs hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:O

ein paar mehr als zwei sind es schon xD

- The Blister Exists
- The Nameless
- Wait and Bleed
- Spit it Out
- Dead Memories
- Opium of the People
- Three Nil
- Circle
- Vermillion
- Before I forget
- Duality
- Sulfer
- Vermillion Pt. 2
- Snuff
- People = Shit
- My Plague
- Danger / Keep Away
- Vendetta
- Purity 

jojo 10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Ist mir zu pessimistisch =( wäre ja schlimm, wenn dem so ist ^^
5/10 weils aber gut klingt


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Wini genau das hab ich auch gesagt xD

Mag das immer noch -> 10/10


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Spruch gut, Bild irgendwie gruselig alles in allem: 10/10


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

7/10 ich denke irgwie sofort an Protoss oO


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

ohne scheiss

ihr seid so krank

glaubt ihr ihr erreicht dadurch irgendwas?


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ohne scheiss
> 
> ihr seid so krank
> 
> glaubt ihr ihr erreicht dadurch irgendwas?



Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz. Oo

Das ist japanisch oder?

7/10


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Sinnfrei, aber gut -> 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ohne scheiss
> 
> ihr seid so krank
> 
> glaubt ihr ihr erreicht dadurch irgendwas?



hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz. Oo
> 
> Das ist japanisch oder?
> 
> 7/10



Ups, falscher Thread ;D


Ja, das ist Japanisch und bedeutet: Wissen ist Macht


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Wieso spammst du eigentlich den Thread voll, obwohl du dich nich beteiligst?

6/10


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Das is standart bei dem xD

10/10


----------



## Winipek (3. Mai 2010)

niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
und so symphatisch xD


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

kleine 10/10 weil du so ein kleiner stummel bist


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Niedlich - 9/10


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

du gibst ihm -9? xD is ja fies D:

10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

den joker brauch man nicht zum lächeln bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Asayur (6. Mai 2010)

Es heisst Why so serious... 5/10 wegen dem guten Willen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Mai 2010)

Kapier ich nicht D:..ist das schlimm? 5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

der "eine" bin dann wohl ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Menschfeindilein! *wink und knuddel*

Ach, so wirklich ernst kann man das nicht meinen bei dir 7/10 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Mhhhhh lecker xDDDDDDDDD 8/10!


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mhhhhh lecker xDDDDDDDDD 8/10!



Ich bringe dir rein garnichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2010)

3/10
Ehrlich gesagt... hä? Andererseits will ichs garnicht wissen...


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

> 3/10
> Ehrlich gesagt... hä? Andererseits will ichs garnicht wissen...



Gilt auch für dich


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Hm... 5/10, sagt mir nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Naja, selbst wenn man den Witz versteht nicht sonderlich lustig, trozdem 7/10 weil zuviel Wahrheit dran ist


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Juni 2010)

alles klar 

2/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Wenns als Zitat von Ratm is 10/10, wenn nicht 6/10. :<


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

7/10

bist du etwa der Community Manager der Aloholiker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> bist du etwa der Community Manager der Aloholiker?
> 
> ...



Nee, Clean Made (isn "insider" witz:p) 8/10 ich wäre zwar für hassen...halt falscher zusammen hang. Jaja, seine Kind(er) sollte man schon Lieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (2. Juni 2010)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

9/10

musste es zwar ehrlich gesagt erst googeln (hatte nie Latein und selbst wenn i es gehabt hätte, wäre es mein Hassfach gewesen wie sämtliche Fremdsprachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) trotzdem nice nice   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Fals es euch hilft: Da steht "Wissen ist Macht"


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn da "Wissen ist Macht" steht; kann ich dir da nur Recht geben: 8/10


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2010)

Mag Bratkartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Apuh (4. Juni 2010)

Ganz Ok, 7/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

9/10


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht 3/10


----------



## Exicoo (7. Juni 2010)

0/10


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Wissen ist Macht

PS: dein Ava ist cool aber dein titel irgendwie extrem 0815 für ein wow forum


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es Wissen ist Macht heißt... ich mags trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (8. Juni 2010)

pew pew sagt 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

Bratkartoffeln ftw!
8/10


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

Ich als alter Lateinhase gebe dir 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2010)

9/10 irgendwie klingts cool


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Ich sehs nicht oO....oh.....9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. Juni 2010)

3/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

Versteh ich nicht wirklich oO Soll das eine Anspielung oder ein Zitat sein? 2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Versteh den Kontext nicht X/10


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hä? 2/10


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hä? 2/10



Ja, wir alle sind ein "bisschen" Wahnsinnig. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2010)

! 9/10 !


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Langweilig, 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Versteh den Kontext nicht X/10



MythBusters:Eine Stichflamme (ich glaube das ist die falsche Bezeichnung aber egal.....) schießt neben Adam hoch und er macht sich darüber Sorgen, ob eine seiner Augenbrauen abgebrannt wurde. Das lustigste ist, dass er daber gelacht hat...bis Jamie gesagt hat, das ihm ´ne Menge Haare fehlen und Adam total ernst wird und fragt, ob Jamie ihn verarscht.^^

Meh. 3/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. Juli 2010)

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Obwohl ich nicht weiss was es heisst... die Schrift sieht toll aus 7/10


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Mag zwar keine Orks... aber trotzdem 8/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Obwohl ich nicht weiss was es heisst... die Schrift sieht toll aus 7/10



Ist hebräisch


BTT: 8/10 weil Priest und 2/10 weil langweilig = 5/10


----------



## EisblockError (21. Juli 2010)

und was steht da auf hebräisch?


----------



## Healor (21. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung was da steht, deshalb 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Scheiss Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn´s stimmt was Google übersetzer sagt 8/10 Hoffnung is immer gut.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Argh, war einer schneller -.-

Kapier ich nicht wirklich.... 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wo ich den Kontext kenne 7/10


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Hope/Hoffnung sehr schön.
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2010)

08/15 =  1/10


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

7/10 naja geht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Jehy,Family Guy ich hoffe der unter mit kennt die Folge,wenn nicht KLick michxD)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Achso, das habe ich vollkomen vergessen xD 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juli 2010)

Adam ist der beste^^	9/10


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

9/10


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

9/10 Weil ich Zwerge mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Hm 3 Sterne. Machen wir eine 3/10 daraus ^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm 3 Sterne. Machen wir eine 3/10 daraus ^^



Eine 3/3 Wär besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm dein Titel hat was mitm Rl zu tun, blos weg mit sowas 2,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juli 2010)

Mal was anderes ^^ 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juli 2010)

Kann sein das das ne Anspielung ist die ich nicht verstehe oder vergessen habe, aber so reichts nur für 2/10


----------



## LittleGothe! (28. Juli 2010)

oh sry hab gedacht den namen xDD aber trotzdem 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleGothe! (28. Juli 2010)

:O und wie änder ich meins ?? -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Juli 2010)

Unter "Meine Einstellungen" --> "Profil" müsstest du deinen Titel ändern können.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2010)

Hast, recht: du hast es net verstanden.

4/10


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2010)

Nich so witzig und auch nich so glaubwürdig... 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2010)

Sofern ich das verstehe...oh Gott


8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juli 2010)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Kneipe in London meinst 10/10, meinst Du den Titel eines Liedes einer Band die ich nicht mag 1/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2010)

xD 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

3/10 ich peils nicht, aber anscheinend etwas mti Donald


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Verstehe ich auch nicht... kann kein Indisch (?)


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 3/10 ich peils nicht, aber anscheinend etwas mti Donald



Is nen Iron Maiden Cover vom Album: Fear of the Dark, er(?) hat den Schatten oder was des war (Sry kp grade) Durch donald ersetzt, und sein Titel dementsprechend Fear of the Duck genannt. ^^

@über mir: 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

xD Erinnert mich an Animation vs Animator 2  9/10


Und ja in der Tat das ist das Iron Maiden Bild, und ich dann dieses Bild mit Donald Duck sah, hab ich mal spontan Avatar und Titel und Signatur angepasst. Ich hab sowieso schon immer fear of the duck stat fear of the dark verstanden xD


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Hehe, dann 7/10


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD Erinnert mich an Animation vs Animator 2 9/10
> 
> 
> Und ja in der Tat das ist das Iron Maiden Bild, und ich dann dieses Bild mit Donald Duck sah, hab ich mal spontan Avatar und Titel und Signatur angepasst. Ich hab sowieso schon immer fear of the duck stat fear of the dark verstanden xD



Ich weiß, als Metalhead muss man sowas wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der YT link geht nicht, lied wurde gesperrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2010)

naw dude, naw...
4/10


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naw dude, naw...
> 4/10



habs versucht, klappt nicht

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

hmmmm 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

7/10


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Hm, mir unbekannte Schrift. 5/10


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2010)

Ziemlich lang, ich hab keine Ahnung was der HTF-Kult ist und erst Recht keine Ahnung, was "Disco Be" bedeutet. 3/10


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Habs abgekürzt ^^

Dein Titel gefällt mir ^^ 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

HTF? Disco Bars? :-o 6/10


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

HTF = Happy Tree Friends

Disco Bear = 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCwK4H6lF5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. August 2010)

ähmm....nein 3/10 bin kein "HTF" Freund


----------



## Mindadar (2. August 2010)

leicht absurd 7/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. August 2010)

Kurz und knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Dracun (3. August 2010)

10/10

Adam Savage Mythbusters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. August 2010)

Ist nichts dran auszusetzen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10 /10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Ähm, okay 5/10


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

emm... ich geb dir mal ne 6/10 weil ich denke das es übersetzt irgendwas sinnvolles heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (4. August 2010)

10/10 einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> 10/10 einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin ehrlich.. mir fällt nix dazu ein. Deswegen 5/10 (durchschnittlich).Es reizt mich eben nicht :/
Sorry.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn 5/10


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2010)

Kann ich nüscht lesen =/

3/10, weils hübsch aussieht^^


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Was das wohl bedeuten sohl...Nahja. 5/10


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

4/10


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

mhm 6/10


----------



## MasterXoX (30. August 2010)

5/10
naja^^


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Mag kein Fingerboarding..

5/10


----------



## Cathan (16. September 2010)

8/10


----------



## Apuh (17. September 2010)

8,5/10


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2010)

So siehts aus ...7/10


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2010)

^^ Gefällt mir. 8/10


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

haste du den auch den doktor ? 
ne ist nett 8/10


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2010)

Noch hab ich keinen Doktortitel, und ich hab nicht vor, mich auf cerebrale Diarrhöe zu spezialisieren... Obwohl, wenn ich wirklich in die Psychiatrie gehe... Ah, lassen wir das 


Find ich gut, außer den Rechtschreibfehler (denn, nicht den ^^), deswegen einen Punkt Abzug und 9/10 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

gefixed


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Nen lächeln konnt ich mir beim tieferen nachdenken nicht Verkneifen. 8/10 =)


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute mal nen Wrestling-Insider hinter dem Titel...
Ansonsten eher Standard in Hollywood, und da viele Chose One Filme eher durchschnittlich sind gibt ne ganz durchschnittliche 5/10


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

6/10

Besser als "Katzen-Liebhaber", oder so.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Der. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Avatar 10/10  Ohne Avatar nur 6/10, dann verliert es irgendwie den Witz.


----------



## Silmyiél (8. Oktober 2010)

8/10 denn 

ich mag deinen Namen, 
deine Schreibweise, 
und deinen Titel kann man nicht verarchten  (Ärzte sind wichtig obwohl ich so gut wie nie da bin  ) 

aber ...

Warum hast du deine alte Signatur weg ("Wie ist der Blutdruck")? Die Signautur fand ich super.


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

Jo, Bratkartoffel sind lecker und Scharfschütze war ich beim Heer 

7/10

Schade, dass ich mich zu der Cerebrale Diarrhoe nicht äußern konnte ^^


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Warum hast du deine alte Signatur weg ("Wie ist der Blutdruck")? Die Signautur fand ich super.



Wurd mal Zeit für was Neues. Außerdem ist die Rettungssanitäterausbildung, in der ein Kollege das gebracht hat, schon über zwei Jahre her - Irgendwie fand ich's ausgelutscht ^^


Ennia, wenn du fix bist, darfst dich äußern  Immer noch 10/10 mit Avatar, 6/10 ohne XD


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

5/10 weil ich nicht weiß was das heißt aber es bestimmt lustig ist ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

fingerboarding ist geil ! meins geht nur immer kaputt und alle lehrer haben schon nen dicken hals davon 
8/10


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> 5/10 weil ich nicht weiß was das heißt aber es bestimmt lustig ist ^^



cerebral - in etwa gehirnbedingt von Cerebrum - Gehirn. Und was Diarrhoe heißt, setze ich einfach vorraus. Wenn man die zwei deutschen Wörter dann etwas umformuliert, ergibt sich der Sinn hinter dem Titel 


Und mit korrigiertem Rechtschreibfehler 10/10, Olliruh ^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

8/10
Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

Absolut epic! 10/10


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Micha ist toll.  9.9/10


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2010)

F|nd3 _|_ch v011 $µP3r

10/10


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Geht so
7/10


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

6/10 Rettet die Bieber , esst mehr Holzfällersteaks !!!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

Kannte ihn schon. Habs iwie verpennt.
Durchaus witzig, 7/10


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Oktober 2010)

Kurz und prägnant, gefällt mir.

7/10


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Nun ja, was kann man schon gegen einen Nagetier-Liebhaber sagen? Nichts^^
10/10


----------



## Matthes (28. November 2010)

wird wohl zum Charakter passen :-)


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2010)

hmm Mitglied einfach zu ... Standart! 2/10 xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Dezember 2010)

Ehm...ok...7/10


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

Das könnte von so ziemlich jedem Politiker stammen. Ansonsten ein cooler Spruch. 7/10


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2010)

Ganz Nett, du Enkelchen! 7/10.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Da hat wohl jemand eine grosse Begeisterung für Wrestling


Zum Titel: 4/10
hört sich irgendwie gut an, aber der Hintergrund gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der Titel mit dem Bild darüber in Zusammenhang steht, und das Bild Luminesce darstellt, kommt das ziemlich eingebildet rüber. So nach dem Motto "Seht mich an, es gibt auch schöne MMO-Spielerinnen." 
Allerdings würde es dann auch zutreffen. 
trotzdem nur ne 5/10.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Wenn der Titel mit dem Bild darüber in Zusammenhang steht, und das Bild Luminesce darstellt, kommt das ziemlich eingebildet rüber. So nach dem Motto "Seht mich an, es gibt auch schöne MMO-Spielerinnen."
> Allerdings würde es dann auch zutreffen.
> trotzdem nur ne 5/10.




nö was du sagst stimmt nicht... es bezieht sich auf meinen Charakter - Ja es gibt sogar Menschen die mehr wert auf den Charakter legen, wer hätte das gedacht. Womöglich spiele ich ja desshalb MMOs, es ist anonym und man lernt in Gilden etc. den Mensch hinter dem Figürchen kennen, ohne ein Foto. In Foren ist das anders.

dein Titel darf jemand anderes bewerten , will nicht noch 10 weitere Kritiken an meinen Titel, welcher NICHTS mit meinem Avatar am Hut hat (jaja ich wiederhole mich).


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> nö was du sagst stimmt nicht... es bezieht sich auf meinen Charakter - Ja es gibt sogar Menschen die mehr wert auf den Charakter legen, wer hätte das gedacht. Womöglich spiele ich ja desshalb MMOs, es ist anonym und man lernt in Gilden etc. den Mensch hinter dem Figürchen kennen, ohne ein Foto. In Foren ist das anders.
> 
> dein Titel darf jemand anderes bewerten , will nicht noch 10 weitere Kritiken an meinen Titel, welcher NICHTS mit meinem Avatar am Hut hat (jaja ich wiederhole mich).





7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

0/10 ne danke...


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Dezember 2010)

Yay! 8/10


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

mh 8/10
aber on google das wirjlich will bin ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

hmm... 7/10
wär aber ein klasse T-Shirt Aufdruck.


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2011)

... oder innen.  10/10


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

hm mag irgendwie keine sprüche als titel...
3/10 sorry ^^

in der kürze liegt die würze


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2011)

So passend unpassend. 10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

1/10

Standard halt


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Januar 2011)

Gibt es einen schöneren Titel? 10*/10


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2011)

hä versteh ich nicht 6/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Januar 2011)

Sicher das du nicht 'Predator' meinst? Kann unter 'Predetor' jedenfalls nix finden....

Naja, die Bewertung: gefällt mir nicht wirklich gut 5/10


----------



## Dolzi (17. Februar 2011)

9/10


der Titel kommt doch aus Duty Calls oder? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7r9RqWBdl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Hm... 5/10, find ich jetz nich so dolle


----------



## Winipek (18. Februar 2011)

10/10 immer noch gut und bleibt im Gedächtnis!


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Ich mag den Forenstummel xD 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Berufsbezeichnung, wie bei mir also: 7/10. Könnte cooler klingen und Diarrhoe macht mir angst


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2011)

Bäm voll in die Fresse :>
7/10


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Februar 2011)

Klingt nach Wunschdenken ...2/10


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2011)

Ziemlich Verschroben, 7/10 *Nach guck was verschroben heist*


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

6/10 ein wenig überheblich, huh


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2011)

Extrem schlecht und dein Avatar verursacht mir eher Augenkrebs 2/10


----------



## Alux (6. März 2011)

wenn ich den Titel und deine Signatur anschau : Viva la Revolution!! 10/10


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

Eine berechtigte Frage...8/10


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2011)

Ich verstehs nicht aber da du ein Fiesling bist 7/10


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2011)

Ich glaub mein Englisch ist zu schlecht. Ich erkenn den Sinn nicht =(
2/10


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Englisch ist zu schlecht. Ich erkenn den Sinn nicht =(
> 2/10



Heisst: Nimm diese Dose auf!

Ist eine Szene aus Half-Life 2, in der ein Metro-Combine die Dose vom Mülleimer schubst. Eigentlich sollte man sie reinwerfen, aber man kann auch ihn damit bewerfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x7B1LK62Z60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BT:

Forenstummel! 9/10


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Auch mit Video... geht so 5/10


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2011)

jaja du immer Petersburg  
9/10
Lieber Eingebildet als Fehlgebildet :3


----------



## Berserkius (6. April 2011)

Hmmm einn Sexsüchtiger Jäger^^ 8,5/10


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Jemand der Fix und Foxy ne neue Bedeutung verleiht? 2/10


----------



## Michalute (6. April 2011)

löl soll das etwa Fick und Fotzi im Bumsbomber nach Thailand heißen? haha geil ich gebe 10/10


Über mir 1/10 klingt ziemlich low


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

hm.. The Matwix.. also das Original gefällt mir sehr viel besser .. 4/10


----------



## Mephaistos82 (6. April 2011)

0/10   Klingt nach nüscht


----------



## Nebola (6. April 2011)

10/10 

Wird wohl stimmen


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2011)

We are heavy metal pirates! \m/ 10/10


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

jahh King Boo!! Super Mario!! 10/10


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht 7/10
Trifft auf mich sogar auch zu


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2011)

Soviele 6 Packs, 6,6/10


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Knuffig-Göttlich? Knuffig passt nicht zur dir aber Göttlich sowieso^^  7/10


P.S. Der Avatar passt nicht zu dir.


----------



## Michalute (9. April 2011)

0/10 &#12383;&#12431;&#12372;&#12392;


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

auch 0/10


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

yeah 10/10


----------



## Mephaistos82 (9. April 2011)

hmm irgendwo rauskopiert 1/10


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

8/10 Begründung...sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Hmm nichts drann auszusetzen 8/10


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

trifft nicht für alle Rosen zu^^ 7/10


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Abwehrhaltende Aggressionsgebärde ^^ 4/10


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Oldschool rules 10/10


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2011)

Was wenn doch ? 
7/10


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Ein L zu viel im Sexual  5/10


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2011)

Weisst du dann hat er mich verlassen obwohl ich schwanger war und und und und...  7/10^^


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

bad bad bad xD ich mag das bild irgendwie nicht und den titel kapier ich erst recht nicht 4/10


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Titel bei Google als erster Link ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bad bad bad xD ich mag das bild irgendwie nicht und den titel kapier ich erst recht nicht 4/10



Guck mal Signatur^^

BT:

Nichts spricht gegen Oldschool... 8/10


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Spiel 9/10


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

orthography 1/10


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

die Begriffe passen gut zusammen^^ 8/10


----------



## zoizz (9. Januar 2014)

9/10 passt gut zum Ava und kann ich gut nachfühlen atm ^^


----------



## Xarran (9. Januar 2014)

Is' scho okää 5/10


----------



## CaptainKaruzo (30. Mai 2014)

Supi.


----------



## Alux (17. August 2014)

Hm zu faul zum ändern oder Selbstironie?^^ 5/10


----------



## Beatjoker (20. August 2014)

9/10 Musik ist das geilste!


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2015)

da hier dank zams forenumstellung nihts mehr angezeigt wird:

neuanfang





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lfgf9HatIHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Isarina (14. Februar 2016)




----------

